# Wie wird man in WoW beliebt?



## Anuee (26. Februar 2009)

Tja einige stellen sich die Frage bewusst oder handeln unbewusst danach....es gibt doch nix tolleres für die meisten ,als Anerkennung zu kriegen in Wow.Nur auf welche Art? Tja die meisten Leute sind einfach Oberflächlig, deshalb passe Dich an Reife leute mit Persöhnlichkeit und Neigung sie zu vertreten habe leider oft schlechte Karten.

Hier ist ne Folgende Liste wie man sich Ruhm verschaffen kann und wie ein guter Freund ,der vorher das Gegenteil war..so geworden ist.

*Anleitungdiese Anleitung ist übertrieben und soll dazu anregen was ich damit genau meine...aber die meisten denken nicht nach und verstehn den Sinn nicht...aber flamen einfach)*

1.Es ist wichtig Recount zu haben und sein maximum an DPS rauszuholen .Egal ob man hin und wieder Fehler macht, Du solltest am Ende einer Instanz auf Platz 1 sein...den DPS>all....Persöhnlichkeit ist scheiss egal...die meisten gucken auf DPS. Der Mensch hinter Pc ist dann cool wenn er Dmg macht.Am besten wäre ne AoE klasse, die Leute gucken nur auf die Zahlen und gucken nicht wie das entsteht durch welceh Faktoren.

2. Beobachte ob Du Gzler inner Gilde hast die bei jeden scheiss Archievment GZ im chat schreiben...hast Du diese, so jage sinnlos den unnützen Punkten vom Archievment System hinterher...die Leute werden öfter Gz zu Dir schreiben und man kann sich toll fühlen, erwähne hin und wieder deine Gesamtpunktzahl.

3. Kaufe Dir den 18 K Mammut...gehe nach Winterquell oder ins Ah und kaufen die Feuerwasser der Winterfelle(damit du größer aussiehts) und stelle Dich in die Stadt und trinke den Trank und spamme Leertaste hin und wieder....mit sehr höher warscheinlichkeit bleiben die Leute stehn und gucken Dich an...lege am besten noch all deine besten Items an , die zwar mittlerweile leicht zu kriegen sind, aber lila ist lila. Die Farbe macht den Ruf, nicht der Wert.

4. Tue im Raid so als wärst Du sozial drauf...passe mal bei items obwohl es Dir schwer fällt, verschenke mal Drinks/buffood an die wichtigsten Leute im Raid(Leiter, Mts/Heiler udn die besten DDs)..schleime Dich unbemerkt ein damit Du ja immer mitkommst.

5. Generell geht, sage nie deine Meinung die zu Kritik führen kann...schweigen und tue was die sogenannten Leittiere(raidleiter/Gildenleiter) sagen,auch wenn Du im recht bist. Vergesse deine eigene Persöhnlichkeit...passe Dich deren Meinung an, so wirste schnell anschluss haben.

6. Schreibe wie die meisten Leute in LFG chat immer: GUTER (DD/HEiler/Tank, je nach dem was Du spielst) sucht Anschluss an Xy...wichti gist das Gut am Anfang steht....die Leuten denken dann hey der ist GUT....wobei was bedeutet Gut für die meisten...gibt viele die halten sich nur für...ach egal....denk Dir dein Teil.
Vergiss nicht am Ende des Satzes DANN SOFORT GO zuschreiben, denn die meisten wissen dann das es los geht...sonst denken die das man ne Kaffeepause von 1 H im chat macht wenn die Gruppe steht.

7.Hole Dir jeden Titel den es gibt, wie Liebesgott z.b., dann biste cool, zwar steht nur was vor deinem Namen was null ausmacht, aber hey da sist cool.

8. sehe und verhalte Dich so als wäre das Archievment System ein Content, je mehr Punkte du hast , desto mehr Ruhm hast...denk  immer dran die Leute bewerten einem danach, auch wenn du 2000 Fische angelst..hast eimmerhin 40 Punkte mehr.

9.Schaue Dir Videos und Guides an..und leite dann selbe rein Raid mit den Vorgebenen Taktiken und Guides...lern es einfach auswendig und funktioniere wie einen Bot im Ts udn tue so als wärst du der checker. Wichtig hier bei ist, immer die Leute zu loben.

10.Laufe mit immer Gezogenen Waffen durch die Stadt rum, nie aufm den Rücken oder Hüften, wichtig ist natürlich das sie Leuchten.

11.Tue so als hättest du von allen Klassen und alles in WoW ein Plan...lüg ein bischen sagt das du z.b. auf einem anderen Server Raidleiter mit irgendeienr Klassen warst..kling eüberzeugend, auch wenn Du nicht viel Ahnung hast...lese Guides lern das auswenidg und schon werden sich andere an Dich wenden ...Elitejerks Forum z.b., übernehme deren meinung udn denke selber nicht nach..gebe die Tipps einfach weiter.

12.Halte Dich imerm auf den laufenden welceh Gilden auf deinen Server was raiden udn wer wie was cleart(nur Topgilden), so wirkst du als Checker.

13.Erwähne hin und wieder welche Dropps Du brauchst...es glaubt Dir niemand das Items Nebensache sind, auch wenn es stimmt.

So, wenn Du diese 13 Punkte umsetzen tust, wirste ein Star auf dein server.Die Mehrheit ist so Drauf..passe Dich an, wenn du Items willst.

suchste Tiefgründige und reife Verbindungen bist Du da falsch, aber diese Leute sind eh inner Minderheit.
Es sei den Du redest den unauffällig auch nach der Nase...

Ich hoffe ich konnte den einem oder anderen damit helfen, b.z.w die Augen öffnen...

So nun viele Denken jetzt was schreibt der da bloss fürn Scheiss...

Es ist so: ich bin einer der sehr viel nachdenkt und beobachtet...ich befinde mich derzeit in einer Phase wo ich langsam mit der Persöhnlichkeit de rmeisten leute überhaupt nicht klarkomme.

Mir macht WoW sehr viel Spass, aber ich komme einfach nicht merh klar...auch im RL trifft man viele menschen die so drauf sind, es beschäftigt mich....vieleicht ist das auch normal das ich in einem Lebensabschnitt befinde wo man anfängt sich mit Dingen auseinandere zusetzen. wo viele noch nicht( oder ganricht drüber nachdenken.

Ja es ist eher eine Art sich den Frust von der Seele zu schreiben...selbst auf einem RP Server sind solche Leute...

Mir is tes auch egal ob mich hier welche anmachen...vieleicht find eich Seelenverwandte die auch so denken und wollen hier was dazu posten..

Ich habe auch einem sehr serh guten Freund verloren der so geworden ist (nach den 13ten Punkten) in wow, damal sals wir anfingen war er total sozial..offenherzig udn an Menschen interessiert...mir tut das weh...deshalb habe ich so einem Thread aufgemacht udn hoffe das einige von den leuten sich das mal zu Herzen nehmen und vieleicht mal im Spiegel angucken...nur die meisten gehn lieber den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes und essen das hingeworfene Brot ohne zu gucken was fürn ein Brot da sis tund woher es kommt.


Edit: Danke für die ganzen Leute die das so ähnlich sehn oder andere/zum teil die selben Probleme erkennen. Ich mus ssagen es sind ganz schön viele , hätte das nicht gedacht.

An die Flamer die nur lol oder sonst was schreiben, ihr seid genau die Leute die ich damit meine...ich lebt in eienr Oberflächligkeit und wollt die Wahrheit nicht sehn...oder seid unfähig tiefer zu denken...ja das ist sogar Oberflächlig von mir die meinung.


----------



## Gnuspel (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> *Fullquote gelöscht


----------



## Agrimor (26. Februar 2009)

Üblicher Whine/Troll-Thread von jemandem, der scheinbar ein Problem mit dem Spiel hat aber sich trotzdem weigert, auf ein anderes umzusteigen. Der darauf folgende Fullqoute ist auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll.... Habs mal gemeldet, da dieser Thread unnötig wie sonstwas ist.


----------



## Anuee (26. Februar 2009)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Üblicher Whine-Thread von jemandem, der scheinbar ein Problem mit dem Spiel hat aber sich trotzdem weigert, auf ein anderes umzusteigen....



Üblicher Whinthread von jemanden, der beobachtet das viele Menschen falsch sind, und sein guter freund sich verändert hat...der zwar Lust auf das Spiel hat , aber mit den Menschen nicht klarkommt. Und im anderen Spielen ist es auch so....es geht mir um die entwicklung der Menschheit , was ein wichtiges Thema ist...es ist überall so, ob in wow/Hdro oder im Rl, das ist beängstigend..fühlst Du Dich wohl bei sowas?

Oder bist Du wie die meisten die es einfach hin nehmen udn an sich denken und nix verändern wollen b.z.w öffentlich drüber reden und anhand von solchen Antworten sehn wie die meisten drauf sind?

Edit: wenn Buffed den Thread schliesst dann zeigen die nur das es den Egal ist, wie Menschen ticken und denken....ich finde das Interessant sich damit aus einander zu setzen. Und vieleich tdenken andere so ähnlich wie ich und habe das selbe oder ähnliches Problem udn trauen sich drüber zu reden.


----------



## Gnuspel (26. Februar 2009)

wenn ich son scheiß lese fallen mir alle meine sünden ein ich muß auf meinem server niemanden den arsch lecken und die füße küssen da ich multiboxer bin mache ich auch ohne stress raits mit meiner frau alleine ohne andschließend eine braune zunge zu haben


----------



## eikira (26. Februar 2009)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Üblicher Whine/Troll-Thread von jemandem, der scheinbar ein Problem mit dem Spiel hat aber sich trotzdem weigert, auf ein anderes umzusteigen. Der darauf folgende Fullqoute ist auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll.... Habs mal gemeldet, da dieser Thread unnötig wie sonstwas ist.



ach und du bist also derjenige der die welt versteht? ganz besonders in wow?
ich sag ma nicht was ich denke aber ich sag soviel dass du wissen sollst es ist alles andere als schön was ich gerade über dich denke.


----------



## Nehemiah (26. Februar 2009)

du beschuldigst andere oberflächlich zu sein, bist es aber selber durch und durch! wenn du auch nur kurz über den sinn von bestimmten sachen nachdenken würdest, würde dir der zusammenhang auch klar werden.
ich gebe zu, mit manchen sachen hast du nicht ganz unrecht, aber die anzahl derjenigen, die du mit den sachen kritisierst ist so verschwindend gering, das es eher einzelfälle sein sollten...

ein paar beispiele: 



> 1.Es ist wichtig Recount zu haben und sein maximum an DPS rauszuholen .Egal ob man hin und wieder Fehler macht, Du solltest am Ende einer Instanz auf Platz 1 sein...den DPS>all....Persöhnlichkeit ist scheiss egal...die meisten gucken auf DPS. Der Mensch hinter Pc ist dann cool wenn er Dmg macht.Am besten wäre ne AoE klasse, die Leute gucken nur auf die Zahlen und gucken nicht wie das entsteht durch welceh Faktoren.


klar gibt es ein paar leute, die so oberflächlich sind, doch wer ahnung hat, wird in der lage sein, genau zu differenzieren!




> 4. Tue im Raid so als wärst Du sozial drauf...passe mal bei items obwohl es Dir schwer fällt, verschenke mal Drinks/buffood an die wichtigsten Leute im Raid(Leiter, Mts/Heiler udn die besten DDs)..schleime Dich unbemerkt ein damit Du ja immer mitkommst.
> 
> 5. Generell geht, sage nie deine Meinung die zu Kritik führen kann...schweigen und tue was die sogenannten Leittiere(raidleiter/Gildenleiter) sagen,auch wenn Du im recht bist. Vergesse deine eigene Persöhnlichkeit...passe Dich deren Meinung an, so wirste schnell anschluss haben.


du hast offenbar keine ahnung wie es in einem raid läuft: wenn alle durcheinander ihre eigene meinung durchs ts labern würden, wäre ein vorankommen undenkbar!
und woher willst du unterscheiden, ob jemand sozial ist, oder nur sozial tut, wenn er tränke/bufffood verschenkt?




> 6. Schreibe wie die meisten Leute in LFG chat immer: GUTER (DD/HEiler/Tank, je nach dem was Du spielst) sucht Anschluss an Xy...wichti gist das Gut am Anfang steht....die Leuten denken dann hey der ist GUT....wobei was bedeutet Gut für die meisten...gibt viele die halten sich nur für...ach egal....denk Dir dein Teil.
> Vergiss nicht am Ende des Satzes DANN SOFORT GO zuschreiben, denn die meisten wissen dann das es los geht...sonst denken die das man ne Kaffeepause von 1 H im chat macht wenn die Gruppe steht.


was das gut angeht (von mir aus auch dps zahlen) gibts schon genug mimimi posts hier im forum. aber der letzte satz ist klasse ^^ schon mal daran gedacht, das man mit der formulierung "dann sofort go" andeuten möchte, das man nur noch diese ein person sucht, ansonsten voll ist, und mit der einen person dann sofort loslegen will. und glaub mir, wenn die grp noch nicht voll ist, kann die kaffepause im chat durchaus länger als eine stunde dauern, je nachdem wie es auf dem server mit heilern/tanks aussieht...




> 9.Schaue Dir Videos und Guides an..und leite dann selbe rein Raid mit den Vorgebenen Taktiken und Guides...lern es einfach auswendig und funktioniere wie einen Bot im Ts udn tue so als wärst du der checker. Wichtig hier bei ist, immer die Leute zu loben.


öhm, du warst wirklich noch nie raiden oder? weil jmd der absolut null peilung vom boss hat, ist nicht unbedingt gern gesehen, zumindest ich kann darauf verzichten einen boss zum hunderttausendsten mal erklären zu müssen...ach ja, schreib mir ne pm wenn du auch nur einen einzigen boss in naxx mit einer komplett anderen taktik legst! (ich denke da zb an heigan ohne tanz oder bei grobbulus die giftwolke mitten im raid platzieren xDDD) 




> 10.Laufe mit immer Gezogenen Waffen durch die Stadt rum, nie aufm den Rücken oder Hüften, wichtig ist natürlich das sie Leuchten.


mal vom gezogenen abgesehen (auf was du so alles achtest....), das leuchten steht an zweiter stelle. wichtig ist, das die waffe RICHTIG verzaubert ist. und da die meisten verzauberungen nunmal leuchten,...


das ist erstmal das was mir auf den ersten blick auffällt, und auch was ich schreiben kann ohne mich großartig zu wiederholen. wie gesagt, denk mal ein bisschen über den sinn der sachen nach, dann wird dir bestimmt einiges klar werden...

MfG


----------



## Anuee (26. Februar 2009)

Gnuspel schrieb:


> wenn ich son scheiß lese fallen mir alle meine sünden ein ich muß auf meinem server niemanden den arsch lecken und die füße küssen da ich multiboxer bin mache ich auch ohne stress raits mit meiner frau alleine ohne andschließend eine braune zunge zu haben



Vieleicht  biste deshalb Boxer geworden? Um Dich nicht mti anderen auseinander zusezten? B.z.w es auch nicht merh kannst , weil die meisten sehr komisch sind?


----------



## Agrimor (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> Üblicher Whinthread von jemanden, der beobachtet das viele Menschen falsch sind, und sein guter freund sich verändert hat...der zwar Lust auf das Spiel hat , aber mit den Menschen nicht klarkommt. Und im anderen Spielen ist es auch so....es geht mir um die entwicklung der Menschheit , was ein wichtiges Thema ist...es ist überall so, ob in wow/Hdro oder im Rl, das ist beängstigend..fühlst Du Dich wohl bei sowas?
> 
> Oder bist Du wie die meisten die es einfach hin nehmen udn an sich denken und nix verändern wollen b.z.w öffentlich drüber reden und anhand von solchen Antworten sehn wie die meisten drauf sind?
> 
> Edit: wenn Buffed den Thread schliesst dann zeigen die nur das es den Egal ist, wie Menschen ticken und denken....ich finde das Interessant sich damit aus einander zu setzen.




Ich sehe das Problem nicht. In einer gewissen Altersstruktur ist es absolut egal, ob Du WoW spielst, eine bestimmte Musikrichtung magst oder diverse Klamotten bevorzugst, die andere nicht unbedingt anziehen wollen. Das ist kein WoW-spezifisches Problem und somit hier völlig falsch... (in einem anderem Forum ließe sich darüber bestimmt disktutieren aber im WoW-Bereich hat der Thread nunmal nix verloren)


----------



## gultis (26. Februar 2009)

ja und der beste beweis dafür das der Te recht hat wird das nun folgende geflame sein.... ist schon traurig vieleicht soltest du dir spiele mit ner kleineren com anschaun, herr der ringe oder warhammer , da kann man sichs schnell verscherzen mit andern da muss man noch rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Agrimor (26. Februar 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil flame niemanden, auch den TE nicht aber das warum und wieso habe ich knapp weiter oben schon erklärt.


----------



## Anuee (26. Februar 2009)

ich finde schon das es hier ins wow forum passt den:

1. habe ich das Problem in WoW

2. vieleicht geht es anderen auch so wie mir, haben aber angst das zu sagen ,weil viel die Wahrheit nicht sehn wollen und einem lieber nieder machen und mit der Masse mitziehn , da wo wir wieder zum Thema zurückommen von den Verhaltensmuster.

3.Mir ist bewusst das es nicht nur solche Leute gibt...es gibt ausnahmen und ja ich kenne auch welceh in wow die anders sind. Nur in 3 1/2 jahren Wow, auf 4 Servern....und viel viel Kontakt mit anderen Menschen, fällt diese Entwicklung auf.

4.Ihr seid es anscheinden nicht gewohnt mal VÖLLIG NEUTRAL einen anderen WoWler zu verstehn zu wollen.


----------



## gultis (26. Februar 2009)

und warum müssen alle diesen gigantischen text nochmal kopiren ?
glei mal schaun ob der nachname "scrollmichtod" in WAR zulässig ist


----------



## Agrimor (26. Februar 2009)

eikira schrieb:


> ach und du bist also derjenige der die welt versteht? ganz besonders in wow?
> ich sag ma nicht was ich denke aber ich sag soviel dass du wissen sollst es ist alles andere als schön was ich gerade über dich denke.





Die Gedanken sind frei und Du darfst über mich sehr gerne denken, was Du willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In WoW sind auch nur Menschen und genauso wie Du auf dem nächsten Supermarktparkplatz debilen Kiddies begegnen wirst, die nach jemanden suchen, der ihnen Schnaps kauft, so wirst Du auch in WoW Idioten begegnen aber daraus eine allgemeine Regel zu machen, finde ich dezent übertrieben...


----------



## PwnsMan (26. Februar 2009)

Du nimmst das Spiel i wie zu ernst "Lauf mit der gezückten Waffe durch die Stadt" HAHAHAHAHAHAHA wen du das ehrlichst denkst bist du reif für die Klapsmühle. Also in deinen 

augen sind nur die cool mit Mungo auf der Waffe wie alt bist du 10 ? Du weisst schon das das Spiel ab 12 is oder ? Get a life oder lass es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> ich finde schon das es hier ins wow forum passt den:
> 
> 1. habe ich das Problem in WoW
> 
> ...




Darf ich fragen wie alt Du bist und in was für Gilden Du dich bewegst?


Selber: Spielzeit in etwa ebenso lange wie Du, wenn auch mit Unterbrechung von knapp einem Jahr. Serverwechsel: Gabs noch nie. Gildenwechsel: Kam schon vor, wenn ich mit den Zielen der Gildenleitung nicht mehr einverstanden war. Streit: Gabs deswegen nie. Das lässt sich alles vernünftig regeln....


----------



## lustigeThreads (26. Februar 2009)

sorry aber was hat das nun mit wow zutun? da gibt es anderne Foren. 
Zweitens wenn du Problem hast einen Freund in wow verloren zu haben, nun das hätte dir man aber auch früher sagen können, dass es ein Spiel ist und "Freundschaften" immer eine gewisse Distanz dort erfordern. Zweitens spielt das keiner ewig, deswegen sind die Freundschaften schon sowieso zum Scheitern verurteilt. 
Entweder man kennt den Typen persönlich oder man redet mit den, aber Freundschaften gleich schliessen wow wow moment mal lol
Schluss baster. wieder ein Beitrag der geschlossen werden sollte, bevor nun die Wirtschaftskrise und Umweltverschmutzung und die vielen Smielies kommen lol
Man sollte uch mal nachdenken wo und welchen Beitrag man erstellt. In dem Sinne nachdenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwann hat man soviel nachgedacht, dss man es raus hat, und dann ist das Leben auch schon vorbei lol


----------



## Anuee (26. Februar 2009)

PwnsMan schrieb:


> Du nimmst das Spiel i wie zu ernst "Lauf mit der gezückten Waffe durch die Stadt" HAHAHAHAHAHAHA wen du das ehrlichst denkst bist du reif für die Klapsmühle. Also in deinen
> 
> augen sind nur die cool mit Mungo auf der Waffe wie alt bist du 10 ? Du weisst schon das das Spiel ab 12 is oder ? Get a life oder lass es
> 
> ...



Du verstehst den sinn nicht dahinter.....hättest Du alles NEUTRAL und VÖLLIG OFFEN für andere menschen ,da salle sgelesen wüsstest Du wie ich das meine..den Sinn dahinter.


----------



## Anuee (26. Februar 2009)

lustigeThreads schrieb:


> sorry aber was hat das nun mit wow zutun? da gibt es anderne Foren.
> Zweitens wenn du Problem hast einen Freund in wow verloren zu haben, nun das hätte dir man aber auch früher sagen können, dass es ein Spiel ist und "Freundschaften" immer eine gewisse Distanz dort erfordern. Zweitens spielt das keiner ewig, deswegen sind die Freundschaften schon sowieso zum Scheitern verurteilt.
> Entweder man kennt den Typen persönlich oder man redet mit den, aber Freundschaften gleich schliessen wow wow moment mal lol
> Schluss baster. wieder ein Beitrag der geschlossen werden sollte, bevor nun die Wirtschaftskrise und Umweltverschmutzung und die vielen Smielies kommen lol
> ...




Naja den Freund kannte ich ausm RL, ich wollte halt seine Entwicklung damit beschreiben.


----------



## PwnsMan (26. Februar 2009)

Was redest du für einen dreck was hat das mit dem beliebt sein zu tun ??? Wen jemand die ganze zeit mit gezückten waffen rumrennt und in inis i welche bosse erklärt das soll ers machen aber wegen dem isser jetzt ned super Imba. Schick mal link vom char pls ich will mal was schauen.....


----------



## Anuee (26. Februar 2009)

PwnsMan schrieb:


> Was redest du für einen dreck was hat das mit dem beliebt sein zu tun ??? Wen jemand die ganze zeit mir gezückten waffen rumrennt und in inis i welche bosse erklärt das soll ers machen aber wegen dem isser jetzt ned super Imba. Schick mal link vom char pls ich will mal was schauen.....


Du verstehst den Sinn anscheind nicht der dahinter steckt..es ist zum Teil übertrieben dargestellt und zu zeigen mit welche Oberflächligen Mitteln man Kontakte knüpfen kann b.z.w was die meisten leute interssiert...Oberflächliges Gesindel halt...nix mit wahrer Menschen Intersse sondern nur ....na denkt selbe rmal nach.

Zudem eine Frage noch? Warum kannst enicht wie ein vernünftiger Mensch schreiben(Du beleidigst)...verstehst den Sinn nicht, fragst nichtmal nach udn erstellst Dir anscheind ein 2ten Foren Account, weil du wohl noch nich tzu Anonym bist? oder Ist da szufall das Du ausgerechnet die ersten 2 postst in diesen Thread machst? Kann ja sein


----------



## Dryadris (26. Februar 2009)

In meinen Augen ist das kein Whinethread so wie @Agrimor es hinstellen will, sondern meiner Ansicht nach, eine sehr gute Momentaufnahme eins ganz normalen WOW Tages. 
In vielen Punkten muss ich @Anuee leider Recht geben. Mir sind auch schon genug Leute untergekommen, auf die diese 13 Punkte perfekt passen und es sind leider keine Einzelfälle. Es ist leider eine Entwicklung was jetzt nicht das Spiel betrifft, sondern einzig und alleine seine Spieler. 
Und warum sollte man gleich mit einem Spiel aufhören was einem Spaß macht, nur weil man manche Entwicklungen nicht versteht und versucht den Grund für die Veränderungen heraus zu finden? 
Es gibt immer Leute die zu allem Ja und Amen sagen, alles hinnehmen was man ihnen zum fressen hinwirft und Leute, die Sachen hinterfragen, versuchen sich ihre eigene Meinung zu bilden und nicht alles glauben was andere erzählen. 

Aber im wahren Leben ist es nunmal so, dass gerade Menschen die Dinge hinterfragen, nie gerne gesehen werden. Sie sind unbeliebt, gelten als schwierig und belastend. Menschen die alles so akzeptieren wie man es ihnen sagt, gelten meist als die angenehmere Zeitgenossen. Klar, man muss ja auch mit keinen Fragen rechnen, mit keiner Kritik, mit keinen Gegenargumenten. Solche Menschen verleihen einem das Gefühl von Kontrolle, von Macht und das ist das, nach was viele Menschen streben. Besser zu sein als andere. Sei es durch Wissen, sei es durch Erfahrung, sei es durch Geld oder was auch immer...

In WOW ist es nicht viel anders. Jeder Spieler ist bestrebt besser zu sein als andere, bevorzugt durch Equip, Erfahrung und Wissen. Woher das Wissen stammt ist oft genug nebensächlich. Je mehr einer weiß, desto eher wird er in die Gemeinschaft integriert. Jemand der zugibt kein Fachwissen oder Erfahrung zu haben, wird ausgegrenzt (Noob usw). Also versuchen die meisten Spieler wie im wahren Leben auch, sich mit falschen Federn zu schmücken. Geben vor Erfahrung zu haben, geben vor Wissen zu haben und das geht natürlich am einfachsten, wenn man einfach nur das nachplappert, was andere sagen. Es wird nichts hinterfragt, es wird nichts in Frage gestellt, es wird einfach als Fakt genommen, dass das Gesagte den Tatsachen entspricht. Aber genau dieses Nachplappern führt zum gewünschten Erfolg - Man wird in die Gemeinschaft integriert, denn man kann ja mit allen relevanten Dingen dienen (Fachwissen/Erfahrung usw).

Im wahren Leben merkt man schnell wie sehr man aneckt, wenn man seine Meinung sagt, wenn man auf sein Recht besteht, also vermeidet man solche Konfrontationen. In WOW passiert genau das Gleiche. Jeder Spieler weiß, dass wenn er die Entscheidung des Raidleiters/Gildenleiters in Frage stellt, er Gefahr läuft aus dem Raid/Gilde entfernt zu werden. Da man das aber nicht riskieren möchte, sagen die meisten einfach nur noch Ja und Amen zu allem was ihnen gesagt wird. Vollkommen gleich ob man der selben Meinung ist oder nicht. Hauptsache man behält seinen Raidplatz oder was auch immer. 

Spieler die eine Klasse spielen die gerade benötigt wird, denen wird alles mögliche gesponsored (Flasks, Bufffood usw) nur um sie bei Laune zu halten. Ihnen vorgegaukelt gemocht zu werden. Doch sobald die Klasse nicht mehr so benötigt wird, dann werden sie stellenweise einfach links liegen gelassen und sie dürfen selbst schauen wie sie klar kommen. Der Mensch dahinter, ist dabei in dem Moment vollkommen egal. Es zählt einzig und alleine nur die Klasse, die DPS und der Nutzen den man aus diesem Charakter ziehen kann. Kann man keinen mehr daraus ziehen, dann wird er ausgetauscht. Da aber keiner aufs Abstellgleis gestellt werden möchte, versucht man eben sich durch "Schleimerei" eine gewisse Position zu erarbeiten, wo man eben so schnell nicht abgeschoben wird. Ich meine warum jemanden abschieben, der für den ganzen Raid die Flasks besorgt und sich um das ganze Bufffood kümmert? Ne dann müsste man es ja selbst machen und da jeder eine natürliche Faulheit besitzt, läuft man eben mit dieser Masche doch recht gut. 


Die WOW Community spiegelt die aktuelle Gesellschaftsentwicklung sehr gut wieder und jeder der gerne mal Verhaltensweisen analysiert, Dingen auf den Grund geht oder auch mal tiefer gräbt und nicht nur an der Oberfläche kratzt, wird WOW als Paradies empfinden. 
Wo WOW früher noch ein Spiel war mit einer Community die Spaß haben wollte, so ist diese Community zu einer Leistungsorientierten geworden. Der Spaß rückt in den Hintergrund, der Mensch rückt in den Hintergrund, es zählt einzig und alleine noch die Produktivität. Entweder man passt sich an oder aber man läuft Gefahr zu einer Randgruppe zu werden. 

Sicherlich ist vieles jetzt recht verallgemeinert und es gibt genug Spieler, die nicht in diese Verallgemeinerung passen, aber ich denke dennoch, dass diese Verallgemeinerung die Entwicklung der Community doch recht gut wiederspiegelt. 
Nicht das Spiel hat die Spieler zu dem gemacht was sie sind, sondern die Spieler haben das Spiel zu dem gemacht, wovor sie im wahren Leben flüchten: Leistungsdruck und die Angst zu versagen.


----------



## Anuee (26. Februar 2009)

@Dryadris...danke das Du fähig bist, solche Meinung udn Entwicklung der Leute warzunehmen.

Vorallen diese Teil hier den Du geschrieben hast:
_


Aber im wahren Leben ist es nunmal so, dass gerade Menschen die Dinge hinterfragen, nie gerne gesehen werden. Sie sind unbeliebt, gelten als schwierig und belastend. Menschen die alles so akzeptieren wie man es ihnen sagt, gelten meist als die angenehmere Zeitgenossen. Klar, man muss ja auch mit keinen Fragen rechnen, mit keiner Kritik, mit keinen Gegenargumenten. Solche Menschen verleihen einem das Gefühl von Kontrolle, von Macht und das ist das, nach was viele Menschen streben. Besser zu sein als andere. Sei es durch Wissen, sei es durch Erfahrung, sei es durch Geld oder was auch immer.._

Sehr Tiefsinnig und da ist vieles dran.


Ich wünschte ich hätte deinen Post genauso geschrieben, deinen Analyse stimme ich 100%, nein ich Plappere nix nach

So wie Du das erklärt hast meine ich das in etwa..b.z.w. du hast das Präzise Beschrieben das Verhalten der Leute.


----------



## GrayWolf (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo Anuee,

also ich habe den eigentlichen Sinn deines Textes verstanden. Auch ich habe schon des öfteren die gleichen Erfahrungen machen müssen. Es scheint also eine gewisse Menge an Spieler zu geben, die irgendwelche Dinge an sich oder in ihrem Leben durch ihr Verhalten im Spiel kompensieren müssen.
Die Einstellung "Du hast ja ein schlechtes Equip!" erinnert mich stark an gewisse Dinge aus dem realen Leben (Du hast ja keine Klamotten von XYZ, also bist Du nicht cool).

Daran wird sich leider in den nächsten Jahrhunderten auch nichts ändern. Also erfreue ich mich um so mehr an denen die das Spiel auch als Spiel sehen und nicht als Verpackung ihrer Minderwertigkeitskomplexe.

Ach so. Bsw. Es gibt natürlich auch Spieler, Gruppen und Gilden die natürlich auf ein gewisses Equip der Spieler achten aber es nicht als 100%tiges "Muss" darstellen. Die nehmen einen auch so mit und geben ihm die Gelegenheit seinen Char zu verbessern. Denen ist es in erster Linie wichtig wie man seinen Char spielt und ob der Spieler auch wirklich im Team spielen kann.


----------



## Anuee (26. Februar 2009)

PwnsMan schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht aber wen man so einen schrott liest kann man doch ned ruihg bleiben....



ok...wenn es für Dich schrott ist, ist es ok, wenn Du so klarkommst und diese Genannten Punkte für Dich als Schrott ansiehst, dann ist das halt so. Dann bis tDu jemand der mit der Mentalität in Wow Gut zurecht kommst. Ich nunmal nicht ,aber der Spass an den Spiel ist noch größer zur Zeit bei mir...als der Frust.


----------



## Anuee (26. Februar 2009)

PwnsMan schrieb:


> Hey leute ich hab hier was für euch WWW.Friendscout24.de da findet ihr freunde



ok,anhand solchen Aussagen sieht man das beste Beispiel, wie Egoistisch Menschen sein können und einfach nicht fähig sind oder es sein WOLLEN, andere zu verstehn. Selbs tauf diesen Post kommt bestimmt ein Flame, weil die Wahrheit nicht verkraftet wird. Tut Mir Leid für Dich das Du einer von denen bist, den belangen andere egal sind.

Mal schaun, vieleicht wirst Du das noch lernen ..

Tut Mir Leid das ich Dich so angreife jetzt und zum teil mich auf deine Stufe stellen, aber so sehe ich das nunmal.

Dir noch viel Spass mit deinen Denken...irgedwann wirste aufwachen und merken das dieses Verhalten nicht viel bringt.


----------



## evalux (26. Februar 2009)

lustigeThreads schrieb:


> Irgendwann hat man soviel nachgedacht, dss man es raus hat, und dann ist das Leben auch schon vorbei lol



Nachdenken kann auch Spass machen oder sogar sinnvoll sein, aber ich glaub du bist zu blöd um das zu kapieren. Wenn du mit dieser Blödheit glücklich bist, ok, aber glaub mir, andere wären todunglücklich, wenn sie nicht mehr nachdenken dürften.


----------



## Nicolanda (26. Februar 2009)

da gibts nur ein wort   LOL


----------



## Agrimor (26. Februar 2009)

Dryadris schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist das kein Whinethread so wie @Agrimor es hinstellen will, sondern meiner Ansicht nach, eine sehr gute Momentaufnahme eins ganz normalen WOW Tages.


 Ich hab den Rest mal weggelassen, weil das eh jeder in Deinem Post nachlesen kann.


Worauf genau willst Du hinaus?

Willst Du etwas im Content erreichen, dann musst Du Dich in gewissem Maße unterordnen und Dich an Taktiken und Vorschläge halten. Eine gewisse Leistung wird dann halt auch erwartet. Bei den absoluten Pros kommst Du ohne nicht rein, die kleineren Raids werden dir auch helfen, mehr aus Deinem Char rauszuholen. Mir zumindest ist btw. noch keine Raidgilde untergekommen, in der Du nicht Deine Meinung sagen durftest ("Ey Du Kackboon....." zählt da mal nicht zur Meinungsäußerung) 

In jeder vernünftigen Gruppierung sind Meinungen und Diskussionen immer gerne gesehen. Vielleicht dann nicht, wenn man gerade vor einem Boss steht und jemand meint, alles umstellen zu müssen aber das dürfte wohl eher die Ausnahme sein. Jede vernünftige Gilde hat ein Forum und einen TS-Server, in denen man mit jedem über alles reden kann. Wem das nicht bekannt vorkommt, kann ich nur empfehlen, schnellstens die Gilde zu wechseln....

Wenn Du es lieber gemütlich und ruhig angehen willst, bin ich der allerletzte, der Dich daran hindert, zu questen bis der Arzt kommt. Du willst PVP? Auch wenn ich persönlich kein Freund davon bin, kannst Du von mir aus trotzdem soviel davon haben, wie Du willst. 

PVE-technisch geht mir ungewolltes recount-geposte auch auf die Eier aber da bin ich wieder beim ersten Punkt: In einem vernünftigen Raid macht das niemand und für die spätere Analyse gibt es bessere Tools. 

Und jetzt gehe ich schlafen, wünsche euch noch viel Spaß beim weiterdiskutieren und auf bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lustigeThreads (26. Februar 2009)

wenn du den Freund vom RL kanntest, dann hat das dennoch nichts mit WoW zutun. Ihr habt euch im RL zerstritten. denn es geht wohl kaum eine Freundschaft wegen WoW schrott, es seidenn einer wird süchtig und geht in die Klapsmühle oder so, und der andere sagte ja ich wollte den helfen aber er hat mich abgestoßen. 
Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen. 
Desweiteren solche Posts, dazu gehören hier auch viele andere in einem solchen Forum zu posten, dass nicht darauf abgestimmt ist lebenskritische Punkte zu analysieren und gute Bertaung zu geben, ist sehr gewagt und kann für andere durchaus negative Auswirkungen haben. Schon darüber nachgedacht?
Nehmen wir ein Beipsiel aus einem anderen Beitrag vin diesem Forum. Da wurde von einer Situation gesprochen in WoW, derjenige wurde ausgelacht, dann beschimpft und dann wurden aber Argumente aus dem RL herangezogen. Nun welche Auswirkungen hat das nun? Für einen rreifen Menschen keine, der sagt sich so ein Blödsinn, lacht vielleicht bisschen oder gibt sein Kommentar ab feritg. Ein Kind der das liest lernt und es prägt sich ein, dementsprechend ändert es seine Menung. Es denkt nun wenn einer im RL sowas erlebt, tja auslachen den oder beschimpfen, dass er selbst doof se. Denn es wurde plötzlich auf RL bezogen und sowas ist äußerst kritisch, solche Dinge in einem dafür nicht geeigneten Forum zu posten. Ich hoffe an dieser Stelle, du weißt was ich damit sagen will. Durch solche Beiträge verändert du die Gesellschaft und zwar die junge Generation negativ, weil andere nicht dein ursprüngliches Problem sehen. Und das Problem hat nichts mit WoW zutun. 
Ein Beitrag als Antwort hätte vollkommen ausgereicht auf dein Satement und zwar, dass Du mit deinem Freund mal darüber reden solltest in der RL wenn dir an Deiner Freundschaft was liegt. Und manchmal kommt es nunmal vor, dass Freunde sich außereinader Leben, ist ein Prozess des Lebens. deshlab hat man ganz wenige wahre Freunde und einige Freunde. Das Zusammenbrechen auf ein Spiel jedoch zu reflektieren ist kein guter Weg. Ok hebt die Hemmschwelle vielleicht darüber zu reden. Aber da gibt es genung andere Foren, wo man offen darüber reden kann und dir geschulte Leute, die meistens was an der Waffel haben, veruschen zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass man sich dem Spiel im Spiel anpasst ist klar, dass man in WoW süchtig werden kann, ist auch klar, dass es nur um Items geht ist auch klar, dass man schnell das ganze bekommen will ist auch klar. es ist nunmal ein Spiel, da verschwendet man nicht gerne seine Zeit. Deswegen fragt man nach dps, weil keiner Bock hat 3 Stunden in einer Ini zu sitzen. Deswegen ist man im TS, wenn wirklich das mist DIng gefordert wird, ruhig damit einer nur erkärt und gut. Da zieht man sein Ding, bedankt sich am Ende und gut ist. Wenn man mehrmals stirbt und sieht das geht mit der Gruppe nicht weiter, sagt man sorry aber das wird nichts. bye. Alles andere ist einfach Zeitverschwendung und es gibt soviele Dinge im Leben, für die man die Zeit lieber nutzen würde. Also trefen zwar deine Punkte zu, aber nur wegen Prioritäten setzen.

So siehst Du wieder mal viel geschrieben, in der Zeit, hätte ich schon paar Seiten ein wirklich Informatives Buch lesen können, oder was sinnvolles Programmierne können. Aber nun ich entschied mich Dir zu antworten. Tja die Zeit hatte ich Ausnahmsweise noch.


----------



## DarkØm3n (26. Februar 2009)

Also...warum du hier falsch bist?
Ok, du hast diese Problem in WoW, aber du philosopierst...und Philosophie + WoW, naja. Schön, dass du deine Seele hier rausschreibst, ändert das leider nichts, aber auch rein garnichts daran, wie die Leute denken.
Klar gibt es Mitläufer, die brav mit anderen ziehen, aber bitte...
Ich verstehe es nicht, ich lese NUR ''WoW macht Leben kaputt'' ''WoW ist doof'' ''WoW wird langweilig, was soll ich in meinem Leben anfangen'' diese Themen in sämtlichen 'Ich muss mich mal ausheulen' (im übertragenen Sinne).
Und genau am dem Punkt verstehe ich nicht, warum sich dann keiner anerkennt, einfach aufzuhören, wenn die Gesellschaft dumm, unfair, wasauchimmer wird.
Und mal ganz ehrlich, ich sehe deine Punkte mehr als Ironie, weil ich wirklich kaum jemanden sehe, der deine Faktoren überhaupt erfüllt. Sicher hier und da wer, aber sonst selten. So ist meine Meinung, diese nimmt mir auch keiner, PUNKT.
Wenn du schon auf ...wie drück ich es am besten aus...Seelenjäger machen willst, bitte in irgendeinem Forum. dass sich mit Theorien, Philosophie, Sucht oder ähnlichem beschäftigt, aber bitte nicht auf buffed..
A) wird dein Beitrag sowieso nur zerpflückt,
 Konstruktive Kritik/Meinungen bleibt FAST aus,
Und zu guter letzt C) Schwimme nicht gegen den Strom
So far

Edit: Ich zitiere dich mal an der Stelle, als Agrimor dich als ''whiner'' hingestellt hat.
*''Üblicher Whinthread von jemandem, der beobachtet das viele Menschen falsch sind, ....''*

Also sind alle, die nicht so denken wie du, FALSCHE Menschen, oder wie muss man deine Aussage auffassen??
Hier noch ein Zitat
''es geht mir um die entwicklung der Menschheit, was ein wichtige Thema ist'' - Aaahhha! Die Entwicklung der Menschheit...da gibt es aber eine kleine Differenz zwischen Menschheit, und WoW-Gesellschaft. Ich würde mal sagen, so um die 6 Milliarden - gegen 11 Millionen. Und wie du es schreibst, wenn es dir um die Menschheitsentwicklung geht, ist dies eine FESTE Aussage darüber, dass es nichts auf buffed verloren hat.


----------



## DaScAn (26. Februar 2009)

Da haben wir es wieder.
Da sagt jemand etwas Überspitzt die Wahrheit wie es läuft und genau DIESE leute die er angesprochen bzw gemeint hat schreiben hier jetzt zum TE das es ein Winethreath oder was auch immer währe.

Wer erfolg haben will muss die Punkte einfach abarbeiten.

Wer in einer ERWACHSENEN (Menschlichen) Gilde ist kann die Punkte getrost fallen lassen.

Um so älter die Leute in WoW werden umso vernünftiger werden sie Gott sei dank in der regel.

Ich stimme dem TE zu. Muss aber einfach auch einige Punkte beachten wenn ich weiter Erfolgreich sein will. Es ist halt wie im Wahren leben oder noch viel Krasser. Wie beim Bund. Es ist tatsache. Danke für das Thema leider gottes wirds hier viel zu viel Gewhine geben.

Die WoW Community ist a) einfach zu Jung und b) zu Schlecht geworden darüber gescheit diskutieren zu können.


----------



## bluuuub (26. Februar 2009)

Die WoW Community ist a) einfach zu Jung und b) zu Schlecht geworden darüber gescheit diskutieren zu können.



da geb ich dir recht und so unrecht hat sie garnicht es geht doch schon los das ich mich in einer gilde bewerben muss wie im berufsleben also ich finde das thema nicht verkehrt das es mal angesprochen wird


----------



## Sisko (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> ...auch im RL trifft man viele menschen die so drauf sind, es beschäftigt mich....




Willkommen im großen Spiel der heutigen Gesellschaft. Friss oder stirb.


----------



## Dryadris (26. Februar 2009)

@Anuee

Nun das kommt wohl daher, dass ich Menschen gerne beobachte und ihr Verhalten versuche zu verstehen. So ein kleiner Hobbypsychologe in etwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch gehöre ich zu der Sorte Mensch die gerne hinter die Fassade schaut und die Dinge gerne mal hinterfragt. Hat zu Schulzeiten oft genug zu Probleme geführt *lach*
Es wundert mich auch nicht, dass viele die Intension deines Beitrages nicht sofort verstanden haben. Das "Zwischen-den-Zeilen-lesen" wie ich es so schön nenne, ist immer mehr in Vergessenheit geraten. Es setzt sich kaum noch jemand mit einem geschriebenen Text auseinander und das führt oft dazu, dass gewisse Botschaften nicht erkannt oder missgedeutet werden. Zum größten Teil wird auch nur noch das gelesen was man lesen möchte, auch wenn es nicht einmal geschrieben wurde.


@GrayWolf

Der Vergleich mit den Klamotten von XYZ war ein sehr guter gewesen. Ich denke auch dass es viele Spieler gibt, die gewisse Defizite im wahren Leben mit ihrem virtuellen Leben versuchen auszugleichen. Im wahren Leben ein kleines Licht, aber in der virtuellen Welt der ruhm- und erfolgreiche Held. 
Wie man dahin gekommen ist, ist uninteressant. Es zählt alleine nur das Ziel, aber nicht der Weg. 


@Agrimor

Es gibt für mich einen Unterschied zwischen "unterordnen" und "unterwerfen". Wenn ich vor mir einen kompetenten Raidleiter habe, von dem ich genau weiß, dass er Ahnung von seinem Job hat, dann gibt es für mich keinen Grund eine Entscheidung in Frage zu stellen. Genauso wie ich weiß, dass wenn ich es tue, er damit umgehen kann. Aber es gibt genug Raidleiter, die eben das nicht sind: Kritikfähig. 
Wenn man bei solchen Leuten dann mal eine Entscheidung in Frage stellt, dann reagieren sie oft sehr ungehalten und wenn man Pech hat, dann ist man seinen Raidplatz los. Ergo sagen dann einfach viele gar nichts, nehmen alles hin, auch wenn sie genau wissen, dass es eigentlich eine falsche Entscheidung ist. Das ist dann eben nicht "unterordnen", sondern "unterwerfen". 
Genauso werden Leute, die ständig eine Entscheidung in Frage stellen oder etwas nachfragen, irgendwann nicht mehr mitgenommen, weil sie den anderen zu anstrengend werden. Warum sich von jemanden aufhalten lassen, der zuviel fragt? Also fragen viele erst gar nicht nach, selbst wenn sie etwas nicht verstehen oder aber sie lesen sich irgendwas durch, tun so als würden sie alles wissen, nur um sich nicht die Blöße geben zu müssen, etwas mal nicht zu wissen. 

Es ist doch aktuell in WOW so, dass wer nicht mindestens Full T7 ist, eigentlich jede Daseinsberechtigung verloren hat. Der Charakter wird auf eine Pixelfarbe degradiert, noch bevor man den Charakter überhaupt in Aktion gesehen hat. Der Druck ist einfach so extrem geworden, dass die Leute alles tun um eben das geforderte Mindestmaß, in diesem Falle Equip, zu erbringen und das mit allen Mitteln die ihnen zur Verfügung stehen. 

Bei mir auf dem Server werden Leute im Chat angeflamed, die sich für einen Weltboss eine Gruppe aufbauen. Es fallen Kommentare ala "Wie ihr braucht da 10 80er dazu? Sowas macht man doch zu zweit"  .... "WTF ihr geht Ony zu Fünft? Was seid denn ihr für Noobs ich mach das alleine!" 

Ergo fühlen sich viele Spieler von solchen Aussagen (meist Spieler aus Topgilden) so extrem unter Leistungsdruck gesetzt, dass sie lieber kuschen und die Klappe halten, hauptsache sie haben auch mal die Möglichkeit so etwas machen zu können. 

Wenn ein Spieler nach einer wenig informativen Taktikerklärung es wagt nochmal genauer nachzufragen, dann wird schon mit den Augen gerollt oder aber es wird zuckersüß triefend gefragt was man denn nicht verstanden hätte. Es wird einfach vorausgesetzt dass jeder alles kann und alles weiß. Da dies aber nicht möglich ist, plappert man einfach das nach, was andere gesagt haben, in der Hoffnung dass niemand merkt, dass man unerfahren ist. Macht man dann einen Fehler ist es logisch, dass man es auf andere schiebt um nicht entarnt zu werden.

Gilden sind ein in sich selbst funktionierendes System und dort treffen viele der Dinge die ich angesprochen habe auch nicht immer zu. Eine gute Gilde zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass man, wie du gesagt hast, offen reden kann. Das setzt allerdings voraus, dass die Member fähig sind Kritik anzunehmen und auch fähig sind, auf ihren Gegenüber einzugehen in einer Diskussion und nicht auf Teufel komm raus auf ihre Meinung bestehen. 

Es geht aber nicht darum wie eine gute Gilde sein soll oder worauf es bei einer guten Raidgruppe sein soll um effektiv sein zu können, sondern einfach nur um die Community ansich. Die Spieler die einem in der Stadt begegnen, wie sie sich verhalten, was sie so von sich geben, wie sie mit anderen Spielern umgehen usw usw...

Sicherlich ist das auch von Realm zu Realm verschieden, aber wenn ich mich in die Stadt setze und einfach nur mal den Spam- ähm Handelschannel eine Weile beobachte, dann trifft einfach vieles von dem ich oder Anuee gesagt haben, voll ins Schwarze. Jeder der nicht in das Raster passt wird als Noob oder als unfähig bezeichnet. Kennt man jemand aus einer der Topgilden und weiß was dort abläuft, dann hat man unheimlich schnell viele Leute um sich rum. 

In WOW ist das nicht anders als im wahren Leben. Kennste jemand Bekanntes, dann bist du was. Kennst du niemanden, dann haste verkackt. 
Leider jedoch gibt es immer mehr Spieler, die den falschen Idolen hinterherhecheln und es passiert genau das, was mit @Anuees Freund passiert ist. Sie verändern sich und tun alles um auch ja nicht aus dem Raster zu fallen, auch wenn sie dabei einen vollkommen falschen Weg gehen. 

Wenn jemand seine Seele für nen Raidplatz verkaufen möchte, dann soll er das tun. Wenn sich die Leute verkaufen und trotzdem noch im Spiegel anschauen können, dann bitte... Wenn sie lieber vollkommen blind einer Herde hinterher rennen wollen, anstatt eine eigene Meinung zu haben, dann drück ich ihnen die Daumen dass sie nicht stolpern... 

Aber nur weil ich die Leute machen lasse heißt das nicht, dass ich die Entwicklung als gut empfinde. Leben und leben lassen sag ich mir immer, aber trotzdem sehe ich viele Dinge kritisch.


----------



## Cyrioz (26. Februar 2009)

Sehr interessant, was sich hier alles für Überlegungen sammeln. *Ich hoffe, dass keiner der Mods auf die Idee kommt, diesen durchaus unterhaltsamen Thread zu schliessen.* Das musste jetzt einfach sein, ich finde es schade, dass viele kritische Statements zu Buffed oder WoW hier sofort geächtet werden. Erinnert mich an das Reich der Mitte.
Aber irgendwie passt das direkt zum Thema...

Nun zum eigentlichen: Ich denke es war schon immer ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Spiels, sich durch besondere Leistungen - seien dies nun Items, Erfolge, Titel oder Mounts - die Anerkennung anderer Spieler zu verschaffen. Kaum einer wird dies bei sich selbst leugnen können. Man soll ja auch auf seine Leistungen stolz sein dürfen.

Ob man die beschriebenen Entwicklungen (falls man es überhaupt so nennen kann, was ich bezweifle) auf die Gesellschaft projezieren darf, wie Dryadris es tut, möchte ich in Frage stellen. Schliesslich reden wir hier von einer nicht representativen Bevölkerungsgruppe, nämlich mehrheitlich jungen Männern bzw. Buben.
Auch will ich den Vergleich von Rüstungsteilen mit Markenkleidern nicht begreifen, denn im Gegensatz zu Markenkleidern, die keinen praktischen Vorteil bieten, sondern allein zur Befriedigung substituierter Wünsche dienen, muss man für bessere Rüstungsteile tatsächlich Zeit, Konzentration und Organisation aufwenden.



> Menschen die alles so akzeptieren wie man es ihnen sagt, gelten meist als die angenehmere Zeitgenossen.


Natürlich. Kein Raidleader will nach einer 10-minütigen Bosserklärung 25 Stimmen hören, die alles auf den Kopf stellen. Nachdem man aber mehrmals gewiped ist, wird auch er für hilfreiche Vorschläge dankbar sein.
Kritik ist immer eine Frage des Masses und der Art. Richtig angebracht, kann sie nur helfen. Falls Menschen diese nicht aufnehmen können, disqualifizieren sie sich nur selbst und werden ausgeschlossen.

Nun zur angesprochenen Oberflächlichkeit. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich mich nur selten genauer für die Menschen hinter ihren Spielfiguren interessiere. WoW soll meiner Meinung nach eine erholsame Flucht aus dem Alltag sein (das klingt jetzt wieder so klischee-mässig, aber mit einem Buch verhält es sich doch ähnlich). Natürlich rede ich mit meinen Gildenkumpanen im Teamspeak über Frauen und andere Dinge, was halt so interessiert. Aber ob der eine Hartz-Empfänger ist und der andere gerade sein Kind wickelt, ist mir dann doch relativ egal. Ich spiele das Spiel, weil es Spass macht, mit einem Raid schwierige Bosse zu knacken oder eine spannende Schlacht in Tausendwintersee zu führen. Das ist nicht der Ort, um Menscheninteresse an Leuten zu zeigen, die 300km entfernt wohnen. Der richtige Ort dafür beginnt vor der eigenen Haustüre.


----------



## Allysekos (26. Februar 2009)

hmmhmm


----------



## syntax error (26. Februar 2009)

Im Großen und ganzen hört sich das für mich doch arg überspitzt an.
Ich spiele selbst schon eine ganze Weile WoW aber diese doch sehr
dramatisch dargestellte Situationen hab ich so noch nie erlebt.

Sicher gibt es immer mal wieder Spinner die meinenn nen blöden Spruch
machen zu müssen, aber spätestens nach dem zweiten sind die auf der
Ignoreliste.

Mir scheint eher du ärgerst dich, daß du im Spiel nicht vorwärts kommst.
In gewisser Weise muss man sich eben anpassen, oder man lässt es eben,
verzichtet dann aber auch auf Content.

Ganz ehrlich, ich finde Recount eines der besten Addons überhaupt.
Noch nie war es so einfach seinen Char mit anderen zu vergleichen,
Skillungen zu testen etc.
Und wer mir jetzt wieder mit den lächerlichen "aber aber aber CC machen
ist vieeeeeeeeel wichtiger als dps" kommt, den kann ich nichtmehr ernst nehmen.

Seit WotLK gibt es kein CC mehr. Alles was man braucht ist einigermassen
genug DMG dann passt das.
Davon abgesehen, sollte einem der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen, daß
man natürlich neben dps vom Spieler erwartet auch intelligent zu agieren.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn du dich in gewisser Weise nicht anpassen kannst
(und damit meine ich die normalen Spieler die einfach effektiv spielen wollen),
dann musst du eben damit leben nicht voll integrierbar zu sein.

Wenn du allerdings tatsächlich so enorm sensibel bist, daß du die Gesammtsituation
als so extrem empfindest wie du es darstellst, empfehle ich dir dringend mit
WoW aufzuhören, da du dich ansonsten nur selbst fertig machst.

Ich kann nur sagen, daß ich auf zwei der dichtbesiedelsten Servern in knapp zwei
Jahren nur enorm selten auf so Kasper getroffen bin wie du es darstellst.
Und selbst die haben die von dir beschriebene Art nur teilweise an den Tag gelegt.

Gruß,
SE


----------



## Stonewhip (26. Februar 2009)

Alles in allem liest es sich für mich, wie eine "Anleitung zum schleichenden Absturz der Gesellschaft". Ingame hat die Wachstumsrate der Beschreibungen (des TE) schon ein bedrohliches Maß erreicht.

Naja, das ist eben das was nicht nur in WoW im Moment passiert. Dagegen kann man nur auf "Punkmanier" reagieren: *Dagegen sein!*


----------



## Nitschi (26. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde die Punkte des TE sehr gut geschrieben und ich stimme dir überein, genau wegen sowas hab ich mit WoW aufgehört.

Aber ich find es einfach sehr erschreckend das manche es einfach nicht seinlassen können und ihren SCHEIß Senf dazu geben müssen -.-

fühlt ihr euch besser wenn ihr so einen Thread sabotiert? so ein intollerantes Verhalten ist einfach erschreckend -.-


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (26. Februar 2009)

ach das kommt öfters vor das so leute rumlaufen und denken nur weilse als bomber klasse beim naxx trash viel dps fahren und dan ständig dmg meter posten um zu zeigen wie mega imba roxxor sie sind und dan doch irgendwie wenns drauf an kommt versagen
 viele leute ziehen auch wirklich mit 
und ist teils echt nicht grad übertrieben mit deinen 13 punkte die du beschrieben hast besonders wenn irgendwelche 80er mit total bescheuerten waffen verzauberungen rumlaufen nur weils besser aussieht aber 0 bringt

mit wow gehts irgendwie grad total bergab zum glück hab ich ne vernüftige gilde ^^


----------



## Cyrioz (26. Februar 2009)

> mit wow gehts irgendwie grad total bergab zum glück hab ich ne vernüftige gilde ^^



Das habe ich jetzt schon oft gelesen und kann es leider einfach nicht bestätigen. Ich unternehme oft etwas mit Leuten ausserhalb der Gilde, sei es eine 5er Instanz oder ein Retro-Raid in den Schwarzen Tempel. Und in den allermeisten Fällen sind Leute dabei, die gut spielen können und auch auf zwischenmenschlicher Ebene kaum kritisierbar sind. Es gibt wirklich ganz selten Störfaktoren, die sich dann meist als mühsame, vorpubertäre Querköpfe herausstellen. Aber wie gesagt, die sind unglaublich selten.


----------



## XerXisB (26. Februar 2009)

xD haha ... son blödsinn xD...

klar ist es wichtig sich infos über die innis zu holen und alles... ohne infos und einfach rein rennen würde man die innis nie schaffen also heul mal nicht so rum nur weil dein freund sich mehr für das spiel interessiert als für dich.

und sobald hier jemand was schreibt was dir nicht passt schreibst du einfach nur "du hast den sinn nicht verstanden" wooow was für eine aussage xD


ich glaube du hast den sinn nicht verstanden. das ist ein SPIEL kein REAL.... wenn dir das alles so aufn sack geht dann spiel alleine ^^ mal sehn wie weit du da kommst. 

man brauch halt "Checker" damit man voran kommt.


----------



## Birk (26. Februar 2009)

Ich bin einer der Leute die das inzwischen einfach hinnehmen....  man kann ja sowieso nichts dagegen machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (26. Februar 2009)

Dryadris schrieb:


> In WOW ist das nicht anders als im wahren Leben. Kennste jemand Bekanntes, dann bist du was. Kennst du niemanden, dann haste verkackt.


Wohoo. Einen Moment, Bitte was? Das war von allen Allgemeinplätzen die in diesem Thread gefallen sind ja sowas von der allgemeinste und falscheste überhaupt.
Einfach mal die Geilheit darauf im Mittelpunkt der Aufmerksamkeit aller zu stehen etwas zurückfahren und man kommt wunderbar mit einem Leben zurecht indem man nur "Niemande" kennt.

Ansonsten stimm ich gleich einem der ersten Poster zu, das ist mindestens ein Whine-Thread wenn nicht sogar ein bewusster Trollpost. Vielleicht wollte der sich Threadersteller nur auchmal so wichtig fühlen und einen "guten Ruf" unter der Intellektuellen bekommen die solches als Gesellschaftskritik verkleidetes Gerede natürlich nur abnicken können.


----------



## Dryadris (26. Februar 2009)

Cyrioz schrieb:


> Ob man die beschriebenen Entwicklungen (falls man es überhaupt so nennen kann, was ich bezweifle) auf die Gesellschaft projezieren darf, wie Dryadris es tut, möchte ich in Frage stellen. Schliesslich reden wir hier von einer nicht representativen Bevölkerungsgruppe, nämlich mehrheitlich jungen Männern bzw. Buben.



Unsere Gesellschaft hat sich in den letzten Jahren stark verändert. Es sind andere Normen und Werte nach oben gerückt, die vor ein paar (vielen) Jahren noch relativ unwichtig waren und natürlich auch umgedreht. 
Da brauch man nur mal den Respekt vor Älteren als Beispiel heranziehen. Mir wurde damals noch beigebracht, dass man vor Älteren Leuten Respekt haben sollte und der alten Dame im Zug/Bus den Platz anbieten soll. Dieses Verhalten ist in der aktuellen Zeit jedoch in den Hintergrund gerückt und hat etwas anderem Platz gemacht. 

Unsere Gesellschaft wurde zu einer "Ellenbogengesellschaft" in der das alleinige Vorankommen wichtig war und nicht das, der Gemeinschaft an sich. 

Du schreibst, dass der Großteil der Spielerschaft aus jungen Leuten bestehen, also einer Generation, welche mit ganz anderen Werten erzogen wurde und die mit ganz anderen Schwierigkeiten zu kämpfen hat. Mit einem ganz anderen Druck aufgewachsen ist, wie zb dem Leistungsdruck. Beginnt doch schon in der Schule. Je schlechter die Noten, desto schlechter die Zukunftsperspektive. 

Genau diese Veränderungen der Werte/Normen läßt sich in WOW wiederfinden. Es läßt sich nicht verhindern, dass man bestimmte und vorallem bekannte Verhaltensstrukturen aus dem wahren Leben mit in die virtuelle Welt nimmt. Kaum einer wird in der virtuellen Welt zu einer 100% anderen Person. 

Ich denke schon dass man gewisse menschliche Verhaltensmuster ingame, durch gewisse Verhaltensmuster aus dem wahren Leben erklären kann. Wer im wahren Leben unhöflich und respektlos ist, der wird ingame sicherlich nicht plötzlich höflich und zuvorkommend. Wer im wahren Leben nur Leistung, Leistung und noch mehr Leistung kennt, der wird es ingame auch nicht anders machen.




Cyrioz schrieb:


> Auch will ich den Vergleich von Rüstungsteilen mit Markenkleidern nicht begreifen, denn im Gegensatz zu Markenkleidern, die keinen praktischen Vorteil bieten, sondern allein zur Befriedigung substituierter Wünsche dienen, muss man für bessere Rüstungsteile tatsächlich Zeit, Konzentration und Organisation aufwenden.



Najoooo... Zeit muss man für Markenkleidung auch aufbringen, weil Geld wächst noch nicht auf den Bäumen *zwinker* und auf der Arbeit muss ich mich auch konzentrieren, sonst produzier ich Fehler und wenn keine Organsisation vorhanden ist, dann freut sich das Chaos *lach*

Klar ist teure Kleidung meist nur ein Prestigeobjekt und mit Schuhe für 10&#8364; bleiben die Füße genauso trocken wie in Schuhen für 300&#8364;. Aber du kannst auch nicht ganz leugnen, dass namhafte Kleidungsstücke oftmals auch ihren praktischen Vorteil bieten und sei es nur in eine angesagte Disko zu kommen. Kannst du nicht mit teuren Sachen aufwarten, so bleibt dir der Eingang verwehrt. Viele Menschen sind eben auf so oberflächliche Dinge wie teure Kleidung fixiert und nutzen es, um sich von anderen abzuheben oder um aus der Masse hervor zu stechen oder aber um bei einer gewissen Bevölkerungsschicht beliebt zu sein. Kann man jetzt sehen wie man möchte. 

In WOW sind Rüstungsteile eigentlich lediglich Mittel zum Zweck um in einem Raid noch effektiver zu sein. Zumindest ist das ihre ursprüngliche Bedeutung. Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich... Wie viele Spieler gibt es, die stolz in ihren T-Sets in den Städten stehen und auf andere, die keine T-Sets haben, herabblicken und ihnen zu verstehen geben, dass sie ja alle nur Noobs sind.


----------



## -Darxx (26. Februar 2009)

Das kommt mir nicht sonderlich schwer vor... Farm 100,000 gold, und verschenk jedem in der ini oder raid grp .5 oder 1k gold. Oder verkauf die 2k rezepte nur um 1g


----------



## Crowser19 (26. Februar 2009)

Würde mich niemals verstellen für nen Raid genauso würde ich anderen meine Meinung sagen wenn ich was auszusetzen hab.


----------



## neon1705 (26. Februar 2009)

also so wie ich sehe spielst du warscheinlich auf den server "Die aldor" ich kann dir sagen das es mich dort nicht wundert den ich selbst habe mal auf die aldor gespielt

RP fehl am platz im startgebieten und silbermond ja sonst irgenwo fehl am platz
Community ist fürn arsch nur geflame und dummes angemache sind dort an der tagesordnung
Spass hat man dort auf diesen server nicht

grund ist das die aldor als DER RP SERVER bezeichnet wird und natürlich alle gutgläubig dahin transen und man hat mehr idioten und kiddys aufn server als erwachsene denkende menschen
es gibt sogar leute auf die aldor die mit absicht diesen server gewählt haben aber RP verabscheuen!!!??? gehts noch?? bescheuert zum serverregeln lesen???

und gerade auf alli seite bei die aldor ist es echt schlimm...lesbissche elfen??Oo??..blutsaugende draenei???OO??...und so weriter man kennt die palette wen man dort war



also wundert es mich nicht das du solchen mist hier niederschreibst....aber recht hast du leider auch ist 100%ig wahres dran


----------



## Iffadrim (26. Februar 2009)

naja, mal abgesehen von den unzähligen Rechtschreib- und Syntaxfehlern entspricht das alles mittlerweile leider der Wirklichkeit.

Mein Tipp:

Versuch es mal auf einem RP-Realm, da wirst du feststellen, dass Highcontent clearen nicht alles ist.
Ich bin auf meinem Raidchar eigentlich nur noch, wenn Raid ist.

Ansonsten macht das spielen auf dem RP Realm richtig Spass.

Ok, zugegebenermaßen fallen die Gespräche etwas ausschweifender aus, da man sich einer anderen Sprache bedienen muss, aber dennoch macht es Spass.
Wobei ich auch zwischendurch im Handelschannel ein simples "Verkaufe dies, verkaufe jenes" lese.
Aber selbst bei Gildeninvites sieht die Umgangssprache etwas anders aus.

Möglicherweise ändert sich dies auch noch, aber bisher bin ich damit recht zufrieden.

Auch wenn man mal Hordenseite spielt, macht mir kein Problem, ist mal was anderes.

Und auf RP Realms so komisch es klingt, sucht man sich seine Gesellschaft mit Bedacht aus.
Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Blutelfenpaladin mit einem Untoten Schurken durch die Lande zieht, geschweige denn sich in Gilden einladen zu lassen, die in keinster Weise mit seinen Idealen übereinstimmen.
Aber im RP kann man so viel machen.

Versuchs einfach aus.

Ich für meinen Teil habe das Gefühl auf einem RP Realm das gefunden zu haben was dieses Spiel ausmacht.

Es heisst MMORPG und NICHT MMOPG

Das R steht immer noch für Role und ned für sonst was.


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (26. Februar 2009)

ich liebe solche threads vor allem dann wen jmd einen fullquote macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aitaro (26. Februar 2009)

PwnsMan schrieb:


> [...] Get a life oder lass es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




I don't need to "get a life". I'm a gamer, i have lots of lives! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satus (26. Februar 2009)

Lieber TE, Dein Beitrag hält der WoW Com wunderschön den Spiegel vors Gesicht. Aus diesem Grund bekommst Du hier auch viele Flames ab. Wer schaut schon gerne in den Spiegel und muss kotzen?

Fairer Weise muss ich anmerken, viele dieser Phenomäne findet man bei anderen MMOs auch. Da dort die Spielerzahlen die Mio.-grenze nicht annähernd übersteigen, allerdings nicht so häufig. Aus diesem Grunde bin ich auch erleichtert, dass mir WoW nie Spaß bereitet hat. Ich fühle mich in kleineren Communitys einfach deutlich wohler.


----------



## Lari (26. Februar 2009)

Damn :-/
Wenn ich mir die Liste so angucke, dann mach ich ja bisher alles falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alchilèes (26. Februar 2009)

@te, du hast eine frustrierende nacht hinter dir und hast diesen hier niedergeschrieben.
am besten ist du gehst mal ins bett schläfst dich aus und denkst darüber nach was wow für dich ist....
für mich ist es nur ein spiel nicht mehr und nicht weniger, kommt mir einer krumm kann er mich mal und er landet 
auf der igno-liste.
das schöne ist ja man braucht sich mit vollpfosten nicht abzugeben, denn das rl geht weiter egal wieviele 
von diesen typen dir ingame über den weg laufen.
und an die fullquote-spamer, wenn euch selbst nix einfällt, lasst das posten am besten ganz.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (26. Februar 2009)

ich fand den beitrag sehr schön musste auch oft lachen ich glaube es sollte nich heissen das wir alles machen sollen nur das es viele tun um gut zu sein was nützt das beste eq wenn der skill nich stimmt.die meisten leutz hier schreiben einen mist zusammen das geht nich klar.

manche fühlen sich gleich angesprochen wenn sie sowas lesen wie sagt man immer:betroffene hunde bellen.

abgesehen davon das wow nur ein spiel ist nehmen das mache zu ernst viel zu ernst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (26. Februar 2009)

Gnuspel schrieb:


> wenn ich son scheiß lese fallen mir alle meine sünden ein ich muß auf meinem server niemanden den arsch lecken und die füße küssen da ich multiboxer bin mache ich auch ohne stress raits mit meiner frau alleine ohne andschließend eine braune zunge zu haben




zeugt ja von sozialkompetenz sich einfach multibox einzurichten und dann alleine zu spielen. macht sicherlich spass in einem mmorpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dufurius (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee are you EMO? hört sich nämlich ganz danach an! "Die Menschen sind gemein, die menschen sind böse, keiner mag mich, alle sind so oberflächlich, wo ist der Kerl der mir entlich mal den A***** ausleckt?" Sry aber wenn du mit allen Menschen, (oder zumindestens mit nem Großteil) in WoW Probleme hast dan sollteste dir vielleicht mal an die eigenene Nase fassen und kucken ob nicht du etwas falsch machst. 

In einigen Punkten muss ich dir leider Recht geben aber im Großen und Ganzen ist der Post total Sinnfrei.


----------



## xerxes002 (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo Anuee

zu dem was du hier geschrieben und beschrieben hast möchte ich nichts weiter hinzufügen. Ich stimme dir uneingeschränkt zu.
Die hier von dir genannten Punkte und viele andere, haben dazu geführt das mein Lieblingscharakter inzwischen auf Level 70 verstaubt und von mir nur noch selten gespielt wird. Nur ein Neuanfang auf einem anderen Server (wie ich sehe spielst du auch auf Die Aldor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) haben mich überzeugen können doch irgendwie weiterzumachen. In Gruppen bringe ich mich inzwischen nur noch ein, wenn ich die Leute kenne mit denen ich da losziehe. Ansonsten investiere ich inzwischen sehr viel Zeit im RP. Na ja, ich hoffe das du in der nächsten Zeit vielleicht doch wieder etwas Freude an dem Spiel findest.

aufmunternde Grüße Senoa (manchmal auch Riloana)

P.S. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal im Spiel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (26. Februar 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Anuee are you EMO? hört sich nämlich ganz danach an! "Die Menschen sind gemein, die menschen sind böse, keiner mag mich, alle sind so oberflächlich, wo ist der Kerl der mir entlich mal den A***** ausleckt?" Sry aber wenn du mit allen Menschen, (oder zumindestens mit nem Großteil) in WoW Probleme hast dan sollteste dir vielleicht mal an die eigenene Nase fassen und kucken ob nicht du etwas falsch machst.
> 
> In einigen Punkten muss ich dir leider Recht geben aber im Großen und Ganzen ist der Post total Sinnfrei.




omg du regst dich auf was er schreibt?schau ma deinen sinnlosen beitrag an mein gott verstand sieht anderest aus mimimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iffadrim (26. Februar 2009)

Die geschilderten Punkte sind nicht unwahr, und das zieht sicht derzeit fast überall durch die Bahnen.
Ich meine, der Content ist ausgelutscht und ausser dass die Leute irgendwelche Achievments machen und sich im Allgemeinchannel über 
Chinafarmer, Gott und die Welt pikieren sehe ich da im Moment keine Sonne.

Und mit Ulduar geht das Ganze noch ein Stück näher an den Abgrund ran.

Ich kenne mittlweweile nicht wenige, die aus den genannten Gründen WOW den Rücken zugekehrt haben und ich bin mir sicher, dass die Zahl steigen wird.


----------



## Toddi1971 (26. Februar 2009)

Kann den TE nur bestätigen (es geht ums Prinzip und nicht um Wortklauberei)! Leider trifft man diese Verhaltensweisen auch im RL. Die meisten Menschen überschreiten deinen Erkenntnishorizont leider nie. Das hängt auch nicht vom Alter ab.

Wie sagte Einstein so schön. "Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: Das Universum und die Dummheit der Menschen. Aber beim Universum bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher."


----------



## Snabog (26. Februar 2009)

Also ich wundere mich langsam auch über die Entwicklung in der Buffed-Community.
Der Sinn eines Forums ist doch eigentlich ein Meinungsaustausch Gleichgesinnter.

Mittlerweile beschränkt sich das Ganze aber auf "Wo finde ich XY", "Todesritter sind so kacke" und Abstimmungen darüber ob
Dks kacke sind.

Da kommt einmal wieder ein Thread daher der mehr als zwei Gehirnzellen beansprucht und schon geht das Theater los.

Zum Thema: Das ist eine Entwicklung die meiner Meinung nach allgemein zu beobachten ist.
Werte die ich als "Junger Erwachsener" noch in meiner Kindheit vermittelt bekommen habe scheinen auf einmal unwichtig. 

Ein Phänomen das früher als Generationenkonflikt bekannt war betrifft imho jetzt schon Altersgruppen, die sich nur um 10 Jahre unterscheiden.

Für uns ist WoW noch ein Spiel und eine Möglichkeit zur Entspannung.

Aber in Zeiten von unbefriedigenden Arbeiten (z.B. Schichtarbeiten die im Antiken Griechenland als Strafen für Sisyphus geeignet gewesen wären), Arbeitslosichkeit, Armut und Steigender sozialer Distanz und Anonymität bietet WoW die Chance sich zu profilieren und grundlegende Menschliche Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen. Von Hass über Neid, Bestätigung und Anerkennung, Dominanz können alle emotionalen Grundzüge des Charakters ausgelebt werden.

Prestige kann erreicht werden, nicht ohne etwas zu leisten, aber leichter als im RL. 
Und da sehe ich den Knackpunkt: In der heutigen Zeit wird vielen nicht mehr die Chance gegeben etwas zu erreichen. Daher konzentrieren sie sich zb auf WoW und gehen dort umso aggresiver und erfolgsorientierter vor.

Naja soviel zu meiner Sicht der Dinge. An die, die es gelesen haben Danke für eure Zeit.

An all die flamer: ja meine Mutter zieht mich komisch an


----------



## jamirro (26. Februar 2009)

letztens meinte einer nachdem ich meine 2te hero geheilt habe mit meiner hybrid pvp/pve disc skillung ich sei ein schlechter heiler. wisst ihr was? es war mir egal. mir sind auch repkosten egal und wenn ich ne schlechte gruppe erwische na dann......

der te hat recht, vielleicht muss man ein paar jahre älter sein um diese perspektive zu sehen. ich will mich nicht rechtfertigen vor irgend einem wow spieler (das habe ich nicht nötig). in grp wo dps verlangt werden gehe ich auch nicht als "notlösung" zum heilen mit.... da spiel ich lieber ne runde pvp.

ich denk sowiso das viele leute pvp machen genau wegen solchen leuten die der te beschreibt. da laufen sie mit t7.5 durch die welt und wollen nur in grp gehen wo alle t7.5 haben. dann aber jammern das das spiel zu einfach ist ;-)


----------



## Geige (26. Februar 2009)

na toll erster post und gleich n vullquote -.-*

und ja der TE hat recht!
in dem spiel geht es auch zum großen teil um prestige!


----------



## realten (26. Februar 2009)

So etwa bei den ersten zwei bis acht Punkten würd ich schon zustimmen. Die auf ne raidleitung bezogenen finde ich aber etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen.

Andererseits fehlen noch ein paar Punkte. Z.B. der wichtigste:

"Sei ein Mädchen / eine Frau und habe eine niedliche Stimme im TS" - da ist dir das Plätzchen im raid / in der Gruppe 110% sicher - auch wenn du
- als 80er caster mit 35 Trefferwertung herumläufst 
- deine Klasse zwar seit 2 Jahren spielst aber immer noch NULL Plan hast etc.
- etc. diese Liste kann man beliebig fortsetzen

Da geht ALLES, da muss man nie mal püntlich am Versammlungsstein sein, man pflegt sich porten zu lassen...IMMER. Da muss man auch nix farmen oder so, man bekommt Sockelsteine, Tränke, Food usw. geschenkt. Du brauchst auch nicht nur nix lesen über neue Inzen oder Bosse, sondern brauchst auch noch (bis zu 5 mal pro Boss) nichtmal _zuhören_ wenns dann in der Inze erklärt wird. Wenn alle krepieren läuft man auch nicht rein sondern wartet bis man gerezzt wird...IMMER.


----------



## ArcticMonkey (26. Februar 2009)

Gott Anuee du bist weitaus oberflächlichler als die bösen Leute die du hier beschreiben willst. Und das du, mit so einem klischeebeladenen Thread noch von Reife sprichst toppt echt alles.

Erstmal finde ich es doch recht witzig, dass du auf den Post von Nehemiah, der doch recht konstruktiv ist, überhaupt nicht eingehst. Ich bin mal so frei und schreib auch "kurz" was zu deinen tollen Punkten.

1. Ja, dass einem manche Leute alle paar Minuten recount um die Ohren hauen müssen, nur um zu zeigen, dass sie die besten dps'ler sind nervt. Solang Leute andere damit aber nicht belästigen ist es verdammt nochmal ihre Sache, wenn sie ihren Schaden oder ihre Heilung verbessern wollen.

2. Auch meine Gilde ist voll mit diesen gz'lern (zu denen ich mich eigentlich mitzählen kann), die einem bei fast jedem Erfolg diese magischen 2 Buchstaben entgegen schmettern. In meiner Gilde schreibt man übrigen auch Hallo oder alternativ Hi, wenn jemand on kommt. Wir kleinen Ego's.

3. Ich frage mich was ärmer ist, sich mit seinem neuen mount, das einem so gut gefällt, dass man dafür 16k Gold ausgibt,  in eine Hauptstadt zu stellen und zu posen oder sich darüber die ganze Zeit aufzuregen wie arm doch dieser Poser ist. Ich nehme dafür zb das tolle 60er Palamount, das fast jeder Paladin hat. Und ja, falls es deinem Klischeedenken gut tut, das mount ist auch episch.

4. Wenn Leute tatsächlich Sachen verschenken, obwohl es einen schwer fällt, dann könnte man ja glatt auf die Idee kommen, dass derjenige nen guten Willen zeigt.

5. Oh ja mit sowas hab ich generell auch ein Problem. Wenn ich mir allerdings vorstelle, dass während des Raids von 25 Leuten, jeder einzelne seine Meinung zu nem Boss kund tun würde, wird das doch nen recht zeitspieliger Raid.

6. Weißt du, bloß weil man Leute für eine Instanz sucht und meistens auch findet, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es dann auch sofort los geht. Denn nicht selten ist einer der Member wegen des immer so sehr betonten rl's für ein paar Minuten verhindert und so kommt es vor, dass es eben nicht sofort los geht. Wenn jemand also "dann sofort go" schreibt, bedeutet das vllt, dass man direkt loslegen kann, die Leute schon vor der Ini stehen oder sich zumindest direkt auf den Weg machen.

7. Meine Güte nochmal es geht dich nichts, aber auch überhaupt nichts an welchen Titel jemand anderes trägt. Wenn jemand meint, der und der Titel passt perfekt zu seinen Namen, dann ist das seine Sache. Ich mag zb den Titel Champion der Naaru, damit kann man auch unheimlich gut posen, schließlich bedeutet das ja, dass man Kara, Gruul und Magi clear hat.

8. Auch hier gilt dasselbe wie in Punkt 7. Wenn jemand nunmal gern Erfolge sammelt dann ist das ganz einfach seine Sache. Oder schadet derjenige anderen wenn er sein 1000 Fische Erfolg macht?

9. Wenn sich jemand für den Raid vorbereiten will ist das doch Prima. Und was ist bitte so schlimm daran andere zu Loben?

10. Oberflächlicher gehts kaum. Was ist bitte so schlimm daran, dass jemand mit gezogener Waffe durch die Stadt läuft oder diese leuchtet? Ich verstehs echt nicht. Ich hab letztens nen 80er Krieger gesehen, der mit vollem Feldmarschall Set durch Sturmwind gegangen ist. Nein nicht geflitzt wie es jeder andere tut, sondern schön langsam gelaufen. Warum sollte man den Leuten nicht ihr kleines bisschen Rollenspiel erlauben?

11. Auch wenn dieser Punkt wieder absolut Klischeebeladen ist, ist was wahres drann.

12. Auch hier tut jemand der so etwas tut keinem weh. Wenn ihn sowas interessiert soll er halt machen. Solang er nicht versucht es jedem unter die Nase zu reiben.

13. Sich untereinander abzusprechen und auf Items passen die ein anderer mehr braucht und derjenige dann das auch bei einem selbst tut, ist sicher ein Beweis wie sehr unsere Gesellschaft verkommt..

Ich frage mich allen ernstes wo du bitte so viel nachgedacht hast? Deine tolle Phase würde ich glatt als Pupertät bezeichnen. Das tolle an WoW ist, dass man es spielen kann wie man es will. Ob man nun ständig in ein und dieselben Raidinis flitzt, sich in den Arenen die virtuellen Köpfe einschlägt, den massig kleinen Begleitern hinterherjagt, ab und zu mal n wenig farmt oder sich einloggt um mal mit den Onlinebekanntschaften zu quatschen, solang man damit keinem schadet, soll jeder das Spiel spielen wie er es will.


----------



## WOWwarrior (26. Februar 2009)

Also wenn du kein Glück in deinem richtigen Leben hast, Spiel Wow und du hast jez schon eine Anleiitung wie man sich in einem Spiel beliebt macht!
Ich mein was bringt es dir wenn du im Spiel mit einem riesen Mount dastehst oder zig tausende Erfolge hast weil du den ganzen tag vor dem Computer sitzt und in deinem richtigen Leben keinen einzigen Freund hast!
Wenn manche Leute darauf Stolz sind die besten Spieler vom server sein und nur mehr an Wow zu denken. GZ viel Spaß wenn einmal Wow zu ende is endet bei euch auch das Leben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (26. Februar 2009)

@ Anuee... /signed

1000%ig korrekt was du schreibst!!!

Alle die dagegen schreiben, sind für mich stumpfe Ignoranten. sie befinden sich genau auf der Seite, welche du anprangerst.

Das Problem daran: Sie sind in der Mehrheit.

Deshalb finde ich es nur richtig, dass du die RL Situation da mit einbeziehst. 

In WoW, wie auch im RL, denken die Meisten nur an sich und Hilfe ist ein Fremdwort geworden.

Ich wünschte, es gäbe keine Guides zu Bosstaktiken, kein Arsenal und keine Addons.
Damm wäre dieses IMBAgehabe nicht so ausgeprägt und jeder hätte die gleichen Chancen, egal ob grün, blau oder lila equipped.

Versteht mich nicht falsch: WoW ist und bleibt nen Klasse Game, aber die Menschen im Allgemeinen entwickeln sich zurück!

Das man von Usern wie Pwnsman keine intelligenten Kommentere erwarten kann, steht ja quasi schon im Namen.
Schade, dass sich sowas wirklich zu mindestens 90% bestätigt.

Und nun FLAME me!

Ich lache darüber! (wie immer)

Meinungsfreiheit FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rongor


----------



## Locaseraphin (26. Februar 2009)

jo, sehe es Haar genauso wie der TE und einige andere.

Und wer das nicht sieht, aussagen trifft wie, das sei nur ein geringer Teil, sollte mal die coole Sonnenbrille absetzen wenn er abends im dunkeln allein vorm Rechner hockt.

Es ist eine Tatsache, das viele am Arschkriechen sind und keine eigene Meinung mehr haben.
Viele sind unsicher in allem was sie tun, weil sie Angst haben als Noob beschimpft zu werden.

Und all die Punkte die der TE angesprochen hat, sind genau die Punkte die die WoW Community vorgibt.
An den ersten paar Threads echt gut erkennbar, das man sogar in ein Forum geht um andere Nieder zu machen die ne eigene Meinung haben und sie darlegen.
Blind lesen, dann flamen.

Wie ich es hasse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber hey....es gibt bestimmt auf jedem Server eine Gilde die Ihre Prioritäten nicht so gesteckt hat wie der Rest.
=)

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Tiberiah (26. Februar 2009)

mir ist diese komplette oberflächlichkeits-entwicklung auch schon aufgefallen, habe es selbst bei nem freund kennen gelernt. früher war man mal spontan bereit, in irgend eine (mittlerweile) retro instanz zu laufen, nur aus fun, hat sich im ts über gott und die welt unterhalten.... 
heute ist es so, dass besagter freund nur noch für seine raids mats für tränke farmen geht und sich eigentlich nur noch mit seinen stammgruppen abgibt. gildenchat? fehlanzeige. wenn man dann mal fragt, warum er keine lust hat, mal mit nach stratholme zu kommen um evtl das pferd vom baron zu bekommen (somit sollte klar sein, dass ich nicht nicht hdz 4, sondern das alte meine^^), dann kommt ein "ich brauch items, muss im dps besser werden, sonst werd ich ausm raid geschmissen, aber ich will mit meinen chars doch weit kommen!" 
sollte man ihn aber nun doch mal für ne alte ini begeistern, dann wird man sofort angemeckert "mach mal mehr schaden". nun, ich denke, wenn man, so wie ich, sich nie fürs raiden interessiert hat, es auch nie tun wird, dann freut man sich über items aus normalen instanzen und hat stat-entsprechend mehr oder weniger dps. diese an holzpuppen noch zu verbessern oder zu optimieren.... nein. was bringt es mir in einer random gruppe, die evtl eine ini noch nicht kennt, mit meinem magier sofort an erste stelle in der liste springen zu wollen? sehe das (leider als einer der wenigen) so, dass die gruppe im vordergrund steht und der hilft es nicht, wenn ich als bäm-ae vertreter mich durch die halbe instanz bombe (leeeeeeroooooyyyyyyy^^) und der tank die aggro nicht runter bekommt und ich evtl sogar noch nen wipe verursache.... somit ist es mir egal, ob ich nun vor oder hinter der klasse xyz im schaden stehe oder nicht. da ich auch nie wirklich bock drauf habe, mir fläschchen etc herzustellen, gehe ich auch meistens ohne +zauberschaden tränke in ne instanz
mittlerweile sieht man mich auch nicht mehr in instanzen. lese sehr oft im lfg channel, dass noch nen magier gebraucht wird, schreibe den oder die an und das erste was kommt "wieviel dps fährst du?", bei so einer gruppe steige ich gar nicht erst ein. frage mich gerade, warum es _fährst_ heißt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   in einer normalen ini, also non hc, sollte eine dps ansage doch eigentlich sch**ß egal sein oder? 

somit habe ich meinem stamm server den rücken gekehrt, habe auf einem neuen komplett von vorne angefangen, musste aber feststellen, sobald man in eine ini (ich wieder als mage) geht, wird man, weil man ja sagt, man hat auf nem anderen server auch einen, sofort angemacht, wenn man mit lvl 15 nicht vor dem lvl 20 xyz (bitte klasse einfügen) ist. man wüsste doch, wie man mit dieser klasse umgeht.
also wieder komplett nen neuen char angefangen, diesmal meine klappe gehalten wegen x chars mit lvl 70-80 auf dem und dem server.... und siehe da, es klappt, es wird nicht gemeckert, es wird einem geholfen.... naja wenigstens von einigen. 
wirkliche freunde findet man in wow nicht mehr, das merkt man, sobald man die worte dps und raid schreibt/sagt/hört.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gildenmeister_RabenZirkel (26. Februar 2009)

*Gutes Thema... Falsches Forum !*


Ich finde das es hier irgendwie mehr um das Verhalten der meissten Leute geht anstatt um WoW.
Es ist nunmal menschlich Erfolg haben zu wollen, und in WoW lässt sich das leicht umsetzen.
Ob nun jemand in den neusten BMW durch die Stadt fährt, oder ein WoW-Spieler mit einem seltenen Epic-Mount vor der Bank in Dalaran, Shatrath etc. steht, wo Ihn möglischst viele andere Spieler sehen. Einen wirklichen Unterschied gibt es da nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ich auch gar nicht schlimm finde, da man im Normalfall weder den RL-BMW noch das WoW-Mount geschenkt bekommen hat...

Aber warum regst du dich über das Raidverhalten und die Bedeutung wichtiger Items bei deinen Mitspielern auf???    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Wer raidet sollte sich über Bosstaktiken, Starategien etc. informieren
- Ich finde es normal das man den Leuten die Sie brauchen beim Raid, Elixiere, Tränke oder Buffood gibt. Meistens sollte man das sogar schon in  5er Inis so machen, da die ganze Gruppe und somit auch *du* davon profitiert. Oder siehst du es schon als Einschleimen wenn ich mit meinem Hexer den Seelenstein auf die Heilerin anstatt mich wirke und vor einem Bosskampf einen Seelenbrunnen aufstelle? *g*
- Es dreht sich viel um Items, da alle Fähigkeiten deines Chars an Sie gebunden sind.... Warum ist es falsch sich über besonders gute Items zu freuen und das auch zu zeigen?
_Ich könnte noch mit einer ganzen Reihe Argumente kommen die sich auf WoW beziehen. Aber das meiste wurde in diesem Thread schon gesagt_

Schlusswort: Ich finde es schade wenn ich sehe, das die meisten Menschen, Mitläufer ohne eine wirklich eigene Meinung sind. Leider denken diese Leute von sich auch ihre Meinung zu haben, und merken nicht, dass Sie zum grössten Teil durch die Gesellschaft etc. manipuliert wurden...
Allerdings ist dies ein Thema das rein gar nichts mit WoW zu tun hat, sondern mit der Persönlichkeit der Menschen.



> Edit: Als ich heute morgen um 7:00 Uhr anfing meinen Post zu schreiben, gab es die meisten Antworten _noch _ nicht. Da ich durch das morgentliche Pflichtprogramm unterbrochen wurde habe ich ihn sehr spät online gestellt. Es freut mich nun zu sehen das auch hier viele Leute ähnlich denken wie ich.


----------



## Aga7 (26. Februar 2009)

Mal ganz ruhig durchatmen !
Hast ja selbst erkannt, dass es diese Leute auch im RL gibt ! Nur dort können die sich nicht hinter einem Char verstecken!
Es gibt eben viele Leute, die verzweifelt etwas suchen, wo sie leicht glänzen können (vor allem, wenn man damit im RL Probleme hat).
Warum neigen solche Leute immer dazu, allen mitzuteilen, wie toll sie doch sind (ob man es hören will oder nicht)?? Ich würde (fast) allen zutrauen, von selbst herauszufinden, wie gut jemand ist (Spielerisch und charakterlich). Angriff ist eben die beste Verteidigung und eine nette Fassade, hinter der man viel Mist verstecken kann, gehört nunmal dazu !
Die wirklich guten Leute haben so etwas nicht nötig, weil ihre Leistung für sich spricht!

Dies ist aber, wie Du selbst schon sagst, kein WoW-typisches Problem, sondern ein menschliches!
Wie oben bereits erwähnt, verschafft WoW diesen Leuten gegenüber dem RL aber eine gewisse Anonymität, die das beeinträchtigte Selbstwertgefühl leichter verdecken lässt.

Also mein Tipp: Steh drüber, Du wirst es sowieso nicht ändern!!

Einen schönen Gruß


----------



## Melchio (26. Februar 2009)

sehr schöner thread (bis auf die unbedachten Äußerungen einzelner)

@ Rongor: Ich mag verdammen, was du sagst, aber ich werde mein Leben dafür einsetzen, dass du es sagen darfst. (Voltaire)  

Mich erinnert das an ein Erlebnis von vor 2 Tagen. 

Meine Wenigkeit hält Ausschau nach einer Gruppe für eine Ini - schön gefunden - eingeladen worden und ein "hallo an alle"  

Man wird geportet und der erste Satz, der mir von einem Spieler zur Begrüßung gesagt wird ist: "Wie, Du hast dies und jenes nicht und das auch noch nicht erreicht.... naja, wir nehmen dich trotzdem mit..."
"Süß" fand ich dann ca. 30 Minuten später folgenden Satz vom gleichen Spieler: "Macht mal hinne in 20 Minuten kommen meine Eltern nach Hause"

Nun, ich denke, dass das sehr viel von dem Besagten hier wiederspiegelt.

Schade, dass ich nicht mehr Zeit habe aber die Arbeit ruft ^^

lg


----------



## TonicEye (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

zum Teil gebe ich dem TE recht, diese Erfahrungen/Gedanken hatte ich auch schon oft, aber mir persönlich ist es sch... egal, ob ich beliebt bin oder nicht, bevor ich mich und meine Persönlichkeit soweit ändern muß, das ich anderen Gefalle, höre ich doch lieber auf mit diesem netten Spiel, denn das ist es allemal nicht Wert.


----------



## Rongor (26. Februar 2009)

TonicEye schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum Teil gebe ich dem TE recht, diese Erfahrungen/Gedanken hatte ich auch schon oft, aber mir persönlich ist es sch... egal, ob ich beliebt bin oder nicht, bevor ich mich und meine Persönlichkeit soweit ändern muß, das ich anderen Gefalle, höre ich doch lieber auf mit diesem netten Spiel, denn das ist es allemal nicht Wert.



/agree

Ich bin ich und nicht der, den andere haben wollen!


----------



## Bhaalbrut (26. Februar 2009)

Mir geht es ähnlich. Ich war früher Eule und mir gingen diese Fragen nach DPS auch völlig auf den Geist. Vor allem wenn die Heiler es nicht auf die Reihe bekamen ordentlichen Heal zu bringen. Ich hatte dann meist angefangen mitzuheilen und habe weniger Schaden gemacht. Ergebnis: Ich wurde vor Ende der Instanz gekickt weil ich zu 100-200 DPS "zu wenig" gebracht habe, oder wir kamen an eine Ecke wo der Heal am ende gar nicht mehr ausreichte. Wipe - Healer verlässt Gruppe - ID bleibt ungecleart weil man keinen neuen Healer gefunden hat. (Jetzt werde ich vermutlich wieder von einigen Forenmitgliedern geflamt weil ich mich um das wohl der gruppe kümmere und es gewagt habe mitzuheilen.) Ich hab dann am Ende selber auf Heilung umgeskillt um beide "Probleme" zu beenden. Ich bin nicht mehr geflamt worden weil ich keinen schaden mache und der Heiler leavt nach dem ersten Wipe nicht mehr die gruppe...

Ich mache es mir allgemein leicht. Ich habe 2 80er, einen Heiler und einen Tank. (Witzig find ich ja die Leute, die einen Druiden Tank geskillten fragen ob er Crit Immun ist. Der hats ja nun am einfachsten Crit Immun über Talentbaum...)

Ich bin auch froh einen Stammraid gefunden zu haben bei dem DPS völlig egal ist. Zu diesem Raid bin ich von einem bekannten als Eule eingeladen worden, weil er noch nicht mitbekam das ich umgeskillt habe. Als ich sagte das ich inzwischen zu Heilung waren die Leute natürlich hoch erfreut. Aber wir haben auch schon mit grün equipten Leuten die 1Std vor dem Raid 80 geworden sind Kel'Thuzad gekillt. Also möglich ist alles, die Leute müssen nur Disziplin und Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben.

Da es aber ohne Random 5er Gruppen manchmal nicht geht und ich mich regelmäßig über diese Leute ärgere, suche ich derzeit ein neues Spiel. WoW an sich macht mir zwar noch Spaß, die Zustände sind inzwischen aber beinahe unerträglich. Es wird Zeit das Stargate Worlds erscheint.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohana (26. Februar 2009)

1. Dass der DPS stimmt ist wichtig für den Erfolg eines Raids.(Weisste...enragetimer und so...-.-)

2. Ich poste hin und wieder auch gz in Chat wenns schwere Archievments waren und farme hin und wieder auch jedem das Seine

3. Ich will nicht unterstellen, dass manche leute das tun jedoch steh ich hin und wieder auch afk in einer Stadt auf meinem Mount, oder ich lese einfach den Chat und warum muss er deiner Meinung nach die "besten" Sachen anlegen? rennst du nicht mit deinem für deine Skillung besten Sachen die du besitzt rum?(Aha!Ein Ninjalooter zieht sich schlechtere Sachen an um besseres Equip abzustauben..^^)

4. Und wenn jemand einfach sozial ist?Es kann ja unter Umständen vorkommen, dass jemand wirklich so ist

5. Man merkt, dass du nicht raidest...Es gibt Taktiken, die ein Raidleiter beachten soll, diese werden erklärt (jedenfalls eine) Diese Taktik ist meistens bewehrt und funktioniert, da ist es sch.'*+ egal ob es 100 andere Taktiken gibt, diese eine wird gemacht und fertig... Ich sehs schon vor mir vor jedem boss 1h Pause weil sich 25 Leute nicht auf eine Taktik einiegen können

6. Die glauben eher, der will sich nur wichtig machen aber ganz bestreiten will ich den Punkt nicht

7. Bist du etwa neidisch auf die Leute die Titel haben? omfg ganz ehrlich der Punkt ist doch sowas von schlecht... Lass den Leuten doch deren Titel das ist wie mit den Archievments jedem das Seine halt.

8. Es gibt Archievments die wirklich Arbeit bedeutet haben und auch viel Mühe aber wie bei den titeln wissen wir ja schon, dass du einfach neidisch auf die Leute bist.

9. Und da wären wir wieder bei dem Thema raids..man du springst aber auch öffter als ein Känguru...naja wir haben ja bereits festgestellt, dass du nicht wirklich Ahnung von raiden hast somit erklärt sich dies.Taktiken die funktionieren zu benutzen ist nicht schlimm, es gibt viele Raids bei denen sich deren Raidleiter mit Videos & Guides vorbereiten was im übrigen auch die Raidmitglieder tun sollten und sich nicht einfach mal eben in den raid mit reinsetzen und darauf warten, dass jemand erklärt...(Und wenn die Leute gut waren klar lobe ich sie als Raidleiter)

10. ui....wenn ich grad ein Eichhörnchen o.ä. gekillt habe sind die Waffen draussen oder wenn ich grad einem Freund bzw. Gildie einen Renderbug zeige

11. Zum Glück hast du nicht behauptet, dass du Raidleiter bist

12. Wenn man im High Content mitraidet sollte man seine Konkurenz kennen(gut...gibt auch Fanboys & Girls aber das gibts überall)

13. Loot abzusprechen ist auch eine gaaanz schlechte Idee, es ist viel besser dass alle die das tragen können auf etwas bedarf würfeln wenn es droppt auch wenn einer danach nichts mehr aus einer Instanz mitnehmen muss weil er es schon besitzt

Reines mimimimi....Es tut mir ehrlich leid für dich wenn du auf teilweise grundlegende Dinge nicht klar kommst vielleicht solltest du überlegen ob dies wirklich das richtige Spiel für dich ist.
Mir fällt sowieso nicht ein warum du das Spiel spielst da du weder raidest, noch instanzen gehst noch Archievments sammelst...mir fällt nicht ein was noch wirklich groß übrig bleibt ausser immer und immer wieder Twinks hochzuspielen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Freund verloren weil er sich so entwickelt hat...hmm vll. solltest du deinem "Ex" Freund gratulieren weil er nun raiden kann und wirklich das Spiel in allen seiner Facetten kennt und erlebt.


----------



## Neduras79 (26. Februar 2009)

gultis schrieb:


> ja und der beste beweis dafür das der Te recht hat wird das nun folgende geflame sein.... ist schon traurig vieleicht soltest du dir spiele mit ner kleineren com anschaun, herr der ringe oder warhammer , da kann man sichs schnell verscherzen mit andern da muss man noch rücksicht nehmen.






Satus schrieb:


> Lieber TE, Dein Beitrag hält der WoW Com wunderschön den Spiegel vors Gesicht. Aus diesem Grund bekommst Du hier auch viele Flames ab. Wer schaut schon gerne in den Spiegel und muss kotzen?
> 
> Fairer Weise muss ich anmerken, viele dieser Phenomäne findet man bei anderen MMOs auch. Da dort die Spielerzahlen die Mio.-grenze nicht annähernd übersteigen, allerdings nicht so häufig. Aus diesem Grunde bin ich auch erleichtert, dass mir WoW nie Spaß bereitet hat. Ich fühle mich in kleineren Communitys einfach deutlich wohler.



Ich geb dem TE auch Recht.
Zwar nicht uneingeschränkt aber es spiegelt schon die Entwicklung wieder. 
Ich würde heute sicher nicht mehr in WOW einsteigen, hatte damals zu Releasezeiten aber das Glück nette Leute kennenzulernen die ich immer noch regelmässig im RL besuche.
Leider wurde in WOW irgendwann der Leistungsdruck zu groß und ich hab mich (zum Glück) für andere Aktivitäten und Spiele entschieden.

Denke man merkt schon das sehr viele Leute in WOW den Leistungsdrück und Erfolg suchen. In WOW ist es leider fast soweit das es keine Individualisierung der einzelnen Klassen mehr gibt, weil alle nur noch von 1vs1 Balance reden und sich drüber aufregen das ihre Klassen nicht den besten DPS Output hat oder zu wenig CC Möglichkeiten usw... Blizzard hat reagiet und Allen Alles gegebene...
Eine Individualisierung bleibt das zwangsläufig nur noch über Items und somit steigt der Druck auch wieder!

Ich würde dem TE raten nicht alles so ernt zu sehen oder eben zu Spielen zuwechseln wo dieser Erfolgsdruck nicht so hoch ist, weil da die Com auch meist etwas Älter ist.
Hab mit HDRO super Erfahrungen gemacht. Hat die Netteste Com und kannst alles auch als Casualgamer erreichen.
Ich selber hänge grad in WAR rum und habe sehr viel Spaß weil es kein Problem ist mal paar Tage nicht on zu sein und alle Spieler so viele items bekommen das es egal ist wie viel/wenig man spielt! Die Gruppe zählt und nicht der Einzelne...

Alles in allem.... sei hart und mach deinen Stiefel, weil ändern kannst du es eh nicht!

Mfg Neduras

Tante Edit:
Angefangen hat das alles mit den "Penismeter" Addons, mitte BWL (oder so)...bis dahin war es die schönste Zeit in WOW.
Zum Glück juckt sowas in HDRO und WAR keinen!


----------



## Alien123 (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> Üblicher Whinthread von jemanden, der beobachtet das viele Menschen falsch sind, und sein guter freund sich verändert hat...der zwar Lust auf das Spiel hat , aber mit den Menschen nicht klarkommt. Und im anderen Spielen ist es auch so....es geht mir um die entwicklung der Menschheit , was ein wichtiges Thema ist...



Aha, jeder Mensch ist individuell und hat seine eigene Meinung. Zwar traut sich nicht jeder diese zu sagen, trotzdem finde ich es mindestens genauso schlimm sie nicht zu vertreten, als Leute die denken ihre sei die beste. So wie bei dir.

Es wäre zwar schön wenn jeder so sozial sein würde, nur wird das nie passieren da der Mensch von Natur aus auf seine eigenen Vorteile aus ist. Ausserdem, was ein Quatsch, es geht dir um die Entwicklung der Menschheit?! Die Menschheit hat sich in meinen Augen im grossen und ganzen nicht wirklich verändert. Parallelen kann man bezüglich früher und heute immer wieder finden.

Ausserdem wurde das Thema schon breiter als ein Hektar Kuhscheisse getreten: Die Anonymität des Internets scheint manchen Leuten Flügel zu verleihen. Die würden dir im Leben (oder in ganz seltenen Fällen) so nicht begegnen. Also Vergleiche das Verhalten in WoW nicht mit dem im realen Leben.


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (26. Februar 2009)

Also ich musste lachen, da ich sehr viel davon auch schon beobachten konnte.


----------



## Silvaran (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> So, wenn Du diese 13 Punkte umsetzen tust, wirste ein Star auf dein server.Die Mehrheit ist so Drauf..passe Dich an, wenn du Items willst.
> 
> suchste Tiefgründige und reife Verbindungen bist Du da falsch, aber diese Leute sind eh inner Minderheit.
> Es sei den Du redest den unauffällig auch nach der Nase...
> ...






Guten Morgen, 

Du sprichst mir total aus dem Herzen....genau das hab ich auch bei einer Freundin erlebt....und das frustet mich total. Mittlerweile ist unsere Freundschaft unter anderem auch daran zerbrochen, sie wurde total Erfolgs- und Itemgeil ...und ich fast davon überzeugt bin, daß sie für einen Erfolg ihre Seele verkaufen würde....

Früher war sie offenherzig, lieb und freundlich, nun macht sie Leute mit einer Hochmut und Arroganz an, die ihrer Meinung nach schlechter spielen und hält sich für Gottes Geschenk an WOW...
Habe mal erlebt, wie sie Leute aus der alten Gilde geekelt hat, weil sie der Meiniung war, daß das Noobs waren...ihrer Meinung nach...tja...da spricht man letztendlich wohl sich selbst...

Man -das hier ist ein Spiel...und die Erfolge, Raids und all das Glitzerwerk, das man hier sammelt, nützen einem im RL NIX...

Somit....ich kann Dich sowas von verstehen...


----------



## geVayn (26. Februar 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> Alle die dagegen schreiben, sind für mich stumpfe Ignoranten.
> 
> Meinungsfreiheit FTW
> 
> ...



Du verstehst unter Meinungsfreiheit, dass alle deiner Meinung sind oder aber Ignoranten? (an dieser Stelle fällt es mir sehr schwer nicht noch mehr Fragezeichen zu setzen)

Ich persönlich finde die Antwort von ArcticMonkey ziemlich gelungen und näher an meinen Wahrnehmungen der WoW-Community als die Aussagen des TE. 

P.S. Meine Waffe leuchtet wenn ich durch die Hauptstädte laufe. Oder soll ich die Möglichkeit der Waffenverzauberung nicht wahrnehmen, weil sich Spieler dadurch belästigt fühlen könnten?


----------



## tanzschluepfer (26. Februar 2009)

/sign


Genau so ist es ich find den Beitrag gut du hast absolut recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (26. Februar 2009)

geVayn schrieb:


> Du verstehst unter Meinungsfreiheit, dass alle deiner Meinung sind oder aber Ignoranten? (an dieser Stelle fällt es mir sehr schwer nicht noch mehr Fragezeichen zu setzen)



Ignoranten sind Menschen, die nichtmal VERSUCHEN eine andere Sicht der Dinge zu beleuchten/verstehen!


----------



## Snabog (26. Februar 2009)

Hmm wieder viele wahre Worte gefallen.

Das Ganze ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem und betrifft nicht nur WoW.

Ich gehör zu einen derer, die damals vor Urzeiten Magic: The Gathering gespielt haben.
Auch dort war das Selbe zu beobachten. Während ich mein Jausengeld von einer Woche zusammengespart habe, hab ich auf Menschen getroffen, die Ganze Gehälter auf den Kopf gehauen haben.
Das agressiver Konkurrenzverhalten wurde mir zu viel und ich hab aufgehört.

Ähnliches überlege ich mir jetzt bei WoW, aber muss ich an meiner sozialen Kompetenz zweifeln wenn ich mich unter vermeintlich gleichgesinnten unwohl und unter Druck gesetzt fühle?

Ich habe sowohl einen Heiler als auch einen Krieger(Fury) und nicht mal ansatzweise Interesse Instanzen zu gehen. Statt sinvollem CC und fokussiertem Schaden und antanken lassen gibts nur mehr AE und noch mehr AE. Addons wie Omen und KTM sind unnütz, weil wenn ein DD aggro bekommt is der Tank ein Kacknoob und wenn ein DD danach stirbt wird fix mal die Mutter des Heilers geflamed.
Alle DDs sind nur am Jagen nach dem Längsten im Recount und bevor ein Mage ein wenig Mana für ein Scheep verschwendet is das Equip des Tanks zu schlecht für die Ini.
Wo bleibt da der Spaß?


----------



## Alien123 (26. Februar 2009)

Was ich noch hinzufügen wollte:
Ich finde es immerwieder erstaunlich, wie manche meinen den Menschen ergründen zu können und das grössetnteils anhand von Vorurteilen.


----------



## Neduras79 (26. Februar 2009)

gultis schrieb:


> ja und der beste beweis dafür das der Te recht hat wird das nun folgende geflame sein.... ist schon traurig vieleicht soltest du dir spiele mit ner kleineren com anschaun, herr der ringe oder warhammer , da kann man sichs schnell verscherzen mit andern da muss man noch rücksicht nehmen.






Satus schrieb:


> Lieber TE, Dein Beitrag hält der WoW Com wunderschön den Spiegel vors Gesicht. Aus diesem Grund bekommst Du hier auch viele Flames ab. Wer schaut schon gerne in den Spiegel und muss kotzen?
> 
> Fairer Weise muss ich anmerken, viele dieser Phenomäne findet man bei anderen MMOs auch. Da dort die Spielerzahlen die Mio.-grenze nicht annähernd übersteigen, allerdings nicht so häufig. Aus diesem Grunde bin ich auch erleichtert, dass mir WoW nie Spaß bereitet hat. Ich fühle mich in kleineren Communitys einfach deutlich wohler.



Ich geb dem TE auch Recht.
Zwar nicht uneingeschränkt aber es spiegelt schon die Entwicklung wieder. 
Ich würde heute sicher nicht mehr in WOW einsteigen, hatte damals zu Releasezeiten aber das Glück nette Leute kennenzulernen die ich immer noch regelmässig im RL besuche.
Leider wurde in WOW irgendwann der Leistungsdruck zu groß und ich hab mich (zum Glück) für andere Aktivitäten und Spiele entschieden.

Denke man merkt schon das sehr viele Leute in WOW den Leistungsdrück und Erfolg suchen. In WOW ist es leider fast soweit das es keine Individualisierung der einzelnen Klassen mehr gibt, weil alle nur noch von 1vs1 Balance reden und sich drüber aufregen das ihre Klassen nicht den besten DPS Output hat oder zu wenig CC Möglichkeiten usw... Blizzard hat reagiet und Allen Alles gegebene...
Eine Individualisierung bleibt das zwangsläufig nur noch über Items und somit steigt der Druck auch wieder!

Ich würde dem TE raten nicht alles so ernt zu sehen oder eben zu Spielen zuwechseln wo dieser Erfolgsdruck nicht so hoch ist, weil da die Com auch meist etwas Älter ist.
Hab mit HDRO super Erfahrungen gemacht. Hat die Netteste Com und kannst alles auch als Casualgamer erreichen.
Ich selber hänge grad in WAR rum und habe sehr viel Spaß weil es kein Problem ist mal paar Tage nicht on zu sein und alle Spieler so viele items bekommen das es egal ist wie viel/wenig man spielt! Die Gruppe zählt und nicht der Einzelne...

Alles in allem.... sei hart und mach deinen Stiefel, weil ändern kannst du es eh nicht!

Mfg Neduras

Tante Edit:
Angefangen hat das alles mit den "Penismeter" Addons, mitte BWL (oder so)...bis dahin war es die schönste Zeit in WOW.
Zum Glück juckt sowas in HDRO und WAR keinen!


----------



## Tomratz (26. Februar 2009)

Dryadris schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist das kein Whinethread so wie @Agrimor es hinstellen will, sondern meiner Ansicht nach, eine sehr gute Momentaufnahme eins ganz normalen WOW Tages.....



Habe extra das Fullqoute vermieden, sehe aber in dem Post fast 100% von dem bestätigt was ich mir ab und zu auch mal denke.

Glücklicherweise kann man aber auch hier sagen es gibt nicht nur schwarz und weiss, sondern eben noch jede Menge grau.
Damit meine ich, ja, es gibt die vom TE beschriebenen (und imho teilweise auch schön karikierten) Typen, aber nicht jeder
ist so, was ein Glück.

Ohne mich jetzt selbst bauchpinseln zu wollen kann ich sagen, dass ich eher zu den "grauen" gehöre.
Ja, ich versuche natürlich, meine Beliebtheit zu steigern, tue das aber nicht indem ich schleime, sondern indem ich zum einen
bemüht bin meinen Char bestmöglich zu spielen. Dazu gehört natürlich auch, dass ich versuche mein Equip zu verbessern, 
die richtigen Verzauberungen zu nutzen, zu sockeln und immer genug Bufffood, Flasks, Elixiere dabei zu haben.
Aber: ich erfreche mich auch, meine Meinung kundzutun, Verbesserungsvorschläge zu machen, falsche Dinge zu kritisieren.
Wer damit nicht umgehen kann, kann mich gerne auf die Ignoliste setzen, damit kann ich leben, bin schliesslich ein erwachsener
und selbstbewusster Mensch.
Glücklicherweise bin ich in einer Gilde, in der der einzelne mit seiner Meinung noch gefragt ist, wo man sich gegenseitig hilft und
nicht nach Equip und Erfolgen beurteilt.
Ja, auch wir nutzen die beiden Buchstaben g und z bei jedem noch so kleinen Puperfolg, bei uns wird das aber eher ironisch ge-
sehen, besonders wenn es sich um so Erfolge wie "fange 1.500 Fische" oder "Wie tief kann man fallen" handelt.



bluuuub schrieb:


> Die WoW Community ist a) einfach zu Jung und b) zu Schlecht geworden darüber gescheit diskutieren zu können.
> 
> 
> 
> da geb ich dir recht und so unrecht hat sie garnicht es geht doch schon los das ich mich in einer gilde bewerben muss wie im berufsleben also ich finde das thema nicht verkehrt das es mal angesprochen wird



Das mit dem bewerben hab ich bisher ein einziges Mal gemacht, bin aber dann doch nicht zu dieser Gilde gegangen.
Da hört man fast zwei Wochen lang nichts von diesem eingebildeten Haufen, aber kaum schreibt man in deren Bewerbungs-
forum dass sich die Bewerbung erledigt hat, wird man Abends ingame angeflüstert warum man denn die Bewerbung zurück-
gezogen hat, es war doch schon ein Beschluss da dass man aufgenommen wird, war nur vergessen worden mir das mit-
zuteilen. Hallo, gehts noch? Bei so einem "Sauhaufen" will ich gar nicht anfangen.
Na ja, da auf unserem Server nach wie vor Heilermangel besteht, kann ich mir die Arroganz leisten, mich nicht zu bewerben,
wenn mich jemand haben will soll er gefälligst den ersten Schritt machen, ausserdem gefällt es mir bei meinen Gildies.

BTT: Es wird immer Leute geben, die sich genau so verhalten wie der TE es aufgeführt hat, aber ich bin überzeugt, dass man
auf jedem Server auch "normale, vernünftige" Leute findet, die einen Spieler eben nach seinen Fähigkeiten (damit meine
ich nicht wieviel Dps jemand rausballert sondern ob er der Gruppe/dem Raid nützlich ist) beurteilen.


----------



## Sethna (26. Februar 2009)

Also:
Wenn ihr nicht beliebt sein wollt, dann öffnet so einen thread, schreibt zusätzlich pw und accname rein, damit die andren das löschen eurer charaktere für euch übernehmen können. Wenn ihr nämlich noch so schlau wart euch mit demselben charakternamen wie in wow hier anzumelden und sowas zu posten dann gute nacht.

gute nacht.


----------



## Maradil (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> Üblicher Whinthread von jemanden, der beobachtet das viele Menschen falsch sind, und sein guter freund sich verändert hat...der zwar Lust auf das Spiel hat , aber mit den Menschen nicht klarkommt. Und im anderen Spielen ist es auch so....es geht mir um die entwicklung der Menschheit , was ein wichtiges Thema ist...es ist überall so, ob in wow/Hdro oder im Rl, das ist beängstigend..fühlst Du Dich wohl bei sowas?



Ähm, nur rein spekulativ..... Student ? Wenn ja, sicher Psychologie oder Pädagogik....
Mach WoW nich dafür verantwortlich wenns sich deine Freunde verändern O_o ich denke mal, wird wohl jeder reif genug sein, wenn nicht, liegt der Grund sicherlich nicht bei WoW, sondern bei einem schwachen Charakter.


----------



## Snörtsch (26. Februar 2009)

Der thread filtert ganz deutlich die Leute die ihr Umwelt wahrnehmen und hinterfragen und sich weiter Entwickeln, von denen die das Thema nicht verstehen die leider nie gelernt haben zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, offen für jedem Meinung zu sein und sie annähernd versuchen objektiv zusehen, die Ingameerfolg mit Erfolg im echten Leben gleichsetzten, die nur den Startpost lesen und dann ihre Meinung schreiben usw. usw.  Ich würde gerne noch etwas gegen einige Außerungen sagen aber Leute die würden mich eh nicht verstehen, weil sie Anuee nicht verstehen. Ich bin froh das es immer noch Leute gibt die vieles hinterfragen und Dinge aus andern/unterschiedlichen Perspektiven sehen.

Was aber noch keiner erwähnt hat ist das Problem am Spiel selbst liegt. Das Spiel ist zwar für das Gruppenspiel ausgelegt aber im Endefekt haben die Spieler die prioritäten anders verlagert. Das was ich an WoW, was warscheinlich auch bei anderen MMORPG's der fall sein wird, sehr kritisiere ist folgendes:
Zu einem sind da die Reperaturkosten, die Kosten für das Epic-Fliegen, die geringe Anzahl von drops bei einem Boss, bei 5/10 Mann Instanzen. Das man mindestens 2 Mann zum Porten braucht, das die Mat-Kosten der Berufe so hoch sind. Die CD's bei Instanzen usw. da gibs noch viel mehr, was mir aber gerade nicht Bewusst ist. Ich muss anmerken, das ich weis was ich hier Aufliste, Ich weis das vieles nur dazu dient das es den Spielern nicht langweilig wirt bzw. das sie mehr Zeit in WoW verbringen oder bessergesagt sie motiviert weiter zuspielen und "STOLZ" darauf zu sein dieses und jenes erungen zuhaben. Ich denke das alles unterdrückt die Gemeinschaft und schaft Probleme. Ich will noch so viel sagen aber ich warte erst mal auf die nächsten Beiträge.


----------



## Asatori (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee, ich kann (leider) gut nachvollziehen was du beschreibst.. Bei einem RL-Freund von mir ist es ähnlich passiert...

Und Leute wie du sie mit deinen 13 Punkten beschreibst sind mir früher auch oft untergekommen.. Für mich war dies dann einer der entscheidenden Gründe, mit WoW aufzuhören.
Nun bei Warhammer fühle ich mich rein von der Community her deutlich wohler (An alle: Nein, ich will damit keine WoW vs. WAR Diskussion auslösen)


----------



## Blackmarco (26. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich mach immer genau das Gegenteil und bin trozdem Glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tallys (26. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*popcorn raushol*


----------



## Maradil (26. Februar 2009)

Wiedereinmal wird aufgezeigt, das eine Minderheit, die durch ihr Verhalten hervorsticht, gleich auf die Gesamte Umwelt ausgeweitet wird. Mögen es 10, 15 % sein, die so sind wie Anuee beschrieben hat. Na und ? So Leute gibt es eben, hier und im RL. So ist das Leben, jeder geht seinen Weg wie er es für richtig hält, und wenn derjenige meint, er müsse in WoW phät Erfolg haben, wayne ???

Und warum kritisierst du bitte, Repkosten, Materialkosten, 2 Mann zum porten, zu wenige Drops... ?? Willst wohl auch am Liebsten alles in Arsch geblasen bekommen oder ? Und wieso sollte das die Gemeinschaft unterdrücken, meine Güte, das isn Spiel :-D klar ist es Sinn und Zweck, das Blizzard daran verdient, ist doch nichts falsches dran, außerdem wird keiner gezwungen zu spielen. Wem das nicht passt, der sollte wirklich mal nachdenken, ob er hier richtig ist, oder lieber Halma mit seinem besten Freund spielt. Lasst die Leute doch das  Spiel so spielen, wie Sie es für richtig halten.


----------



## syntax error (26. Februar 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> @ Anuee... /signed
> 
> 1000%ig korrekt was du schreibst!!!
> 
> Alle die dagegen schreiben, sind für mich stumpfe Ignoranten.



Glückwunsch - mit dieser oberflächlichen Pauschalaussage hast du dich selbst für eine Diskussion disqualifiziert.

@Thema:

Das was hier so dramatisch dargestellt wird, sind Einzelfälle, die aber unangenehm herrvorstechen.
Nur weil ein Spieler nach DPS frägt, bzw. diese für die Gruppe die *ER *zusammenstellt erwartet ist er gleich ein schlechter Mensch und der Abschaum der WoW Gesellschaft?

Nur weil ein Spieler gerne Achivements sammelt ist er ein Poser der jeden der ihm über den Weg läuft genaustens darüber Informiert?

Also bitte! Schonmal dran gedacht, daß diese Spieler einfach nur für sich Spaß haben wollen?

Ganz davon abgesehen sollte man sich einfach mal überlegen ob man in einem Erfolgsorientierten Rollenspiel richtig ist, wenn man sich an all den Aspekten stört.

Gruß,
SE


----------



## Borberat (26. Februar 2009)

lieber TE!!!

Du hast Recht ;o) Aber das Problem ist dabei weniger WoW oder das ganze zeug, mehr die allgemeine Dekadenz
und der völlige Verfall jeglicher Moral. Sicher kann es bei nem Spiel schade sein einen Freund zu verlieren aber 
siehs so, dein Freund hat sich menschlich weiterentwickelt (ob das gut ist lassen wir mal dahingestellt)
und die Richtung war einfach nicht die selbe wie deine.

Das hier kaum jemand deinen beitrag bejubelt war ja abzusehen, und der deppen PwnsMan hat das Thema nichtmal gerafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagen wir es so, wenn wir im RL uns in der wirtschaftskrise an Arschlöcher wie Ackermann wenden um uns "helfen" zu lassen ist was falsch gelaufen, wenn junge Kiddies als vorbilder Sido, Dieter Bohlen und andere Heilige der Minderbemittelten als ihre Idole ansehen
und es "modern" ist seine Kinder vor den PC anstatt vor den TV zu verbannen um sich bloß nicht wirklich mit denen auseinandersetzten zu müssen,
sexuelle AUfklärung von Redtube und Youporn ubernommen wird.... 

Biologisch betrachtet sind wir kurz vor einem Selektionsprozess, der Gesellschaftliche Verfall ausgelöst durch technischen Fortschritt der unsere geistige Entwicklung schon lange überholt hat wird früher oder später zu einem Zusammenbruch des aktuellen Systems führen und wie schon 1000 Mal in der Geschichte fangen wir dann an alles wieder neu aufzubauen, es läuft ein paar Jahre und sobald wir wieder keine "Bestimmung" mehr haben beginnen wir wieder mit dem Verfall....

Was ich sagen möchte, ja es ist schade und schaurig und erschreckend was passiert aber keine Panik, das geht nicht endlos so weiter =)


----------



## Maradil (26. Februar 2009)

syntax schrieb:


> Ganz davon abgesehen sollte man sich einfach mal überlegen ob man in einem *Erfolgsorientierten Rollenspiel *richtig ist, wenn man sich an all den Aspekten stört.



Danke, so ein Wort habe Ich gesucht ^^
Hast recht, wenn man sich über die grundlegenden Elemente eines Spiels aufregt, oder damit nicht zurecht kommt, sollte man es lieber lassen.


----------



## Dufurius (26. Februar 2009)

wow. Ich bin beindruckt, dass es so viele Menschen gibt die etwas freiwillig machen obwohl es sie so ankotzt. Naja. Mhm  also ich aute mich jetzt einfach mal und sage: Ja ich geh nur mit der Gilde wo hin. Ja ich steh ziemlich viel in den Hautstädten rum, ja ich kucke auf recount und auf wws, ja ich verschenke im Raid Buffod, Flasks und Tränke, ja ich halte im Raid meine Klappe und gebe nicht meinen Senf dazu, ja ich helfe auch nicht jedem der mich anschreibt "Gib mir 5g", Zieh mich durch DM" und verdammt nochma ja meine Lieblingsfarbe ist Lila 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  

Gründe: Ich gehe nur mit der Gilde wohin weil ich mir den Streß mit irgendwelchen rnd Gruppen nicht antun will (wieso auch). Ich geh Farmen port mich dan nach IF setz das Zeug ins AH stell mich (mit meinem full epic Equip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auf die Brücke zum Posen und geh dan afk Essen und Fernseh kucken oder was auch immer. Ich kucke im Raid auf Recount und nachm Raid auf Wws um meine eigenen Leistungen zu verbessern. Ich verschenke im Raid Buffod, Flasks und Tränke weil ich will dass was weiter geht. Ich halte im Raid meine Klappe weil der Raidleiter das Sagen hat und für Diskusionen noch genug Zeit nach dem Raid ist (der RL sollte natürlich wissen was er tut). Und ne ich helfe nicht jedem der mich einfach mal so anschreibt, wurde ja mir auch nicht. Und ja klar is meine Lieblingsfarbe Lila deswegen Spiele ich ja weil ich was mit meinem Char erreichen will. 

Resultat: Ich bin in einer der Besten Gilden meines Servers hab den stamm Raidplatz, komm super mit meinen Gildenkollegen aus, hab erfolg im Raid, muss mich beim Spielen nicht Stressen und nicht ärgern (spiel ja sicher nicht dafür dass ich mich nach der Arbeit auch noch aufregen muss) und führe nebenbei noch ein sehr ausgehdentes und belebtes RL.

Ich weis ich weis. Ihr wedet mich jetzt als rl losen nerd flamen aber dazu kann ich nur sagen, man kann auch Erfolg in WoW haben ohne jeden Tag mindestens 4Stunden vorm PC zu hocken. 

Und was soll ich sagen. Nö ich rege mich überhaupt nicht über den Post auf (ist mir meine Energie auch viel zu schade für) allerdings mache ich mir Gedanken, (ja ich mache mir Gedanken man wills kaum glauben) und mache mir so Bilder und Meinungen zu den Leuten die hier so schreiben (garantiert keine Vorurteile einfach Meinungen). Und was soll ich sagen ich bekomm irgendwie bei ziemlich vielen, die hier den post /sign'n dass sie selber Gamer sind die keinen Fuß mehr vor die Tür setzen und selber 24/7 WoW zocken aber irgendwie zu nix kommen. Arena Wertung unter 2000, nich mal full epic equipt, Verzauberungen kann man sich sowieso nicht leisten weil Farmen ist ja langweilig. Ja was macht man? Man bewirbt sich beim sämtlichen pro Gilden auf dem Server und denkt: "Ich bin so imba ai, immerhin investiere ich hier so viel Zeit rein irgend eine der Gilden wird mich schon nehmen." Tzja das ende vom Lied ist man wird von gar keiner genommen. Mhm schon frustrierend sowas oder?? Was kommt als Reaktion auf den Frust: Man flamed einfach die Leute als Asoziale Volk die nicht mal die hälfte an Zeit und Energie in das Game investieren, es nicht als Lebensinhalt sehen und trotzdem den Erfolg haben. Tzja klingt hart aber so siehts aus.  
Und bitte berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege aber die Meinung hab ich mir eben so gebildet wo ich die Posts durchgelesen habe. 

Naja und was den sozialen Verfall der Menschheit angeht. Nun gut dass es mit dem sozialen Verhalten der Menschen den "Bach runter geht" da geb ich eucht vollkommen recht. Allerdings glaube ich nicht dass WoW ein Grund dafür ist. Die Günde liegen meiner Meinung nach wo ganz wo ander, nur in WoW spiegeln sich die Auswirkungen sehr stark wieder. Und dass der IQ vieler WoW spieler (und das ist jetzt ganz unabhängig vom Alter) kleiner ist als ihre eigene Schuhgröße ist ebenfalls traurig aber wahr. Aber wie bei allen dingen im Leben sollte man nicht immer nur die schlechten und negativen Dinge, sondern auch mal die schönen und erfreulichen sehen. 

So und jetzt freue ich mich auf Kritik, Flames und verbesserungen:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne. 

Euer Dufi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niko78 (26. Februar 2009)

Das ganze Thema kann man in einem Satz sagen: nach oben buckeln und nach unten treten und A....k....... hat es schon immer gegeben. ^^
Wenn man dadurch richtige Freunde verliert hat man es nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Borberat (26. Februar 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Naja und was den sozialen Verfall der Menschheit angeht. Nun gut dass es mit dem sozialen Verhalten der Menschen den "Bach runter geht" da geb ich eucht vollkommen recht. Allerdings glaube ich nicht dass WoW ein Grund dafür ist. Die Günde liegen meiner Meinung nach wo ganz wo ander, nur in WoW spiegeln sich die Auswirkungen sehr stark wieder. Und dass der IQ vieler WoW spieler (und das ist jetzt ganz unabhängig vom Alter) kleiner ist als ihre eigene Schuhgröße ist ebenfalls traurig aber wahr. Aber wie bei allen dingen im Leben sollte man nicht immer nur die schlechten und negativen Dinge, sondern auch mal die schönen und erfreulichen sehen.



;o) Würd ich so auch unterschreiben, WoW ist nur dank des Hemmungsfreien Verhaltens der Spieler ein gutes Beispiel um sich 
umzuschauen, aber für den Effekt an sich kann WoW nichts, würden wir uns in einer weniger resignierten  Geselllschaft befinden hätte WoW
kaum spieler weil man keine "Ersatz Lebensziele" braucht.


----------



## _Raziel_ (26. Februar 2009)

Hahaha... Käse zum Whine?

Die Community von WoW wird also asozial. Hm... die Welt, die du erblickst, wenn du aus dem Fenster siehst (also die RW) ist asozial. Setzt man nun einen solchen Menschen vor die Kiste und lässt ihn WoW spielen, was denkst du, was er da wohl ist? Nett wie ein Engel?

Werdet erwachsen Leute. 99,99% der Community in WoW oder auch hier im Forum kannste getrost in die Tonne kicken. Den Rest lerne besser kennen und setze einige davon in deine Friendlist. Sich aber wegen den Anderen aufzuregen ist einfach stumpfsinnig (blödsinnig, schwachsinnig... sucht euch einen Sinn aus).

Zum TE:
Etwas kann man deinem Freund jedoch zugute heissen. Er hat sich entwickelt, was viele andere hier und auch da draussen nicht tun. Gut, er ist ein Arsch geworden, dass ist aber einzig und alleine sein eigenes Problem.
Such dir einen anderen Freund, aber hör auf hier den 1000ten Whinethread am Leben zu lassen bzw. fort zu führen.

Also ab und an fragt sich ein normaler User, der gerne Informationen im Forum lesen will, ob hier nur noch Trolle unterwegs sind.

Btw. wenn du in 4 Jahren keine volle Friendlist zusammen bekommen hast, solltest du dich ernsthaft fragen, ob die was falsch machen oder du. Ich meinerseits muss des öfteren meine Friendlist säubern, weil die ein Maximum hat (was viele gar nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Antzman (26. Februar 2009)

was ein senseless geflame hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alle wieder nur auf der jagd nach höheren postingzahlen im buffed forum oder was ist hier los?

im übrigen scheint mir der TE in einer gaaaaanz komischen psychischen Verfassung... Jeder weiß, dass die Menschen irgendwann alle anfangen aus Profitgier zu Handeln. Das selbige ist es bei WoW dem Sammel und Horte Spiel... Also lass das Spiel einfach Spiel sein und geh nach draußen und such dir neue Freunde!

Wenn deine Umwelt sich verändert und du den Anschluss verlierst, ändere Dich oder wechsel deine Umwelt


----------



## Maradil (26. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Werdet erwachsen Leute. *99,99% der Community in WoW oder auch hier im Forum kannste getrost in die Tonne kicken*.



ok, nich ganz so viele ^^ aber im Prinzip haste schon recht, wer im RL n Arsch is wird in WoW kein Engel :-)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (26. Februar 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> @ Anuee... /signed
> 
> 1000%ig korrekt was du schreibst!!!
> 
> Alle die dagegen schreiben, sind für mich stumpfe Ignoranten. sie befinden sich genau auf der Seite, welche du anprangerst.



oh, alle die nicht der gleichen meinung sind, sind ignoranten... oh mein gott. erweitere mal deinen horizont.


----------



## Snörtsch (26. Februar 2009)

@Maradil
Die Kritik wie deine hab ich erzwungen.^^ Ich wusste das mindestens einer darauf negativ reagiert, was aber auch schon klar war aber genau das was du schreibst zeigt was hier das Problem ist und ist genau wörtlich das was ich erhofft habe, das jemand schreibt.

Achja, und ich hab aus meinen genannten Gründe aufgehört...haste wohl überlesen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sator (26. Februar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> oh, alle die nicht der gleichen meinung sind, sind ignoranten... oh mein gott. erweitere mal deinen horizont.


Das sind Menschen vom Schlag, "Alles, was ich sag, ist richtig, nur ich hab Ahnung. Der Rest hat keine Ahnung und tappt im Dunkeln.". Dazu kann man nur Das sagen.


----------



## Rongor (26. Februar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> oh, alle die nicht der gleichen meinung sind, sind ignoranten... oh mein gott. erweitere mal deinen horizont.



Quelle Wiki:
Die Ignoranz zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass eine Person etwas – möglicherweise absichtlich – nicht kennt, nicht wissen will oder nicht beachtet. Das Wort ist im Deutschen seit dem 16. Jahrhundert belegt und geht auf das lateinische Substantiv ignorantia = Unwissenheit bzw. das Verb ignorare = „nicht wissen“, „nicht kennen“ (von notus, -a, -um = bekannt und dem verneinenden in) zurück.

Horizont erweitern......aha


----------



## Dufurius (26. Februar 2009)

@Raziel tut mir leid wenn es bei dir so rüber gekommen ist, aber ich behaupte nicht dass die WoW Community asozial ist sondern das der TE sie als solche darstellt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snörtsch (26. Februar 2009)

Er meint bestimmt nicht die ganze Community... nur einige viele...


----------



## Gildenmeister_RabenZirkel (26. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das die Ironie ja  im ganzen Thread steckt.
Wenn es jemand total wichtig ist in WoW beliebt zu sein stimmt bei ihm ja im RL einiges nicht.
Ich spiele gerne WoW, und freue mich natürlich wenn ich Leute treffe mit dennen ich "menschlich" gesehen gut klarkomme, und sich im Ernstfall auch so etwas wie eine Freundschaft entwickelt. Allerdings sind das dann Spieler mit dennen ich  mich über vieles mehr als über Ingame-Themen austauschen kann. Wenn ich mich mit den Leuten so verstehe wie mit meinen Privaten Freunden, dann halte ich es für sinnvoll einen guten Kontakt zu halten.
Aber ich habe _nie_ in WoW nach (Ersatz)Freunden gesucht.
Und wenn ich in WoW Achievments hinterher jage, dann aus Spielspass und nicht um bei den Leuten auf dem Realm besonders beliebt zu sein *lol*.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten habe ich ja meine Meinung zu dem Thema schon ausführlich vorhin gepostet:
Mein Post als ich aufstand und den Thread gelesen habe.....


----------



## _Raziel_ (26. Februar 2009)

Hm... rechnet mal mit. Vielleicht mach ich grad nen irrwitzigen Rechnungsfehler...

100% = 13 Mio
1% = 130'000

Wer 130'000 nette Leute kennt. Supi, kriegt n'Keks. Ich kenn gerade mal auf meinem Server an die 130, die man wirklich als nett bezeichnen könnte. Ich habs vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt, wenn ich sage, dass 99,99% Arschlöcher sind, weil ich ja viele überhaupt nicht kenne.
Aber im Endeffekt muss man bei dem Gegenüber immer davon ausgehen, er sei ein Arschloch. Wer kann mir sonst die heutige Politik, Wirtschaft und eben im Gamebereich die Community erklären?

Und wie gesagt, ich mach der Community keinen Vorwurf. Ich mach nur denen einen, die auch noch ständig darüber Jammern müssen...


----------



## Rheyvan (26. Februar 2009)

Uh-oh.. da haben sich aber wiedermal ganz viele Trolle um nen Thread gesammelt der leider halt wieder mehr Hirnzellen braucht als: DKs sind Kacke, Wer hat das geilste Mount?

Wie sagt man so schön: Wenn du nen Stein in nen Schweinestall wirfst, quikt die Sau, die es getroffen hat.

Ich kann dem TE eigentich auch nur zustimmen, wobei es eben auch durchaus noch vernüftige Leute auf den Servern gibt. Die Entwicklung verläuft aber durchaus in die Richtung, wie schon von verschiedenen angesprochen.

Ich kenne viele Leute ich mag die sehr.. in rl.. sobald sie sich aber einloggen willst du mit denen nix mehr zu tun haben, weil sie sich dann wirklich zu imba-roxxor-spieler mutieren und alle anderen als Kackboon bezeichnen die nicht so spielen wie sie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist beängstigend. Wie Dr. Jekill and Mr. Hyde. 

Gruss


----------



## Dufurius (26. Februar 2009)

/sign Gildenmeister_Rabenzirkel    Wer versucht in WoW "Freunde" zu finden oder sich über die "Soziale Lage" in WoW nen großen Kopf macht bei dem glaub ich fehlts sowieso von grundauf. Sinnvoller wäre es sich mal Gedanken über die Probleme in der Realen Welt zu machen. Aber die ist ja für viele leider sowieso schon gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


Und @ Raziel. Naja in der Politik ist glaube ich das Problem dass die Arschlöcher gekoppelt sind mit Geldgier und Egoismus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanty (26. Februar 2009)

Da hat aber jemand nen ziemlich großen Haufen dünschiss ins Forum gesetzt, wenn du ne Diskussion anregen willst dann präsentiert man einem Umstand / Geschichte gibt hintergrund Informationen, weisst auf besonders Prekäre dinge hin und gibt Lösungsvorschläge.

Ich meine du rennst doch nich im Clowns kostum zu nem wichtgigem Geschäftstermin und erwartetst das dich jemand ernst nimmt...


----------



## Pymonte (26. Februar 2009)

viel blah ohne Sinn und Verstand. Sry, aber wenn jeder gleich ein phöser Schleim0r und Leech0r ist, weil er mal freundlich ist oder sich um andere kümmert, dann versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr. Die Mehrheit deiner "Klischees" treffen auf mich zu? Na und? Ich helfe Leuten gern, als ich noch WoW gespielt hab war ich Klassenleiter und hab mich darum gekümmert, das es meinen Leuten (den Mages der Gilde) gut ging. Hab riesige Guides für die Klasse, die Raids usw geschrieben, mir Taktiken ausgedacht und auch oft für andere gepasst, damit der Raid vorrankommt (das lief ungefähr so ab: Drop, ich schaue alle die B haben nach ihren Items durch, dann erstmal Rückmeldung ob der fast Full T5 Mage nicht doch lieber für den Hexer mit der Nightbane Robe passen könnte, dann mal bei sich selber schauen --> je nachdem wie sich das dann verhält bekommt meist der das item, der den größten Bedarf hat; wenn es so jemanden nicht gibt, dann mache ich auch . Das hat super bis Felmist geklappt. Man bekommt über die Zeit dennoch sein Zeug zusammen, da im Raid eh nur 2-4 Leute der eignen Klasse sind und die ja vermutlich auch nicht immer B haben. 

Aber du wirkst grad voll paranoid. Wenn du niemandem mehr vertraust der freundlich oder nett zu dir ist, naja, dann viel Spass im Leben. Mit der Einstellung wirst du schnell am Rand der Gesellschaft sitzen.


----------



## Deadwool (26. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dufurius (26. Februar 2009)

@ Lanty und Pymonte ich finds eigentlich ganz cool wenn die Leute die was posten auch immer dazu schreiben wenn se meinen oder einfach jemanden zitieren. sonst fühle ich mich immer gleich angesprochen weis auch nicht wieso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (26. Februar 2009)

Wieso machen die Menschen eigentlich immer so ein Rumsrams um WoW?

WoW ist ein stinknormales Spiel, soll der Unterhaltung dienen. Aber irgendwie kommen immer wieder irgendwelche Leute, die WoW mit irgendwelche "Menscheit" Geschichten-scheiß verbinden. Ich freue mich auf de Tag, andem Wissenschaftler herausfinden, dass in einem menschlichen Hirn nun ein Teil extra für WoW entstanden ist. Dann gibs wieder ein großes Rumsrams, man verbindet WoW mit Biologie omg.

Und die Dinge, die du aufgezählt hast: Sie sollen einen cool machen? ROFLCOPTER das ist alles ganz normales Bestandteil des Spiels! Willst du mir sagen, wenn man sich nicht cool aufführen will, soll man keine Guides zu Raids lesen? Wie kann man überhaupt Meinungen zum Spiel haben? Wenn der Raidleiter sagt "der Boss geht sosososo" und der Boss geht auch WIRKLICH sososo und du sagst "nö ich find diese Lösung uncool", meinst du ernsthaft, dass du jemals wieder in ein Raid mitgenommen wirst? Und wichtig dass deine Waffen leuchten, pah das ist so ein Scheißdreck mit Soße, wenn man seine Waffen nicht verzaubert, dann spielt man wirklich das falsche Spiel

und



> Tue so als hättest du von allen Klassen und alles in WoW ein Plan...lüg ein bischen sagt das du z.b. auf einem anderen Server Raidleiter mit irgendeienr Klassen warst..kling eüberzeugend, auch wenn Du nicht viel Ahnung hast...lese Guides lern das auswenidg und schon werden sich andere an Dich wenden ...Elitejerks Forum z.b., übernehme deren meinung udn denke selber nicht nach..gebe die Tipps einfach weiter.



klingt für mich wie ein billiger, aus der Finger rausgezogener Flame.
Wenn man tatsächlich lügen muss, dann ist das einfach nur erbärmlich, ja erbärmlich. Wenn man lügen muss, dass man ein Experte sei und in einem anschließenden Raid vollkommen versagt, dann ist man eigentlich nur selber dumm. ICH habe keine Probleme damit zu sagen, "hey leute ich kenne den Bos nicht, bitte um Erklärung", und mir hat bis jetzt auch jeder "Soziale" alles schön erklärt. Warum sollte man auch sagen "nö hab kb zu erklären", da hat man nur ein Eigentor geschossen.

Alles in allem sieht das eher für mich so aus, dass das Spiel deinem Freund sehr viel Spass macht und dass er sich halt damit vertieft hat. Du kommst damit nicht klar, weil du NICHT so vertieft ins Spiel steigen möchtest und lieber mal hier und da eine Runde was kleines spielen. Wenn du wirklich nicht damit klar kommst, dann spiel doch bitte irgendein Browser Game oder irgendwas kostenloses wie Runescape oder so.

Ich frage mich wirklich was dein Text hier zu suchen hat, das Buffed Forum ist kein Psychologe und kann dir in solchen Sachen eher schlecht als recht helfen, wie du schon sicher gesehen hast.


----------



## Thrainan (26. Februar 2009)

Ich bin erlich gesagt der Meinung, die Community ist nicht so schlimm wie man immer denkt. Da sind zum einen dijenigen, den auffällt das randomgruppen so schlimm sind. Warum ist das so? Viele leute gehen nur, oder hauptsächlich mit ihren Gilden und Riadkollegen los. Eingespielte Truppen mit Leuten die sich kennen, mögen Spaß haben. Das sind Aber diejenigen die dann auf dem "random Markt" fehlen und dort nicht auftauen. 
Daraus entsteht eine verknappung an entspannten und angenehmen Leuten wenn man mal so loszieht. Wenn man es dann doch mal tut, ist man eingespieltes Verhalten gewohnt und wird ab und an sogar selbst zum Arsch, ohne es vieleicht immer zu merken. 

Zu der ganzen raidgeschichte: Naja das halt etwas Disziplin dazu gehört wurde inzwischen oft genug erwähnt und sollte jedem klar sein. Kritik und Vorschläge dürfen meist in einer angemessenn Form vorgetragen werden und werden auch berücksichtigt. Wenn das bei raidleitern nicht klappt, die dazu nur Guides auswendig gelernt haben können das imho keine erfolgreichen raids sein. 
Aus meine Erfahrung heraus behaupte ich mal zum Leiten eines Raids gehört weit mehr. Übersicht, Flexibili8tät und ein gehöriges Maß an Diplomatie. Jedes raidmitglied hat eigene Anliegen, eine stärken und schwächen. Auf die Schwächen muss man aufmerksam machen ohne zu beleidigen, für die Stärken auch mal Loben ohne das man es übertreibt und nicht mehr ernst genommen wird. 
Man muss, falls vorhanden, Raidbanken verwalten und für faire Verteilung von Loot, materialen ect. sorgen. Das klappt nicht von selber, auch wenn jedes Mitglied des Raids Eigentlich nen netter Kerl ist. Aber nicht jeder hat die Übersicht wer schon mal wann wie viel bekommen hat. 
Daher habt Verständnis wenn Raidleiter manchmal etwas kurz angebunden sind und sagen das machen wir jetzt so und gut ist. 

Wenn dann Leute auf loot zu gunsten andere verzischten mag das geschleime sein, aber ich finde es ne traurige Sichtweise. Vieleicht verzischten die leute auch weil es so besser für den raid, hilfreicher für einen Kollegen ist. Man kann ja nicht jedem der mal was nettes tut schleimerei unterstellen.


----------



## ProtKenny (26. Februar 2009)

Grundsätzlich schließe ich mich der Meinung von ArcticMonkey und anderen an.

Vielleicht solltest du dich, lieber TE, vielmehr selber anschauen und fragen, was aus dir geworden ist? Warum eröffnest du ein Thema, dass sehr kritisch ist (das ist auch völlig in Ordnung) im WoW-Forum und wunderst dich dann, dass deine Meinung nicht geteilt wird? Warum beahuptest du, dass jeder, der dir nicht zustimmt, den Sinn deines Textes nicht verstanden haben soll? Es erscheint mir eher so, dass du nach Aufmerksamkeit suchst. Vielleicht die Aufmerksamkeit, die du im Spiel nicht erhälst, weil du vielleicht in der (für dich) falschen Gilde bist oder nie zu Schlachtzügen mitgenommen wirst? Wenn du wirklich an den Problemen arbeiten willst, fang bei DIR an und pauschalisier nicht alles auf andere Leute! So sitze nicht morgens einsam am Computer und schreibe in irgendein Forum deine Trauer nieder, sondern bewege dich zu deinem Freund und zieh ihm vom PC weg. Unternehmt mal gemeinsam was außerhalb von WoW...Denn vielleicht bist du ja selber Schuld daran, dass das aus ihm geworden ist, weil du es nicht verhindert hast?!


----------



## MabonX (26. Februar 2009)

Das Schreiben war absolut kein Angriff auf irgendeines Char´s Persönlichkeit.

   Also schiebt mal nich so ne Aggro. Genau Eure Reaktionen zeigen wie im Recht er ist.

Sein eigentliches Schreiben basiert doch nur auf der Psyschiss, die jeder von euch in sich trägt.

Anerkennung im Leben oder in WoW einzufordern ist für jeden wichtig.

Doch bekommen sie die wenigsten. 

Alle kritischen Antworten zeugen allein von einem Zuwendungsdefizit der Verfasser.


Also kommt mal zu euch selbst, in WoW findet Ihr sonst erst recht nicht wonach Ihr sucht.

Spaß und Ausgleich


Meine Anerkennung für den Ursprung des Threads !
Mit Ihm macht das Gameplay sicher ehrlichen Sinn und Fun.

BB,  Posmortus/"Mensch" auf Zuluhed


----------



## krish_mage (26. Februar 2009)

Ich find echt gut was er geschrieben hat. Einigen Sachen stimme ich zwar nicht zu. Aber dinge wie DPS Geilheit stimmt schon. Wenn einer 3k dps fährt ist er der Pro Spieler und wenn einer 1,8k dps fähr (mein dps) Dann ist man einfach grad ein Kacknap. 

und das ist kein Mimimi-Thread, sondern ein eher ernstes Thema, ich bin zwar in einer Gilde bei der die freundlichkeit, und der wirkliche skill, mehr zählt als nur der Schaden, oder der Ruf, denn man soll nicht vergessen, jeder hat mal bei level 1 und 0 ahnung angefangen. Ich habe bisher noch nie jemanden gesehn der mit WoW angefangen hat, und sofort ein Oberprofi war.

Ich hoffe halt immernoch das sich irgendwann die Freundlichkeit der Spieler erhöht, und die Epic-Geilheit sinkt.

so long mfg


----------



## Deanne (26. Februar 2009)

Dass die momentane Dps-Geilheit immer schlimmer wird, dem schliesse ich mich gerne an. Stört mich auch und sowas muss nicht sein, vor allem weil Dps nicht unbedingt etwas über spielerische Fähigkeiten aussagt. Trotzdem kann ich dem TE in vielen Punkten nicht zustimmen. Besonders unschlüssig finde ich seine Argumentation zu den folgenden Punkten:



Anuee schrieb:


> 4. Tue im Raid so als wärst Du sozial drauf...passe mal bei items obwohl es Dir schwer fällt, verschenke mal Drinks/buffood an die wichtigsten Leute im Raid(Leiter, Mts/Heiler udn die besten DDs)..schleime Dich unbemerkt ein damit Du ja immer mitkommst.
> 
> 5. Generell geht, sage nie deine Meinung die zu Kritik führen kann...schweigen und tue was die sogenannten Leittiere(raidleiter/Gildenleiter) sagen,auch wenn Du im recht bist. Vergesse deine eigene Persöhnlichkeit...passe Dich deren Meinung an, so wirste schnell anschluss haben.




4. Was hat soziales Verhalten mit schleimen zu tun? Sorry, aber du bist vermutlich einer der Leute, denen Sozialkompetenz ein Fremdwort ist und die dafür sorgen, dass der Umgang miteinander immer rücksichtsloser wird. Wenn ich im Raid merke, dass jemand kein Buff-Food mehr hat oder Kekse braucht, dann handel ich ihn an und schenke ihm welche. Ist doch selbstverständlich. Immerhin trägt es auch zum eigenen Erfolg bei, wenn alle Raid-Member bestmöglichst gebuffed und ausgestattet sind. Was ist verwerflich daran, hilfsbereit und großzügig zu sein? Ich verzichte gerne auf ein bestimmtes Item, wenn ein anderes Mitglied meiner Gilde es schon lange benötigt und bisher immer Pech hatte, denn ich besitze die Gabe, mich mit anderen zu freuen. WoW ist ein Spiel, dass dazu gedacht ist, im Team zusammen zu spielen und GEMEINSAM Erfolge zu erringen. Du beschwerst dich darüber, dass manchen Spielern immer mehr Charakter verloren geht, aber kritisierst dann rücksichtsvolles Verhalten? Ziemlich merkwürdig.

5. Warst du überhaupt schon mal in einem Raid dabei? Meistens spricht nur der Raidleiter, höchstens mal der MT und alle anderen haben den Rand zu halten. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass man sich nicht traut, etwas zu sagen, sondern dient schlichtweg und allein der Übersichtlichkeit. Kritik kann man nach dem Raid äußern, aber mitten im Geschehen sorgt irgendwelches Genörgel nur für Durcheinander und Verwirrung. Und dann braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn man sich in die Haare bekommt und der Raid abgebrochen wird. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, seine "Persönlichkeit" aufzugeben, sondern einfach nur damit, dass man in gewissen Situationen im Leben auch mal zuhören und Anweisungen Folge leisten muss. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du berufstätig bist, aber wenn du da nach einer Sitzung ausrastest und Tische und Stühle umwirfst, weil dir die Regeln des Chefs nicht gefallen, bist du deinen Job ziemlich schnell los. Und genau so läuft es auch im Raid. Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind meistens willkommen, sollten aber immer nach dem Raid oder im äußersten Fall vor den Bossen geäußert und ruhig und in einem angemessenen Ton vorgetragen werden. Dann klappt es auch mit dem Raidleader.


----------



## Xizon (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo!! 

Ich sag es mal so!! Warum Spielen dieses Spiel sooo viele Leute? Weil sie in einer Virtuellen Welt einen Char spielen könen, der ihnen spaß macht u doch durch Erfolge(auch die Spielweise), Items u vieles anderes (was du schlecht findest )Annerkennung wollen!! 

Zu den raids!! das was du schlecht findest an den verhalten der leute, bedeutet "Teamfähigkeit"!! Was du nicht zu kennen scheinst! u nur weil mann die grp motivieren möchte durch 1-2 Belobigungen heißt das nicht, dass man gleich schleimt!! Höfflichkeit gehört eben dazu!! Soll ich denn sagen eh du sch.. Heiler mach mal Lack du Aff...? ich glaube das passt net!! 

Nun zum Raidleiter!! warst du schonmal in 25er Raids? Wenn da jeder macht was er will, kannst du gleich abrechen weil es ein komplettes Durcheinnander gibt! Einer muss das sagen haben sonst geht alles schief!! ( so ist es eben auch im waren leben) Stell dir ein Unternehmen vor ohne Leitung!! 
Jede Raidgilde hat einen raidleiter u der gute Ton gehört dazu sonst ist die Stimmung nach 10min im Eimer! u keiner hat mehr lust!! 

so nun hab ich "MEINE" Meinung dazu gesagt!!

Ps: klar wird auch mal übertrieben!! 

mfg Xizon!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xizon (26. Februar 2009)

OK Deanne hat es noch besser ausgedrückt als ich  :OP


----------



## Waldemator (26. Februar 2009)

/mimimi

Vote for Close!!


----------



## Gwendoline1983 (26. Februar 2009)

Dann gebe ichauch mal meinen Senf dazu. 
Also das mit dem DPS nervt viele ich versteh ned warum 2k DPS für eine Hero ini so wichtig sind. Wenn einer dabei ist der nur 1,5k fährt dauert die Ini 10 min länger omg was für ein Weltuntergang. 
Letztes waren wir Raiden und hatten einen Freund dabei der seinen Char zwar spielen kann abba noch ned so "IMBA" ist. Dann habe ich mir mal Recount angeguckt und musste staunen . Er hatt zwar am wenigsten DPS gefahren hat abba trotzdem sehr viel schaden insgesamt gemacht als viele andere die viel mehr DPS hatten. Da is wieder die Frage is DPS echt so wichtig?

Und das mit dem Mann muss alle Bosse kennen. Ich erinner mich an dem Tag als TDM seine Türen öffnete, wir haben uns zu 5 zusammen getan ohne ahnung sind einfach darein und hatten spass wussten ned was auf uns zu kommt und sind oft gewipt , abba hatten trotzdem spass dabei weil es ne viel grössere Herrausforderung ist die Bosse nicht zu kennen als alles zu wissen.

Z.b. Naxx ich lese mir auch durch was die Bosse machen abba das kann man ned vergleichen finde ich,also wenn man das selbst erlebt.

Also ich geh lieber Raiden mit Leuten die ned so dadrauf aus sind Naxx an einen Abend zu clearen,, und auch mal zu wipen und trotzdem spass haben, als Leute die nur Stress machen und Leute anmachen wenn sie mal einen Fehler machen.Natürlich disziplin gehört dazu sonst geht gar nix abba der Spass sollte trotzdem an erster Stelle sein.

So nu könnt ihr weiter Spamen ich bin fertig^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xizon (26. Februar 2009)

@Waldemator: Dies war mal wieder eine "sehr gute Meinung" (Kopfschüttel) schreib mal was vernünftiges!! 
nur mimimi kann man sich auch klemmen!!


----------



## Xizon (26. Februar 2009)

Also zur Dps!!

ich finde schon das dps teilweise wichtig ist!!  Mehr dps schneller der boss Todt!! Erleichterung für Tank u Heal! 


mfg Xizon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gildenmeister_RabenZirkel (26. Februar 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> WoW ist ein stinknormales Spiel, soll der Unterhaltung dienen. Aber irgendwie kommen immer wieder irgendwelche Leute, die WoW mit irgendwelche "Menscheit" Geschichten-scheiß verbinden. Ich freue mich auf de Tag, andem Wissenschaftler herausfinden, dass in einem menschlichen Hirn nun ein Teil extra für WoW entstanden ist. Dann gibs wieder ein großes Rumsrams, man verbindet WoW mit Biologie omg.



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Denn WoW ist ein Online-Rollenspiel. Was natürlich viel mehr zu bieten hat , als ein Offline-Spiel das du alleine zockst.
Du hast Kontakt zu vielen verschiedenden Leuten, so wie auch in deinen normalen Alltag. Und der Charakter des Spielers mit dem du (wie auch immer) Kontakt hast, spiegelt sich zum grossen Teil in den von ihm gespielten Avatar wieder. Egal wie gut sein RL ist, kann man oft schon merken wer ein glücklisches Privatleben hat (mit Erfolgen ausserhalb von WoW), und wer traurigerweise das Spiel zu Ernst nimmt,
und mit seinem "echten" Leben nicht zufrieden ist. Ich denke mal viele wissen welche Art Spieler ich meine...
WoW ist ein Hobby, aber kein Ersatz für ein Leben das nicht so läuft wie es soll !!!! 




Dufurius schrieb:


> /sign Gildenmeister_Rabenzirkel    Wer versucht in WoW "Freunde" zu finden oder sich über die "Soziale Lage" in WoW nen großen Kopf macht bei dem glaub ich fehlts sowieso von grundauf. Sinnvoller wäre es sich mal Gedanken über die Probleme in der Realen Welt zu machen. Aber die ist ja für viele leider sowieso schon gestorben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus.... Nur habe ich eher Mitleid mit Personen die WoW als Ersatz für ihr Leben sehen.
Wobei man das Hobby "WoW" (oder allgemein MMORPGs) auch sehr gut mit seinem RL verbinden kann. Ich hab z.B.: aus meiner alten Gilde eine Familiengilde gemacht, in der nur meine Verlobte (die gerade erst mit WoW angefangen hat) und ich mit unseren Chars drin sind. 
So profitieren wir von Gildenvorteilen (Bank etc.) und können uns gemeinsam an unsere PCs setzen und in Azeroth mit unseren Avataren spielen.
Dies macht wirklich Spass, und man sitzt trotzdem nebeneinander, und verbringt Zeit zusammen.
Für Raids auf LV80 habe ich schon mit einigen Stammgruppen gesprochen die mich (und später wenn Sie besser spielt auch meine Verlobte) mitnehmen.
Somit kann man gemeinsam alle Aspekte die WoW zu bieten hat nutzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shikki (26. Februar 2009)

realten schrieb:


> Andererseits fehlen noch ein paar Punkte. Z.B. der wichtigste:
> 
> "Sei ein Mädchen / eine Frau und habe eine niedliche Stimme im TS" - da ist dir das Plätzchen im raid / in der Gruppe 110% sicher - auch wenn du
> - als 80er caster mit 35 Trefferwertung herumläufst
> ...



ich bitte dich. versuch mal nicht die 2%, die das betrifft, auf alle frauen zu übertragen-.-


----------



## Deanne (26. Februar 2009)

realten schrieb:


> "Sei ein Mädchen / eine Frau und habe eine niedliche Stimme im TS" - da ist dir das Plätzchen im raid / in der Gruppe 110% sicher - auch wenn du
> - als 80er caster mit 35 Trefferwertung herumläufst
> - deine Klasse zwar seit 2 Jahren spielst aber immer noch NULL Plan hast etc.
> - etc. diese Liste kann man beliebig fortsetzen



Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? Haben dich deine Eltern nicht darüber aufgeklärt, dass so ein chauvinistisches Gehabe in der heutigen Zeit eher unangebracht ist? Du willst mir doch wohl nicht erzählen, dass alle weiblichen Spieler null Skill haben und nur ihres Geschlechts wegen in Raids unterkommen? Lächerlich.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> Du verstehst den Sinn anscheind nicht der dahinter steckt..es ist zum Teil übertrieben dargestellt und zu zeigen mit welche Oberflächligen Mitteln man Kontakte knüpfen kann b.z.w was die meisten leute interssiert...Oberflächliges Gesindel halt...nix mit wahrer Menschen Intersse sondern nur ....na denkt selbe rmal nach.


Wegen der Entwicklung bin ich sehr nah dran das Spiel nicht zu verlängern. Das leveln von 70 auf 80 machte sehr viel Spaß und ich bin da von der Arbeit von Blizz begeistert. Ab 80 jedoch ist bei mir Sense mit Spielspaß. Ich hatte aus genau den Gründen MAX-Forderungen mit viel Oberflächlichkeit schon immer wenig Kontakt mit den sogenannten Endkontentlern. Man muß immer bedenken, daß die meisten heutigen Leiter nur Ersatz vom Ersatz und Ersatz vom Ersdatz von den Leitern sind, welche die Raids aufgebaut haben und deshalb auch "bestimmtes" Verhalten ausserhalb der Raids nicht geahndet werden. Ich finde es traurig, daß eine Erweiterung, welche vom Grundaufbau vor 3 Jahren für 1 ganzes Jahr Spielspaß ausgereicht hätte, Heute aufgrund der heutigen Spielweise zu nem Zweimonatsquicki verfällt.
Andere haben schon richtig geschrieben, daß es eine allgemeine Entwicklung in den MMO ist. Das spricht gegen verschiedene Kodex in den MMO. Wir haben schon vor 5 Jahren in DAoC darüber diskutiert. Und meine Meinung ist eben, daß die Betreiber dieser Spiele aufgrund des Massenerfolgs eine weitreichendere Erziehungspflicht, damit auch Aufsichtspflicht haben als sie es tun.


----------



## Cäsario (26. Februar 2009)

so ein mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dufurius (26. Februar 2009)

Naja bei der Frage: Ist DPS wichtig? Scheiden sich die Geister wie bei: "Was ist besser Horder oder AllianZ?" 

Tzja jedem das seine. Es gibt Leute für die ist DPS schnuppe und es gibt welche für die ist DPS "wichtig". Ich gehöre z.B. zu der Fraktion wo DPS schon "wichtig" ist (man beachte immer die "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).  Kommt halt immer darauf an wie man spielt (nicht auf Skill bezogen). Hier teilt sich die Fraktion sogar schon in 3Teile: 1. Die denen es sowieso egal ist, die WoW nur so (ich weis jetzt wirklich nicht wie ich es richtig umschreiben soll) nebenbei spielen.       2. Die die sich voll reinhängen und trotzdem nix reisen weil se einfach nix können.     und zu guter letzt 3. Die die es halt einfach als Hobby (leider manchmal auch als Lebensinhalt) sehen und was erreichen wollen und dafür auch was tun.       
Tzja und zu letztrigem gehört nunmal auch der Schaden dazu den die Leute machen. 


Trotz alledem sollte man nicht vergessen dass hinter den schillernden Charakteren immer noch Menschen mit Eigenheiten, Gewohnheiten und Fehlern sitzen und man diese auch respektieren soll. 

Und die vom TE angesprochen Punkte bezüglich RaidLeiter, Flasks, etc. will ich gar nicht erst ansprechen weil ich glaub die 999999 Posts zu dem Thema reichen schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shubunki (26. Februar 2009)

@TE: Ich hätte da die Nummer eines sehr guten Therapeuten. Wenn Dir das zu teuer ist, hier ein Tip unter Kollegen: Schmeiss wow hin und fang an, im RL zu leben. Suche Dir Freunde, wobei die  Betonung auf "suchen" liegt.. die wachsen nicht gerade von den Bäumen. Gehe mit Freunden in Kneipen und und glaub mir: Wenn es Freunde sind, werden sie sich Deine Probleme anhöhren und Hilfestellung leisten!


----------



## Love-Coast (26. Februar 2009)

Leute meine Güte hört doch bitte auf gleich alles auf die Goldwaage zu legen was dort geschrieben steht. Einige scheinen den Sinn eines Forums nicht verstanden zu haben. Wenn er das so sieht dann ist das doch okay. Ich kenne auch einige Leute die sich durch WoW verändert haben. Aber es ist halt nun mal ein Spiel wo man jemand vollkommen anderes sein kann. Dagegen kann man nichts machen...


----------



## Lazarus07 (26. Februar 2009)

hiho mal ne frage warum wollt ihr von jedem bewundert werden?

ich geb zu das wenn mann gut unterwegs ist (equipt gilde &co) das ego von manchen leuten höhenflüge bekommen und sich auch stark verändern aber das ist die menschliche natur  gib einen einzeln menschen macht ..........

aber das trifft doch nicht jedem, auf unsern server gibs auch leute die fast jeder kennt manche sagen sie sind voll die egos und andere sagen der ist cool der hat mir da und da geholfen
das liegt auch meistens daran wie mann mit den leuten umgeht  zbs.

voll equiter pala bekommt son wisper

"ey kommst du mit und fehlt noch ein heiler für ne ini"

darauf würde ich selbst nie reagieren,weil es  meines erachtens immer noch eine gewisse verhaltensregel gibt wie mann mit leuten redet

ende von ganzen der pala antwortet nicht und der wisper denkt er sein arogant

wenn mann wirklich eine art von freundschaft in wow haben möchte sollte mann mit den leute kontakt halt das wär mein tip

und wenns nicht klappt egal es gib tausende leute auf dem servern mehr als mann in rl treffen wird

mfg lazarus


----------



## Kindgenius (26. Februar 2009)

MabonX schrieb:


> Also schiebt mal nich so ne Aggro. Genau Eure Reaktionen zeigen wie im Recht er ist.
> 
> Sein eigentliches Schreiben basiert doch nur auf der Psyschiss, die jeder von euch in sich trägt.
> 
> ...



Und da kommen wir wieder zu meiner 2-WoW-Welten-Theorie.

Was ist denn Spass?
Spass, wenn man seine harterarbeiteten Items bekommt? (ja, das ist DURCHAUS Spass!) Oder Spass, wenn man zusammen mit Freunden spielt, auch wenn man mal wiped?

Oder vielleicht sogar beides? Wenn man mit Freunden seine harterarbeiteten Items bekommt? 
Ich will damit sagen, dass jeder unter Spass etwas anderes versteht. Die einen freuen sich, dass sie was im Spiel erreicht haben, und die anderen freuen sich, wenn sie mit ihren Freunden zusammen spielen können.
Deine Aussage, dass er auf jeden Fall Recht hat, stimmt also nur zu 50%.

Ausserdem, Psyschiss, was soll denn die Scheiße?

Nur weil ich mich stark mit WoW befasse, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich keine Freunde im RL habe und von morgens bis abends nur WoW zocke.
Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen, dass ich durchaus zufreiden bin mit meinen "zwei Leben", ich habe in RL gute Freunde, in WoW habe ich genauso gute Freunden gefunden. Dazu kommen auch noch Freunde im RL, die extra für mich nach Shattrath rübergetranst sind. Ausserdem redet man auch gerne über TS miteinander.



> Also kommt mal zu euch selbst, in WoW findet Ihr sonst erst recht nicht wonach Ihr sucht.



Da stimme ich auf jeden Fall zu. Wer sich nur mit WoW befasst und sich einen Dreck um seinen RL kümmert, dann hat er durchaus etwas falsch gemacht. Soll er sich gefälligst wachrütteln!


----------



## Annovella (26. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber man ist nicht in WoW beliebt, nur weil man hohe DPS zahlen hat.

Schau dir die RICHTIG beliebten Spieler an, wie z. B. Grim, Akrios etc. Es sind sehr nette persönliche Menschen, die WoW aus spass spielen und dann ihre sehr gelungenen Video veröffentlichen.

Aber die Besten sind sowieso die, die nicht nach Ruhm, Ehre und beliebtheit streben, sondern einfach so sind wie sie sind. Egal ob sie nun bei Affenjungs INC raiden oder sonstiges.


----------



## Hárku (26. Februar 2009)

hm ich lese einfach mal mit und sage mal nix dazu ^^
mal sehn was dabei rauskommt ^^


----------



## Nekramcruun (26. Februar 2009)

naja oberflächlichkeit der wow spieler da fällt mir ein krasses beispiel zu ein:

ich hatte mal 2 arbeitskollegen...die kannten sich halt in RL durch die arbeit und haben relativ gleichzeitig mit Wow angefangen.
sie haben dann zusammen eine gilde gegründet.die gilde wuchs auch schnell und sie machten viele instanzen und raids.
der eine von beiden hatte einfach spass am spiel der andere entwickelte sich langsam zu so einem imba roxxor spinner.jetzt hatte der eine plötzlich ne freundin und hat die in die gilde geholt.der imba roxxor typ fand daß die freundin von seinem kumpel nicht gut WoW spielt und meinte dann zu seinem kumpel er soll sich ne andere freundin suchen.was ist das denn bitte?wie kann man seinem kumpel sagen er soll seine freundin verlassen weil die zu schlecht spielt?als die angefangen haben wollten sie mich überreden server transfer zu machen und mit in die gilde zu kommen weil ich zu dem zeitpunkt schon 60 war (das war vor BC) aber ich habe abgelehnt.
spätestens als ich diese story hörte war ich froh daß ich auf meinem server geblieben bin.

das nur mal als beispiel wie sich das verhalten ingame auf das RL übertragen kann.

somit hat der TE nicht GANZ unrecht aber ich finde er verallgemeinert doch sehr stark.gibt immer noch genug nette leute in WoW und ich denke das hängt auch stark davon ab auf welchem server man spielt.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> Wie wird man in WoW beliebt?



Einfache Frage, aber schwer zu verstehen. Unmissverständlich die Ironie, und dennoch interessant im eigentlichen Sinn. Aber viel interessanter wäre doch zu fragen, bei wem möchte ich denn beliebt sein? Man kann ja schlecht den ganzen Server über einen Kamm scheren. Und so scheint, die Antwort, im Kern, doch ganz einfach zu sein. Beliebt wird man, wenn man mit den Leuten etwas unternimmt, die zu einem passen, und dann, muss man auch nichts anderes tun als man selbst zu sein. Aber das - ist wohl die Kunst - in einem Online Rollenspiel - zu sein wer man ist - und zu erkennen wo man sein will .-)


----------



## HordeCrusher (26. Februar 2009)

wenn du schon unbedingt einen thread aufmachen möchtest dann bitte einen sinnvollen.

such dir einfach einen von den 2340897643 anderen spammthreads um den postcounter zu erhöhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke


----------



## Raschnak (26. Februar 2009)

Leute was Hier Teils abgeht ist lächerlich ich stimme dem TE vollkommen zu ! 
Ich denek viele denken einfach nicht mehr über ihr Leben nach und wie gut es
ihn doch geht sie Leben Ihr leben für sich und sind nicht mehr offen für andere
Menschen / die Welt. Diese entwicklung finde ich sehr schade und traurig aber
so sind 90% der menschheit nun mal wer von euch kann sagen das er sein
Potenzial voll ausnutzt? 
90% sind doch sogar zu faul was aus ihrem leben zu machen! 
Denkt drüber nach


----------



## Nekramcruun (26. Februar 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1500124' date='26.02.2009, 13:36']
> Einfache Frage, aber schwer zu verstehen. Unmissverständlich die Ironie, und dennoch interessant im eigentlichen Sinn. Aber viel interessanter wäre doch zu fragen, bei wem möchte ich denn beliebt sein? Man kann ja schlecht den ganzen Server über einen Kamm scheren. Und so scheint, die Antwort, im Kern, doch ganz einfach zu sein. Beliebt wird man, wenn man mit den Leuten etwas unternimmt, die zu einem passen, und dann, muss man auch nichts anderes tun als man selbst zu sein. Aber das - ist wohl die Kunst - in einem Online Rollenspiel - zu sein wer man ist - und zu erkennen wo man sein will .-)



stimme ich 100%ig zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

den server wo jeder jeden mag gibt es nicht und das macht auch nichts.


----------



## riggedi (26. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich passt dieser Thread eher in die Kategorie "Wie mache ich mich im buffed-Forum unbeliebt " - und dabei meine ich nicht unbedingt den TE...

Riggedi


----------



## Thrainan (26. Februar 2009)

riggedi schrieb:


> Eigentlich passt dieser Thread eher in die Kategorie "Wie mache ich mich im buffed-Forum unbeliebt " - und dabei meine ich nicht unbedingt den TE...
> 
> Riggedi


Wie mache ich mich den *nicht* unbeliebt? Irgendwer fühlt sich immer auf den Schlips getreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (26. Februar 2009)

was is das? funforum? ich fands lustig =)


----------



## Nekramcruun (26. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Wie mache ich mich den *nicht* unbeliebt?


 ganz einfach....buffed account löschen dann machst du dich nicht unbeliebt aber ich denke das ist es nicht wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsterwarri (26. Februar 2009)

PwnsMan schrieb:


> Was redest du für einen dreck was hat das mit dem beliebt sein zu tun ??? Wen jemand die ganze zeit mit gezückten waffen rumrennt und in inis i welche bosse erklärt das soll ers machen aber wegen dem isser jetzt ned super Imba. Schick mal link vom char pls ich will mal was schauen.....



Warum steckste den bitte ein solchen Aggresionspotential in deine Antwort? Hat da jemand Angst, da bei ihm genau die 11 Punkte zutreffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ernsthaft. Der TE hat sich halt Gedanken gemacht und wollte sich eben ein bisschen Frust von der Seele schreiben, was zur Hölle gibt euch das Recht dazu ihn/sie zu verurteilen oder derart anzuscheißen? Ich gebe den TE auch nicht in allen Punkten recht, aber habe anscheinend die gewisse Reife seine Meinung hinzunehmen auch wenn ich anders Denke ohne das ich gleich anfangen muss zu weinen und ihn "kluge" Sprüche an den Kopf zu werfen. Genau das was hier viele veranstalten meint der Thread Ersteller im übrigen.
Werdet erwachsen und lernt diskutieren, ansonsten habt ihr in einen solchen Forum nicht verloren.


----------



## Dufurius (26. Februar 2009)

@ Monsterwarri ....."Selbstlob stinkt". Wie "reif" man ist müssen andere beurteilen und nicht man selbst.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (26. Februar 2009)

wenn man sich künstlich versucht beliebt zu machen wird man ausgenutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tipp fürs leben xD


----------



## Borberat (26. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Wie mache ich mich den *nicht* unbeliebt? Irgendwer fühlt sich immer auf den Schlips getreten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guter Einsatz! Das stimmt weil hier jeder halt subjektiv argumentiert und man so sich nicht von der Stelle bewegt...
Und wenn man dann irgendwan "Du argumentierst ja gar nicht!!!" an den Kopf geschmissen bekommt ist
die Sache gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Buffed ist ein Flameforum ...


----------



## Morgwath (26. Februar 2009)

> bei wem möchte ich denn beliebt sein? Man kann ja schlecht den ganzen Server über einen Kamm scheren. Und so scheint, die Antwort, im Kern, doch ganz einfach zu sein. Beliebt wird man, wenn man mit den Leuten etwas unternimmt, die zu einem passen, und dann, muss man auch nichts anderes tun als man selbst zu sein. Aber das - ist wohl die Kunst - in einem Online Rollenspiel - zu sein wer man ist - und zu erkennen wo man sein will .-)


Dem kann man wohl nur zustimmen.

Wenn man stupide irgendwelchen Personen/Gilden hinterher läuft und sich einschleimt, kann man es zwar schaffen beliebt zu werden, aber man wird doch ganz sicher nicht glücklich.


----------



## Kono (shat) (26. Februar 2009)

das wundermittel solcher probleme heißt ü18, oder noch besser ü 20/25 gilden
da gibt es zwar meist immernoch einige solcher leute, aber der großteil, ist einfach nur mensch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dufurius (26. Februar 2009)

OMFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Jetzt geh dieser Ü18 Müll schon wieder los. Sry aber des ist echt totaler Schwachsinn. Weil ich kenne z.B. Spieler die gerade mal 14 sind und mehr Gribs in der Birne haben und mehr "Mensch" sind als so mancher 40Jähriger. Gut ok das kann man so auch nicht verallgemeinern aber ich finde man sollte die Leute nicht wegen ihres Alters verurteilen. Und auserdem .....waren wir nicht alle mal klein??


----------



## Cloze (26. Februar 2009)

Toastbrot. Sinnfrei. Genau wie der Thread. Ändert ja nix an dem Verhalten der Leute, wenn hier sowas steht.


----------



## Dufurius (26. Februar 2009)

Ja Cloze ich weis du warst schon immer der Büffel der de heute bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (26. Februar 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> OMFG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*hust* du must es ja wissen.....
als ich klein war hab ich mit holzbau steinen gespielt ^^ und es gab ca 10 leute auf der welt die wusten was ein computer ist,pc war noch nicht erfunden ^^
du stellst n 14 jährigen mit nem 40 jährigen auf eine stufe? lachhaft.

mfg pixel


----------



## DonVerse (26. Februar 2009)

Einmal Rechtschreibung ueberarbeiten bitte...
Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs


----------



## Dodo321 (26. Februar 2009)

Das muss ich mal los werden: Es ist doch egal ob der Fred wichtig oder unwichtig ist, interessant oder uninteressant, man kann trotzdem angemessen reagieren und den Schreiber nicht anfahren. Es ist auch nur ein Mensch und wenn er meint er will/muss diese Sache uns mitteilen ist doch in Ordnung. Doch man sollte ein wenig über bestimmte Reaktionen nachdenken.

Ich denke man kann das ganz normal sagen und konstruktiv und nicht:"Ey wenn ich so eine Scheiße lese...".
Man kann sachlich und nicht angreifend bleiben und das sollte jeder normale Mensch verstehen. Tschuldigung aber das geht mir gegen Strich, viele scheinen zu vergessen das ein Mensch auf der anderen Seite sitzt, aber viele denken ja: "Der weiß nicht wer ich bin, er sieht mich net, dann kann ich ja auch unfreundlich sein..."

BTT: Also ich stimme dir nicht in allen Punkten zu und ich finde deine Art der Präsentation nun auch nicht grade die Beste, aber ich verstehe was du meinst. Und ja, viele verhalten sich anders als sie normal sind, nur um anderen zu gefallen und verändern sich total, da hast du wohl recht.


----------



## ToXx!C (26. Februar 2009)

Danke, dass uns das zum X-ten mal gesagt wird!


----------



## mister.G (26. Februar 2009)

Dodo321 schrieb:


> Das muss ich mal los werden: Es ist doch egal ob der Fred wichtig oder unwichtig ist, interessant oder uninteressant, man kann trotzdem angemessen reagieren und den Schreiber nicht anfahren. Es ist auch nur ein Mensch und wenn er meint er will/muss diese Sache uns mitteilen ist doch in Ordnung. Doch man sollte ein wenig über bestimmte Reaktionen nachdenken.



Da haste schon recht, aber in letzter Zeit wurden andere Threads, die meiner Meinung nach spaßiger waren als dieser, ohne Grund geschlossen.


----------



## Dufurius (26. Februar 2009)

lol jo ich möchte nicht wissen wo du aufgewachsen bist bzw. wie alt du bist. So wie sich das alles anhört bist du schon über 50 aber naja ist ja auch völlig late. 

Und zu deiner Behauptung ich würde 14 Jährige mit 40Jährigen gleichstellen. Nur so viel: "Hat da jemand Schiss in der Hohse dass er sich gleich so angegriffen fühlt??" Aber ich kann dich beruhigen ich stelle 40Jährige nicht mit 14Jährigen gleich. Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte dass dieses Ü18 Zeugs Müll ist weil mir schon 40Jährige Spieler begegnet sind die mir mit Trommeln und Posaunen bewiesen haben dass sie weniger Hirn haben als so mancher 14Jähriger mit dem ich schon unterwegs war. 



So long

Dufi


----------



## ScreamSchrei (26. Februar 2009)

Der Thread ist Käse.. er trifft auch auf Leute zu die ähnlich sind aber nicht gleich. Was sich auch automatisch daraus ergibt das jemand wenn er im High Content und erfolgreich raiden will so sein muss. Traurig aber wahr. Man verkauft aber sicher nicht seine Seele dafür und kann weiterhin offen Herzig etc sein.

Die 13. Punkte sind nicht objektiv sondern oberflächig. Also genau das was der TE anderen Leuten vorwirft präsentiert er hier gerade selber. Der Sinn für diese Diskussion erschliesst sich mir also nicht. Der Post des TE ist ein einziger wiederspruch.

Das ist meine Meinung zu dieser Diskussion hier.


----------



## Thrainan (26. Februar 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> *hust* du must es ja wissen.....
> als ich klein war hab ich mit holzbau steinen gespielt ^^ und es gab ca 10 leute auf der welt die wusten was ein computer ist,pc war noch nicht erfunden ^^
> du stellst n 14 jährigen mit nem 40 jährigen auf eine stufe? lachhaft.
> 
> mfg pixel



Wenns lachhaft wäre würd das die Sache leichter machen. Aber habe ich habe schon 30 bis 40 Jährige aus meiner Gilde werfen müssen, wärend so manch ein minderjähriger schon lang dabei ist.


----------



## Tessar (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> Nur in 3 1/2 jahren Wow, auf 4 Servern....und viel viel Kontakt mit anderen Menschen, fällt diese Entwicklung auf.



Wer nach Viermal Serverwechseln immer noch behauptet, alle anderen Sind Schuld das mir das Spiel nicht mehr gefällt naja. Vielleicht sollte man sich selbst mal an die eigene Nase fassen.

Und dann auch noch in einem vorangegangen Post behaupten die Mehrzahl der WoW Spieler (Bedenke das müssten ja so ca. 6 Millionen Spieler sein) ist itemgeil und sozial unfähig... Naja muss ich da noch viel schreiben? 

Troll troll dich!


----------



## Turican (26. Februar 2009)

beliebt werden ?

kein lol,rofl,nub,nice,nerf... Baumschulsprache benutzen


----------



## plopp123 (26. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..........
Ok, ich habs mir mal durchgelesen.
Auch mit der Erwartung einen Wein-Thread zu lesen. 
Und das ist es ja eig. auch.
Die DInge die du beschreibst...die treffen höchstens auf 3% aller Spieler, wenn nicht sogar weniger, zu.
Es tut mir Leid dass du durch World of Warcraft einen Freund verloren hast.
Aber so wie er sich verändert hat verändert sich nicht jeder Mensch der WoW regelmäßig spielt.
Solang man es als sein Hobby betrachtet und nicht als seinen Lebensinhalt,
solang man es als ein Spiel betrachtet und nicht als die Wirklichkeit 
ist WoW ein wunderbarer spaßmachender Zeitverteib 

MfG Plopp


----------



## Hangatyr (26. Februar 2009)

@TE deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber deine Weiltverbesserermasche, stößt auf Häme und Unverstand. 

Gehe an die Luft und atme tief durch, es hat mehr Sinn, als sich mit unumstößlichen Fakten rumzubalgen, die keiner ändern wird.

So ist das Game, Leave it or Love It.


so long


----------



## Glohin (26. Februar 2009)

Also Fullquote spar ich mir mal bei diesem Thread.
Als ich diesen Sch....äh wollte sagen,"Vorschlag"las,dachte ich an eine Anleitung zum Schleimen und Arschkriechen für den Job.
Denn genau so läufts in dem Werk,wo ich arbeite.
Und daher brauch ich mir so einen geistigen Dünnpfiff nicht reinziehen.
/vote for close,please


----------



## dergrossegonzo (26. Februar 2009)

Ich habe verzweifelt das /ironie   und   /ironie off gesucht, konnte aber nichts finden.

Sollte es *nicht* zur allgemeinen Erheiterung gedacht gewesen sein, sollte sich der Schreiber
ernsthaft Gedanken über seinen Gemütszustand machen. 


An sich habe ich aber oft geschmunzelt.  

Daher:

6 von 10 möglichen _"Du hast meinen Büroalltag versüsst"_ Punkten.


----------



## MoeMT384 (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> So nun viele Denken jetzt was schreibt der da bloss fürn Scheiss...
> 
> Es ist so: ich bin einer der sehr viel nachdenkt und beobachtet...


Satz 1 kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen. 

Die Sache mit dem beobachten mag ja stimmen, aber mit dem nachdenken bin ich mir da nicht so sicher angesichts der Rechtschreibung/Grammatik deines Beitrags. Ein bisschen peinlich das ganze. 



> ...ich befinde mich derzeit in einer Phase wo ich langsam mit der Persöhnlichkeit de rmeisten leute überhaupt nicht klarkomme.


 Das nennt man Pubertät! Bald werden an den komischsten Stellen Haare wachsen und auf einmal findet man Mädchen nicht mehr so ekelhaft wie früher. Du bist nicht der erste und wirst auch nicht der letzte sein, der diese Verwandlung mitmacht.

Und mal ganz ernsthaft: Wenn du eine Seelsorge suchst, bist du im Buffed-Forum nicht ganz richtig. Wende dich an eine geeignete Stelle (und ich meine im RL). 

MfG
Moe


----------



## Shubunki (26. Februar 2009)

/sign


----------



## mister.G (26. Februar 2009)

Die Mods leisten ja super Arbeit....
Gute Threads werden geschlossen und solche wie dieser werden offen gelassen...


----------



## Antigonos (26. Februar 2009)

@te -> klar hast du im großen und ganzen recht... HALLO es ist wow guten morgen. fraglich ist allerdings wen soll es interessieren das du es aufschreibst? stell dir vor die leute welche hier sind spielen überwiegend auch nicht erst seit gestern und wissen das es so ist UND das es mit sicherheit nicht besser wird...

überraschung überraschung überraschung sie spielen überwiegend immer noch also wäge mal ab wie sehr sie des überhauptnicht stört^^ du willst was tiefgründiges, was mit persönlicher nähe und vielleicht eine reife nähe? UND DANN SPIELST DU N MMO?

es juckt mich n fettes lol ca. 1k mal zu wiederholen aber ich denke ich spar mir das und du machst was du zu tuen vorgibst -> NACHDENKEN


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Februar 2009)

Beliebt werden hin, beliebt werden her!

Ich spiele Wow aus Spaß! Ich "ecke" auch öfter mal mit anderen Spielern an. Trotzdem bleiben genug über mit denen ich unheimlich Spaß habe! Und das obwohl ich meiner Art treu bleibe!

Warum versucht sich jemand "beliebt" zu machen? Ich glaube es liegt in der Natur des Menschen, das er gerne "wertvolle" Dinge sammelt. In Wow kann man sich Anerkennung und Epics sammeln. Das erste zeugt davon das im RL etwas schief gegangen ist wenn jemand gerade Süchtig nach Anerkennung durch Wow rennt, das letztere von gier.

Das wären die einzigsten zwei Gründe die mir einfallen würden, warum sich jemand so verhält wie du es beschreibst. 

Immerhin "verstellt" man sich ja. Aber glücklich? Glücklich werden sie damit nicht! Spätestens wenn es Wow für sie nicht mehr gibt werden sie feststellen in die eine Welt wird man geboren, in die andere loggt man sich nur zeitweise ein. 

Deshalb mein Rat an alle die hier drin lesen: Bleibt eurer Linie treu! Bleibt wie ihr seid!


----------



## Kautzi (26. Februar 2009)

Einfach kuhl bleiben skill zeigen und schon wird man beliebt !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pluto-X (26. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube manche Menschen nehmen das Spiel ein bisschen zu ernst. Wenn man keinen Spass mehr dran hat sollte man was anderes machen und sich nicht so vereinnahmen lassen von dieser digitalen Welt.
Its just a game - keep smiling ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (26. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Beliebt werden hin, beliebt werden her!
> 
> Ich spiele Wow aus Spaß! Ich "ecke" auch öfter mal mit anderen Spielern an. Trotzdem bleiben genug über mit denen ich unheimlich Spaß habe! Und das obwohl ich meiner Art treu bleibe!



/sign
Es geht um den Spaß. WoW ist kein RL.


----------



## Cybereule (26. Februar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Die Mods leisten ja super Arbeit....
> Gute Threads werden geschlossen und solche wie dieser werden offen gelassen...



/sign
Naja vllt wurde den Mods auch was dafür zugesteckt oder man hat sich bei ihnen eingeschleimt *fg*


----------



## arieos (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> .vieleicht ist das auch normal das ich in einem Lebensabschnitt befinde wo man anfängt sich mit Dingen auseinandere zusetzen. wo viele noch nicht( oder ganricht drüber nachdenken.



Pubertät ?


----------



## Jumping Bit (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu!
Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen^^


----------



## skap (26. Februar 2009)

Ich sag nur ADHS...


----------



## Eddishar (26. Februar 2009)

Nett geschrieben und ich glaube, man hätte viel Erfolg mit diesen 13 Tipps. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wer auch nur annähernd denken kann, denkt sich seinen Teil dazu ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag übrigens besonders sie Mount-Poser, die früher über den Banken in Shattrath geschwebt sind, heute aber leider draußen auf Krasus' Landeplatz bleiben müssen. Seeehr beliebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pri3st (26. Februar 2009)

Mit den Tips und der Einstellung, die Du (TE) als deine Musterlösung angibts kannst Du maximal mit dem Strom schwimmen. Jedoch erreichen nur die Leute was, die aus diesem 08/15 Verhalten herausfallen und bessere Ideen haben als der Rest. Klar ist dieser Weg schwieriger als sich anzupassen und man muss einiges einstecken, aber einmal durchgezogen und die richtigen Raidkumpanen gefunden macht einem das Spiel wesentlich mehr Spaß. 

Wenn man deine Tips verfolgt wird man nicht beliebt oder zum Checker sondern zum austauschbaren 08/15 Pfosten. Solche Leute werden schnell zum Lückenfüller und ohne Ecken und Kanten hat man keine Persönlichkeit, welche bei erwachsenen Spieler mehr zählt, als 6 Knöpfe in der richtigen Reihenfolge drücken zu können.


----------



## pri3st (26. Februar 2009)

*dblpost


----------



## skap (26. Februar 2009)

Ich sag nur ADS...


----------



## Malakas (26. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann´s mir nicht verkneifen, obwohl nicht meine Art .... voll das pubertäre Fanboy gelabber


----------



## Jägerzwerg (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> 4.Ihr seid es anscheinden nicht gewohnt mal VÖLLIG NEUTRAL einen anderen WoWler zu verstehn zu wollen.


Vorsicht: Jemanden zu verstehen und zu akzeptieren bedeutet NICHT, dass man auch dessen Meinung teilt. Und nicht jeder der einen andere Meinung äußert ist gleich ein Flamer!



Anuee schrieb:


> Hier ist ne Folgende Liste wie man sich Ruhm verschaffen kann und wie ein guter Freund ,der vorher das Gegenteil war..so geworden ist.


Danach folgt eine Aufzählung aus 13 vorurteilshaften Aussagen,  die alle so oder ähnlich schon x mal in diversen Mimimi-Threads in allen WoW Foren dieser Welt vorgekommen sind und die ich aus eigener Erfahrung absolut nicht bestätigen kann. Es gibt wenige Leute auf die einzelne dieser Aussagen zutreffen, aber zumindest in meinem WoW Umfeld trifft das nicht zu.

Also ich hab das so verstanden:
1. Du denkst Spieler die diese 13 Punkte abarbeiten sind beliebter als andere.
2. Du bist unzufrieden damit, weil du a ) diese Punkte für unsinnig hältst oder b) diese Punkte selber nicht erfüllen kannst.

Du solltest dich vor allem mal fragen, bei wem genau sie beliebter sind und ob du, wenn du eine andere Meinung hast, dir nicht ein anderes Umfeld in WoW suchen solltest.
Wenn du überhaupt nicht mehr glücklich in WoW bist, kannst auch einfach mal paar Monate Pause machen (deine ganzen Chars und Items bleiben gespeichert, wenn du den Account einfrierst).
Ist nur ein Spiel!


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Februar 2009)

pri3st schrieb:


> Wenn man deine Tips verfolgt wird man nicht beliebt oder zum Checker sondern zum austauschbaren 08/15 Pfosten. Solche Leute werden schnell zum Lückenfüller und ohne Ecken und Kanten hat man keine Persönlichkeit, welche bei erwachsenen Spieler mehr zählt, als 6 Knöpfe in der richtigen Reihenfolge drücken zu können.



Ich bin mal so frei und ergänze den Teil von dir....

Was macht berühmte Persönlichkeiten aus? Sie hatten einen Traum, eine Vision oder schlicht eine Idee! Sie sind ihrer Linie treu geblieben und haben immer das gemacht, was sie als richtig empfanden!

Während die Nacharmer eben diese PERSÖNLICHKEIT nachmachten. Sie versuchten zu handeln wie sie, zu reden wie sie und so weiter. Deshalb schafft es ein Nacharmer auch nicht ebenso berühmt zu werden wie sein Vorbild. Weil er es nur kopiert aber trotz allem nicht ist!

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen! Vorbilder sind wichtig! Dennoch sollte man sie nicht kopieren sondern aus deren ihrer Taten die eigenen Entscheidungen & Entschlüsse ziehen und ihr entwickelt eure eigene Persönlichkeit!! Bleibt eurer eigenen Linie treu! Und auf einmal seid ihr ein Vorbild für jemanden! 

Einfach? Nein es ist sicher nicht immer einfacher aber um einiges schöner!!

Diesen Rat dürft ihr SEHR GERNE auf das reale Leben übertragen!


----------



## Aga7 (26. Februar 2009)

Tja, 
das war damals schon im alten Rom so und die Gesellschaft hat sich in diesem Punkt nicht wirklich geändert:

"Brot und Spiele für den Mob"

Gemeint ist natürlich, dass schon damals das niedere Volk mit solchen Beschäftigungen, bei denen sie sich auslassen konnten und auch mal den starken Mann machen konnten, ruhig gestellt wurde. 
Und das aus gutem Grund: Für mehr war der Mob auch nicht zu gebrauchen.

Soll nicht heissen, dass heute jeder, der ein Spiel spielt, zum "Mob" gehört. Wenn aber solche Spiele mehr oder weniger zum Lebensmittelpunkt werden (weil man da ja so gut sein kann).........aber ich denke, hier ist jeder intelligent genug, dies zu erkennen.

Grüße


----------



## Tryko (26. Februar 2009)

LOL!!! Ich kann nicht aufhören zu lachen! OMG! Made my day!!! 

Man soll sich einschleimen, anpassen, posen, lügen, eq- und dmggeil sein und noch viel mehr? ROFL! Wer sich so verhält, lockt vlt. n paar Noobs an (die flamen dich höchstens an oder wollen genau so sein wie du, "beliebt" ist man trotzdem nicht) aber wohl kaum nur eine einzige intellektuelle, reife und skillvolle Person. Die achten nicht nur auf solche äusserlichkeiten etc., sondern dass man eine gewisse geistige Reife und auch skill vorweisen kann. Sie schätzen im Normalfall eher die, die bei normalen Raidbossen 4.5K DPS und mehr machen als jene, die bei Trash die 5.5K DPS überbieten (was sowieso nicht schwer ist). Ich könnte noch viel mehr schreiben, aber mein ursprünglicher Gedanke war sowieso nur, diesen Thread, oder besser gesagt, dessen Ersteller zu verspotten. 

Da man so sowieso nur skilllose Noobs um sich schart, kann man gerade so gut einen weiblichen Char (Blut- oder Nachtelfe! Auf Äusserlichkeiten wie Haarfarbe etc. stark achten!) machen, wenn man das nicht ohnehin schon gemacht hat, und dann einfach möglichst tittenvergrösserndes und "niedliches", vlt. auch knappes EQ anziehen. Dann noch ein bisschen anmachen und man hat sofort viel mehr Spieler um sich geschart, die meissten männlichen Spieler, die im RL keine Freundinen haben, machen dich sofort an. Geht schneller und ist leichter, der Erfolg ist sogar noch grösser! 

Na ja, ich halte von beidem überhaupt nichts...

Einfach eher in Richtung nett und hilfsbereit sein, sich nicht wien Kleinkind verhalten und noch persönliche positive Attribute zeigen, dann findet man schnell ein paar andere nette Leute. Und bei denen ist man dann sogar tatsächlich beliebt, was man durch die 2 anderen Möglichkeiten sowieso niemals wird.

lg


----------



## iggeblackmoore (26. Februar 2009)

Werde zu einem Mensch, der du nicht bist!
Und lass dir alles gefallen was geht?
Dafür ist mein ego zu hoch.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (26. Februar 2009)

in WoW gehts halt auch um Prestige

nicht umsonst gibts so viele mounts, die so unfassbar schwer zu bekommen sind


----------



## Aromat05 (26. Februar 2009)

lol die Anleitung ist wohl für leute die kein RL haben oder sich Anerkennung in einem spiele Suchen lol.


----------



## Silenzz (26. Februar 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> lol die Anleitung ist wohl für leute die kein RL haben oder sich Anerkennung in einem spiele Suchen lol.


Nicht wahr, Aromat05 *Sarkasmus off*


----------



## Eddishar (26. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube, die Hälfte von euch hat das Posting des TE nicht verstanden. *schmunzel*


----------



## Bigfeet (26. Februar 2009)

ich weiss nicht wie dir das entgehen konnte, aber eine ganz wichtige sache hast du offensichtlich vergessen.
abgesehen vom titel vor dem namen, sei ein    * Jenkins* !!111elf


----------



## Absynthia (26. Februar 2009)

Hi Anuee!

Toller Thread! Schön, dass es nachdenkliche Menschen wie dich gibt. Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir uns alle mehr Gedanken machen, über unsere Umwelt, Mitmenschen, "Nicht-Mitmenschen", und vor allem über UNS SELBST! 

Auch in der WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleib so, zweifel an und hinterfrage!

Gruß,

Matthias


----------



## Rollfl (26. Februar 2009)

ich fands sehr nett geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich beobachte auch gern andere leute und deren verhalten um beliebt zu werden...

z.B. gibt es auf unserem server...einen gewissen draenei-schamanen (wir wollen doch keine namen nennen=), der hin und wieder den handelschat mit irgendwelchen lustigen bildern zuspammt....
klar er macht sich nicht bei ALLEN beliebt, aber danach kommen meistens gleich irgendwelche lustigen chat-gespräche zusammen....und ich wette das fast jeder spieler, auf dem server, ihn kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (26. Februar 2009)

und wieder ein schwachsinns Thread bevor ich auch nur 1 der üunkte tue lösche ich lieber alles.


----------



## itami (26. Februar 2009)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Hälfte von euch hat das Posting des TE nicht verstanden. *schmunzel*



Das glaub ich nämlich auch..  -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (26. Februar 2009)

Ich geb dir vollkommen recht, auch wenn du hier und da besser 2x darüber nachdenken solltest, ob wirklich Buffood und Elixiere netterweise im Raid zu verteilen (mach ich auch) wirklich nur Heuchlerei ist, oder eben doch ne nette Geste, weil ich eben Überschuss habe.

Aber was willst du erwarten von der "Ellenbogengesellschaft?" - Ein Freund ingame sagte mal das passende dazu (er ist 30):

"WoW ist ne "Ich-alles-sofort" Gesellschaft. Diese Mentalität zu brechen ist fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit!


----------



## Druda (26. Februar 2009)

also ganz ehrlich...der TE hat recht.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (26. Februar 2009)

Ich finde auch, dass du das Problem gut beschrieben hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir ist das selbe passiert wie dir, ich hatte ganz zu anfang meiner WoW Zeit einen Freund über WoW mit dem ich auch meine Gilde gegründet habe. Dieser Freund hat sich mittlerweile zu einem richtigen Arschloch entwickelt, itemgeil wie nochwas, kein bisschen sozial mehr. Er hat es sogar geschafft die Gilde außeinanderzureißen und Leute aus ihr rauszumobben. Letztens hat er mich sogar über seinen Bankchar bedroht, er würde meinen Ruf auf dem Server zerstören, damit ich keine Hero/Raid Gruppen finde.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (26. Februar 2009)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Hälfte von euch hat das Posting des TE nicht verstanden. *schmunzel*



/sign



> Ich finde auch, dass du das Problem gut beschrieben hast. top.gif Mir ist das selbe passiert wie dir, ich hatte ganz zu anfang meiner WoW Zeit einen Freund über WoW mit dem ich auch meine Gilde gegründet habe. Dieser Freund hat sich mittlerweile zu einem richtigen Arschloch entwickelt, itemgeil wie nochwas, kein bisschen sozial mehr. Er hat es sogar geschafft die Gilde außeinanderzureißen und Leute aus ihr rauszumobben. Letztens hat er mich sogar über seinen Bankchar bedroht, er würde meinen Ruf auf dem Server zerstören, damit ich keine Hero/Raid Gruppen finde.



Ich denke nicht das er sich geändert hat.. eher hat er endlich sein wahres "Ich" gezeigt. Aber wie dir bekannt sein sollte braucht es kein Spiel um dies zutun. Das kann man auch jeden Tag im RL erleben. Trodtzdem sind die 13. Punkte die vom TE beschrieben wurden Oberflächig wie alles andere über das er angeblich "nachgedacht" hat. Ich bezweifel dies aber.


----------



## ArcticMonkey (26. Februar 2009)

Und da sind sie schon wieder, die 100%!!!! /signed Poster, die natürlich fest der Überzeugung sind, dass jeder der dem TE nicht 100% zustimmt einer dieser böser, ignoranten Leute ist.

Zu Roncor: Sagmal liest du eigentlich noch was du so schreibst? Groß von Meinungsfreiheit schreiben und dann Sätze wie "Alle die dagegen schreiben sind für mich stumpfe Ignoranten." Dann deine lächerliche Erklärung zu diesem Spruch und zu guter letzt ein toller Wikipedialink. Mal ernsthaft, hast du dich auch nur mit einem Punkt von diesen bösen Ignoranten beschäftigt? Nein natürlich nicht, denn dann würde dir ja vllt. auffallen, dass du dich mit deinem tollen Spruch und dem dazugehörigen Wikipedialink selbst beschrieben hast.

Natürlich besteht nicht ein gerade kleiner Teil der Community aus Egomanen, wenn man dann allerdings so eine "Liste" verfasst, die so oberflächlich ist und nur vor Klischee's trotzt, stellt man sich in die selbe Ecke wie diese beschriebenen Übeltäter.

Das Spiel ist das, was ihr daraus macht. Recountspammer, Ninjalooter oder sonstige Egomanen kann man einfach ignorieren. Dafür muss man sie nichtmal auf diese tolle Liste packen, man unternimmt halt einfach nichts mit ihnen, sondern mit Leuten die einem gefallen. Wenn man einen gewissen Anstand im Spiel zeigt und sich nicht auf "die andere Seite" ziehen lässt, wenn man beleidigt wird, jemand einem das hart erkämpfte Erz unterm Hinterm wegklaut und man sich dann aus Trotz denkt: Das mach ich absofort auch so!, wird man früher oder später auf Leute treffen die das genauso sehen und einfach seinen Spaß haben.

Und an die Leute die WoW die ganze Zeit mit dem "wahren Leben" vergleichen wollen. Es werden tagtäglich irgendwelche Kinder missbraucht oder ermordet und ihr regt euch über einen gottverdammten Typen auf, der auf nem Mammut sitzt und damit posen will oder über Leute die euch auf dem Schulhof eure Milch geklaut haben. Das ist mir echt unbegreiflich.


----------



## Metadron72 (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> 6. Schreibe wie die meisten Leute in LFG chat immer: GUTER (DD/HEiler/Tank, je nach dem was Du spielst) sucht Anschluss an Xy...wichti gist das Gut am Anfang steht....die Leuten denken dann hey der ist GUT....wobei was bedeutet Gut für die meisten...gibt viele die halten sich nur für...ach egal....denk Dir dein Teil.
> Vergiss nicht am Ende des Satzes DANN SOFORT GO zuschreiben, denn die meisten wissen dann das es los geht...sonst denken die das man ne Kaffeepause von 1 H im chat macht wenn die Gruppe steht.



das hab ich noch nie begriffen, genau wie suche "guten" schmied
naja, leute die so nach ner gruppe suchen machen mir eh angst und da geh ich sicher nicht mit


----------



## mulle (26. Februar 2009)

> Mir macht WoW sehr viel Spass, aber ich komme einfach nicht merh klar...auch im RL trifft man viele menschen die so drauf sind, es beschäftigt mich....vieleicht ist das auch normal das ich in einem Lebensabschnitt befinde wo man anfängt sich mit Dingen auseinandere zusetzen. wo viele noch nicht( oder ganricht drüber nachdenken.



Ich glaube DAS ist dein problem :> ... im RL kannst du dich vor solchen menschen fern halten .. im wow nicht, aber das ist genau der punkt Oo .. wieso gehst du noch drauf ein, wenn viele der spieler aufmerksamkeit suchen. an deiner stelle würde ich mal drüber nachdenken was wirklich stört und womit man sich sinnvoller beschäftigen kann, als psychologische profile von irgendwelchen wow spielern zu erstellen!


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (26. Februar 2009)

stimme ebenfalls voll zu... habe zwar noch keinen bekannten durch sowas verloren aber leider passt dieses schema auf einige spieler die ich mitnerweile kennengelernt habe


----------



## Swizzcheeze (26. Februar 2009)

Ja es gibt solche Leute, aber komm schon. Es ist und bleibt einfach Nur ein Game. Wenn deine einzigsten Probleme, deine Probleme in Wow sind. GZ ;P


----------



## Lord_Defiler (26. Februar 2009)

The schrieb:


> und wieder ein schwachsinns Thread bevor ich auch nur 1 der üunkte tue lösche ich lieber alles.


Ja bitte lösche deinen Forenacc, auf so geistreiche Kommentare können wir verzichten.
Der TE hat es sehr lustig erzählt und in vielen Punkten einfach nur Recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (26. Februar 2009)

Ich denke der TE wiederspricht sich.

Aussage 1: MIMIMI auf meinem srver sind zu viele Arschkriecher

Aussage 2: MIMIMI mein Freund ist jetz asozial.

Arschkriecher können aber nicht asozial sein. Arschkriecher kriechen dir nämlich in den Arsch und machen alles was du willst. Vielmehr scheint das Problem zu sein, dass dein "Freund" früher mal ein Arschkriecher war und jetz einfach seine Meinung sagt und das nicht gerade zimperlich.

Aber letztendlich ist es doch nur ein MIMIMI thread.


----------



## mulle (26. Februar 2009)

> Und an die Leute die WoW die ganze Zeit mit dem "wahren Leben" vergleichen wollen. Es werden tagtäglich irgendwelche Kinder missbraucht oder ermordet und ihr regt euch über einen gottverdammten Typen auf, der auf nem Mammut sitzt und damit posen will oder über Leute die euch auf dem Schulhof eure Milch geklaut haben. Das ist mir echt unbegreiflich.



Oki ... ich werde nun wohl auch als Egomane dagestellt aber was solls. aber in meinen augen ist dieses beispiel ein "WENIG" übertrieben... dir scheind es dann genau so unbegreiflich zu sein, wenn ich als autofahrer jemanden vor mir hab der nur 20kmh auf der autobahn fährt aber so ist nun mal das leben, man regt sich über sachen auf, die jemanden selbst stören!!! ... was allerdings nicht heißt das ich es sinnvoll finde wenn man sich über prozende wow spieler aufregt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Dilan (26. Februar 2009)

Ich mag Ironie und Sarkasmus.

Und der TE spricht mir aus dem Herzen.

12 von 10 Möglichen Punkten


----------



## Nemth (26. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde Anuee hat sowas von recht mit dem was sie schreibt!!!!

/sign


----------



## Doncryyy (26. Februar 2009)

Es steht jedem frei seine Meinung zu sagen/schreiben !!!
und wen es intressiert soll auch was dazu sagen, und wenn er über Kindergeburt schreibt, es ist seine sache und seine meinung !!

Angenommen einer von euch öffnet nen Thread wo er etwas ganz spezielles ansprechen will, und die leute flamen dich dann so derbe zu das es derber nicht mehr geht !!
wie fühlst du dich dann?? 

Ich selber spiele jz seit 3 tagen kein WoW, weil ich im content einfach alles clear hab und full epic bin usw. 
und wenn mir danach ist stehe ich in sturmwind oder dalaran rum und beobachte auch die leute weil ich nichts besseres zu tun habe !! 
und wenn ihr EINMAL aufwacht vor eurem pc und aufhört jede einzelne minute nach nem raid/ini oder sonst was zu suchen, würdet ihr auch merken wie sich die leute um euch verhalten !!
aber das versteht ihr ja nicht hinter eurem pc´s !!

naja diese tipps die er gegeben hat sind für jene hilfreich die aufmerksamkeit haben wollen, die was erreichen wollen, die einmal so gut oder besser sein wollen wie der klägliche rest !!!
und vor allem für neulinge oder ich sag mal für kiddies 12-15 oder so kA


----------



## ArcticMonkey (26. Februar 2009)

Zu mulle: Natürlich ist dieses Beispiel übertrieben. Und deine angesprochene Situation dürfte auch fast jedem bekannt vorkommen.

Vielleicht hab ich mich tatsächlich falsch ausgedrückt, also versuche ich es einfach nochmal. Mir gehen diese "Weltverbesserer" auf den Geist, die viel reden allerdings überhaupt nichts tun. Statts sich eben über diesen oft erwähnten Typen auf dem Mammut aufzuregen und dass dann gleich aufs rl zu projezieren mit der Behauptung, so würde unsere Gesellschaft verkommen ist einfach lächerlich. Es gibt da draußen genug Sachen die einfach schwerwiegender sind als solche Leute und über die sollte man sich Gedanken machen.


----------



## mulle (26. Februar 2009)

An ArcticMonkey: schon besser!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biebre (26. Februar 2009)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Hälfte von euch hat das Posting des TE nicht verstanden. *schmunzel*






Absynthia schrieb:


> Hi Anuee!
> 
> Toller Thread! Schön, dass es nachdenkliche Menschen wie dich gibt. Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir uns alle mehr Gedanken machen, über unsere Umwelt, Mitmenschen, "Nicht-Mitmenschen", und vor allem über UNS SELBST!
> 
> ...




/sign

@TE:

Ich denke da ähnlich wie du, in WoW laufen eigentlich wirklich viele rum die so denken, bzw was questen und Gruppen angeht ist eigentlich etwas wo man es immer sieht, wenn man wow spielt. Im RL ist es auch so, dass viel Nettigkeit/Offenheit durch das Streben nach z.B. beruflichem Vorankommen auf der Strecke bleibt. Das wird sich allerdings nie ändern weil es immer solche (die die helfen) und andere (die die nicht helfen etc.) gibt. Das ist ein Problem der Menschen bzw Menschen an sich.

Gruß Biebre.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (26. Februar 2009)

Es ist leider Fakt, dass in unserer Gesellschaft eine Ellenbogenmentalität herrscht und diese sich leider auch auf WoW überträgt.

Edit an den Herrn unter mir: "multiboxer sind leute WELCHE aufmerksamkeit brauchen"

"wo" Ist in diesem Fall falsches Deutsch. Wie ich das Hasse. -.-'


----------



## nekori (26. Februar 2009)

multiboxer sind leute wo aufmerksamkeit suchen


----------



## Semetor (26. Februar 2009)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Üblicher Whine/Troll-Thread von jemandem, der scheinbar ein Problem mit dem Spiel hat aber sich trotzdem weigert, auf ein anderes umzusteigen. Der darauf folgende Fullqoute ist auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll.... Habs mal gemeldet, da dieser Thread unnötig wie sonstwas ist.


Ahhh da haben wir schon den ersten der sich mit dem Inhalt angesprochen fühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightCreat (26. Februar 2009)

Naja bis auf die vielen Rechtschreibfehler ganz okay


----------



## Nirvana  ! (26. Februar 2009)

Bin ganz deiner Meinung! Manche Leute merken nicht , wie dämlich sie geworden sind.

Einen Punkt hast du aber noch nicht genannt : Geh ganz langsam durch Goldhain  und präsentiere jedem deine tollen Healwerte indem du Lichtblitz auf sie spamst


----------



## Nashan (26. Februar 2009)

Finde es nicht lustig oder interessant.


----------



## Netus (26. Februar 2009)

Danke für diesen Thread!
/sign


----------



## TypeOnegative (26. Februar 2009)

Das deine Rechtschreibung, naja, solala bei diesem Beitrag war steht außer Frage. Aber mein absoluter Favorit:



Anuee schrieb:


> So, wenn Du diese 13 Punkte *umsetzen tust*, wirste ein Star auf dein server.




made my day, pal

PS:



> multiboxer sind leute *wo* aufmerksamkeit suchen



Das ist auch super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## War-Rock (26. Februar 2009)

Man erkennt in diesem Thread gut die leute, die "der Anleitung" in WoW unbewusst folgen, weil sie ihn nicht verstehen - da es leuten die es verstehen selbst schon aufgefallen ist. Genau wie diesen Satz.

Mir ging in WoW vieles auf den Sack, weil es mitlerweile einfach ne Freakshow geworden war. Ich fand die Leute zum ende mehr bemitleidenswert, als das ich mich über sie aufregte, wenn mal wieder wer meint auf sein EQ stolz sein zu müssen.


Du trägst Epics? Ich trage Prada!
Du fährst ingi-Mofa? Ich fahre Harley!
Du legst bosse? Ich lege bitches!

Der unterschied ist, dass man sich im Leben sowas verdient - durch harte Arbeit. Allerdings sind selbst im echten leben diese leute keine besseren Menschen.

Aber wir alle wissen ja, das man " 'ne Freundin, Job und Hardcoreraiden" unter einen Hut bringen kann, wie viele einem in div. Foren erzählen wollen. Jedem das seine. Ist ja auch klar, wenn man sich zwischen Anerkennung im Game und Anerkennung im echen Leben entscheiden kann, wozu sich der normale mensch entscheidet - WoW natürlich. Ich persönlich lasse WoW lieber ganz außen vor und versuche das optimum aus den ersten beiden Punkten heraus zu holen. Macht mir mehr spaß, und bringt mir auf dauer echte anerkennung, aber wie gesagt, jedem das seine...

Und ich weiß, jetzt wird das "wenn dich WoW nicht interessiert, was willst du dann hier"-Argument kommen. Ich war eben hier was zu dem Patch zu lesen was mir von nem bekannten erzählt wurde, das da was neues tolles kommen soll und ich wieder anfangen soll. Und nun bin ich dann ausgerechnet auf diesen Thread gestoßen und sehe das alles eher schlimmer geworden ist - nein danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




in diesem Sinne...


----------



## Curentix (26. Februar 2009)

Omg, Philosphen unter den WoW'lern.....*yawn*.....

Was interessiert es mich eigentlich einen, Verzeichung, Scheiß wer Person XYZ ist? Den mögen vielleicht 5+ Mio. Spieler kennen, ich muss nicht, mich interessiert, wenn ich ein MMORPG spiele, eigentlich nur 2 Sachen: Meine Freunde, mit dennen ich spiele und der Spielspass.

Drakedog und Konsorten....alles Personen die ich zwar vom Hörensagen kenne, da viel über die geredet wird oder worden war, interessieren tun mich aber die Personen einen, Verzeichung, Scheiß. Da ich die nicht kenne und nicht kennen will.


----------



## Taranosh (26. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich mit einer Aufzählung beginnen darf:

1. Durchaus interessant und gut zusammengefasst. Diese kleinen Dinge machen teils tatsächlich das aus, was du besagst. Muss sagen, hab' schon andere Texte gelesen wo solche Sachen analysiert wurden, aber diesen Beitrag finde ich ziemlich kreativ.

2. Die logische Folge war schon nach ein paar Minuten zu sehen: Ich verstehe dein Gelaber nicht, du laberst Müll und get a life. Etwas anderes war nicht zu erwarten. Ist immer dasselbe wenn es (wahrscheinlich) nur darum geht, möglichst viele Beiträge im Forum verfasst zu haben. Ich meine, ist doch ein gefundenes Fressen?! Es geht ja einmal etwas weiter als: DPS, ITEM, OLOL, *zensiert*. Wobei es mich dünkt dass in fast jedem Beitrag hier irgendwo eine, nennen wir sie mal, 0-8-25 Antwort zu finden ist.

3. Ich muss es einfach nochmals sagen. Dein Beitrag sollte wahrscheinlich nicht eine direkte Anleitung sein, sondern eher, wie oben jemand sehr gut erwähnte, eine Momentaufnahme die durchaus gut niedergeschrieben wurde.

Und wenn sich nun jemand fragt: Er meinte doch er würde mit der Aufzählung "beginnen" wo zum wtf! ist denn der Rest? Nun, könnt gerne einen Thread deswegen öffnen, wird bestimmt einer fragen: Olol du machst dir Gedanken über sowas?? Get a Life!! Wie kann man nur seine kleine Anzahl denkbaren Gedanken für so etwas verbrauchen?!

How ever...


----------



## nosmoke (26. Februar 2009)

Geil geschrieben ^^ 

als schurke haste pflichtaddon: Bäm mod fanupdate


----------



## mvposse (26. Februar 2009)

Nehemiah schrieb:


> öhm, du warst wirklich noch nie raiden oder? weil jmd der absolut null peilung vom boss hat, ist nicht unbedingt gern gesehen, zumindest ich kann darauf verzichten einen boss zum hunderttausendsten mal erklären zu müssen...ach ja, schreib mir ne pm wenn du auch nur einen einzigen boss in naxx mit einer komplett anderen taktik legst! (ich denke da zb an heigan ohne tanz oder bei grobbulus die giftwolke mitten im raid platzieren xDDD)
> 
> MfG



stell dir vor dein lehrer hätte auch so gedacht und sagdu ich habe keine bock dir das htausendmal zu erklären 

oder  leute auf der straße die sehen du hast ein fleck an der hose aber sagen sich bor ich hatte schon htausend andern gesagt  jetzt noch dem das sagen ne habe ich kein bock druaf


----------



## Kiluan (26. Februar 2009)

Cool, ein WoW Emo


----------



## Dark Guardian (26. Februar 2009)

Bei vielen Antworten hier frage ich mich Ernsthaft was Leute von einer Community erwarten. Viele scheinen der Meinung zu sein die vom TE angesprochenen Punkte wären normal und er kritisiert diese zu Unrecht.

Kann es mehr Bestätigung für seine These geben? Hätte er Unrecht, gäbe es nicht so viel Geflame in diesem Thread. 

In WoW etwas erreichen zu wollen ist nichts shclimmes. Im PRinzip ist es sogar nur der Vergleich zum gewöhnlichem Singleplayer Spiel das man gerne "durchschaffen" möchte. Nur ist WoW leider nahezu Endlos, und die Spieler rennen einem irgendwann davon->Problem für VIELE, noch dazu wnen sie im "realem Leben" nicht das sind für was sie sich in WoW halten (kommt auch sehr häufig vor).

*"Die Welt ist im Wandel..."*


----------



## evalux (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einem sehr serh guten Freund verloren der so geworden ist (nach den 13ten Punkten) in wow, damal sals wir anfingen war er total sozial..offenherzig udn an Menschen interessiert...mir tut das weh...



Ich kenn das Gefühl ein bisschen, denn mir gings ähnlich, nur dass ich meinen Kumpel nicht verloren hab, sondern jetzt Allianz spiele und er Horde. OK, uns hat geholfen, dass wir ehrlich zueinander sind und unseren Streit bis zum Schluss austragen und irgendwie wieder einen Nenner finden. Wir können uns so akzeptieren, wie wir sind, weil jeder weiss, dass er sich im Ernstfall auf den anderen verlassen kann. Aber diese Toleranz muss schon beidseitig vorhanden sein.

Und hier nun eine Anleitung wie du dich beliebt machst, ohne deine besagten 13 Punkte einzuhalten.

Anleitung:

1. Lob auch mal. Wenn dich jemand im DPS oder Gesamtschaden überholt, lass auch mal ein Lob fallen. Wenn er nett ist, verrät er dir vielleicht, wie er so hoch kommt. Oder packt dich auf seine Freundesliste, weil er es mag, dass er auch mal gelobt wird. Aber vielleicht reagiert er auch arrogant. Dann weisst du, wen du ganz schnell vergessen kannst.

2. Versuche Achievements, die keine sind, und erwähne sie im Gildenchat. Reagiere auf Bemerkungen a la "dat lohnt sich doch nich" damit, dass du sie erst recht machst. 

3. Zeige in diesen Zeiten des allgemeinen Epic-Ausrüstungswahns mittels demonstrativen Stil-Bewusstseins, dass du das nicht nötig hast. Am besten machen sich z.B die Pantalons des leitenden Designers (Fineous Dunkelader in Schwarzfelstiefen) in Kombination mit dem Korsarenüberhemd (Edwin van Cleef in DM) und irgendwelchen Abenteurer-Stiefeln samt gewöhnlichen Cowboyhut und einer Angelrute als Waffe. Und immer die Katze dabeihaben. Leg diese Ausrüstung erst kurz vor Betreten der Ini ab.

4. Lasse im Raid bei Raidleitern oder Leuten, die grade AFK gegangen sind, mal die Ringelrei-Nummer raus: Langsamlauf-Taste einmal drücken und dann immer im Kreis um die jeweilige Person rum. Wenn du Dudu bist, mach dies bevorzugt in Bärenform. Benutze diese auch, um dich auf das Gesicht der Person zu setzen, die sich grade demonstrativ schlafen gelegen hat, weils ihr zu lange dauert.

5. Wenn du meinst, dass der Raidleiter etwas falsch macht, frage ihn, warum er das macht. Entweder er erklärt dir, warum er es so macht oder sagt "weil wirs immer so machen". Im letzteren Fall warte das Scheitern ab, bevor du dein Verbesserungsvorschlag anbringst. Weil vorher wirkt er nur wie Besserwisserei.

6. Antworte (solange es nicht um Raids geht) bei Fragen im LFG-Channel nach deinen HP/ZM/DPS-Werten grundsätzlich mit "Deine Mudda" und geh da bloss nicht mit, denn da ist Frust vorprogrammiert.

7.Gehe, wenn möglich, keinem Duell aus dem Wege. Ist egal ob du gewinnst. Andere wollen auch ihren Spass haben.

8. Versuche Quests, wo "Empfohlen: 5 Spieler" drinsteht, immer erstmal alleine und lass alle wissen dass du es "fast geschafft" hättest.

9.Sage bei einem für dich neuen Boss vor der Raidleiter-Ansage "Is das dieser Boss, der nix kann" ? Wenn du selber Raidleiter bist, achte immer darauf zu sagen, dass der Boss "eigentlich easy" is und nix kann, "so wie dieser Hunter hier halt...."

10.Habe immer mindestens eine Waffe mit Mungo drauf in deinem Repertoire. Überrede einen anderen Spieler, am besten Stoffklasse, sich auch so eine Waffe zuzulegen und macht dann vor Raidinis Nackt-Duelle. Damit wanderst du schneller in die Screenshot-Ordner als mit Full T7,8.

11.Mach öfters mal in Heroinis das was du auf keinen Fall tun sollst und sag dann "Ups".

12.Würfle um Teile, die du nicht brauchst und nicht tragen kannst und sag dann "War nur Spass".

13.Wenns im Raid ernst wird, egal in welcher Hinsicht, trinke demonstrativ dein Sulfuronwasser.

Wenn du all das tust und imer noch keinen Spass hast, bist du echt im falschen Spiel.


----------



## Alpirìh (26. Februar 2009)

Nun; ich habe mir hier einige Beiträge durchgelesen; nicht alle; aber einige...

Die Com in WoW hat sich wirklich sehr verändert. Zu Anfangszeiten hat man sich noch ohne großartige Addons sein Brot verdienen müssen. Hier gab es ein viel ausgeprägteres "Miteinander"...

Ich denke, es hängt immer etwas davon ab, was man sucht. Angefangen bei der Altersgruppe... Ich bin fast 30 und kann mit einer Gilde, deren Altersdurchschnitt bei 13 liegt nicht viel anfangen. Umgekehrt wird das ähnlich sein.
Man sollte auch die soziale Seite nicht ausser acht lassen. Jeder Mensch tickt anders; ergo sollte man eine gewisse Toleranz an den Tag legen. Ich darf nicht erwarten, dass mein Mitspieler so denkt und redet, wie ich...
Dazu kommt, das man WoW auf die verschiedensten Weisen spielen kann. Der eine lässt sich Zeit mit seinem Char zu leveln und schaut sich lieber die Landschaft an, andere Leveln ihren Char in zwei Wochen auf 80... Eine Frage des Ehrgeizes...

Wenn hier ein paar Sachen nicht zusammenpassen, kommt es zu Spannungen und man kann die Lust am Spiel verlieren. Hier ist es wichtig, sich sein passendes Umfeld zu suchen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre eine passende Gilde. Andere Spieler, mit denen man nicht so klar kommt, lässt man dann einfach links liegen, oder verbringt weniger Zeit mit ihnen...

So mach ich das jedenfalls... Einfach nichts an sich rankommen lassen. Man muss über die Dinge, die einen stören drüberstehen können. Ansonsten macht man sich das Leben in WoW zur Hölle.... Es ist ein Spiel; und es sollte Spass machen....


----------



## EisblockError (26. Februar 2009)

Ich habs mir ganz durchgelesen aber einen Punkt hast du vergessen: Rechtschreibung.
Wenn jemand viele Rechtschreibfehler macht wie du denken andere automatisch dass du auch bei anderen Sachen soviele Fehler machst.
Den Rest allerdings kenne ich und habe viele Sachen auch schon selbst angewendet um einen Stammplatz zu bekommen. ausser das mit den Lügen.


----------



## MadRedCap (26. Februar 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich... soviel Müll auf einen Haufen habe ich selten gelesen...

Ich vergleiche Raiden in einer Raidgilde immer wieder gerne mit dem spielen in einer Fußballmannschaft. Wie wird man da beliebt? Genau. So wird man auch in WoW beliebt.

Aber wer solche Minderwertigkeitskomplexe hat, sich selbst und seine Persönlichkeit total hinten an zu stellen, nur um anderen zu gefallen, der tut mir wirklich leid.


----------



## Georan (26. Februar 2009)

weder unterhaltsam noch gutgeschrieben...


----------



## Schlamm (26. Februar 2009)

Man macht sich ja nicht automatisch beliebt wenn man in einem Raid mit dem Strom schwimmt. Man macht sich dadurch höchstens nur nicht unbeliebt...
Ist doch fade, wenn man sich nicht ausleben kann, gerade in einem Raid wo man sich auch echt beweisen kann.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (26. Februar 2009)

Ich stimme Anuee zu...alle Punkte sind zutreffend...



Auch ich hab mir bereits paar Gedanken zum Verhalten mancher Menschen Ingame im Gegensatz zum RL gemacht...

Es gibt Menschen die bringen Erfahrungen aus dem Game in ihr RL mit...

Jetzt mal als Beispiel, ich zocke jezz schon so lange das ich manchmal "WoW-denke" und bin sicher nicht der einzigste xD

Da kommts schonmal vor daste dir nen bartigen großen Mann anschaust und denkst "Hey! Ein Tauren Dudu" oder ne schrumpelige alte Oma: "Sieht aus wie n UD Warlock" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btt: Finde es trifft 99% aller Fälle zu das Menschen im WWW eine neue Identität annehmen...

just my 2 cents

MFG Battle


----------



## Chínín (26. Februar 2009)

Du listest das auf, was ich seit 2 Monaten anwende ;-P

an die, die meinen man ist bescheuert wenn man seine eigene Persönlichkeit hinten anstelltelt...ich hatte mal einen Gnom Magier und bin meinem Alter von 14 Jahren perfekt nachgekommen...ich wurde aus 3 Gilden geworfen, mich hatten mindestens 30 Leute auf ignore, und mich in inis und so mitnehmen wollte mich auch niemand mehr


----------



## Benrok (26. Februar 2009)

lol zum thread und an meinen vorposter :
ich hab mit 14 erfolgreich geraidet und mich hatte niemand auffer ignore.
jetz bin ich 16 raide noch erfolgreicher und mich hat denke ich da ich eig immer nett bin auch niemand auffer ignore.
jetz kommt der knüller : ich bin immer so wie ich in echt auch sein würde.das is das bester erfolgsrezept !
mfg


----------



## RiRo (26. Februar 2009)

Tut mir Leid, aber der Autor hat einfach Recht! Auch wenn es die meisten Leute einfach nicht wahrhaben wollen, aber WoW ist einfach verkommen. Das soll jetzt nicht als Mimi Beitrag rüber kommen doch es ist so!

mfg
riro


----------



## Forc (26. Februar 2009)

ich glaub 75% der leser haben den sinn des Themas nicht verstanden!
und einige verstehen auch nicht was de TE damit sagen will


----------



## Drachenelf (26. Februar 2009)

Schenk doch einfach jedem in Og 100g dann wirste beliebt. :-D


----------



## Klondike (26. Februar 2009)

liebster TE, bitte suche einen Psychotherapeuten auf 

Danke



was deine liste angeht einige punkte sind richtig, spielst du vernünftig ( ein dd`ler sollte nuneinmal schaden machen...ein heiler heilen...etc.) nehmen dich deine mitspieler gern wieder mit, eventuell werden es auch einmal deine freunde


----------



## Sabrina1 (26. Februar 2009)

Wie wird man in WoW beliebt?
Da gibt es eine klare Antwort:,man wird in WoW dann beliebt wenn es in RL nicht klappt oder man kein RL mehr hat.
Alleine der von den TE verfassten Posting lässt schon darauf schließen.Hmm wie kann man nur eine virtuelle Welt vorm echten RL stellen?

Klarer Fall für Klapse

MFG


----------



## Sh@dowblood (26. Februar 2009)

ich möchte nicht die zig millionen WoW-Spieler (oder wenigstens die vielen auf meinem server) in meiner FL haben da kann ich ja gleich die wer-liste nehmen mir reichen ein par die man aber dafür auch regelmäßig grüßt und mit den labert und hilfts mir wenn ich bei einloggen zugespammt werde mit "hi" "hiho" "nabend" ein par genügen jawohl auch
Mann muss nicht wie alle sein auch wenn man dann nicht überall beliebt ist,was du richtig erkannt hast, dafür ist man man selbst und wenn man in der gilde nett ist und bein par kumpels reicht das doch voll und ganz


----------



## ArcticMonkey (26. Februar 2009)

Du beschimpfst andere als dumm und sagst dann gleichzeitig noch, dass diese 13 Punkte absolut so stimmen?

Dann erklär mir doch mal was so schlimm an jemandem ist der sein 1000 Fische Achievment macht, oder jemanden der einfach nen Titel trägt den er toll findet? Tun diese Leute damit jemandem weh? Schaden sie irgendwem damit? Nein mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (26. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube der TE steckt gerade in der Pubertät, hat ein T-Shirt von Che an und findet das alles irgendwie aus der Ordnung geraten ist.
Jetzt hinterfragt er natürlich kritisch die Welt. 
Und wo fängt man da am besten an?
Ja, natürlich in WoW, denn das ist die Welt die er am besten kennt und versteht...


----------



## MarZ1 (26. Februar 2009)

Jahmaydoh schrieb:


> Ich glaube der TE steckt gerade in der Pubertät, hat ein T-Shirt von Che an und findet das alles irgendwie aus der Ordnung geraten ist.
> Jetzt hinterfragt er natürlich kritisch die Welt.
> Und wo fängt man da am besten an?
> Ja, natürlich in WoW, denn das ist die Welt die er am besten kennt und versteht...




ein musterbeispiel...typisch irgendwie ... ein spieler der nix zu tun hat (nehm ich mal an ) und beleidigt grundlos den te, noch nie was von meinungsfreiheit und toleranz gehört oder? 

wenns einige nicht verstanden haben> der TE hat seine 13 punkte EXTRA! so provokant geschrieben das es auffällt, man muss net alles wörtlich nehmen was er geschrieben hat aber er hat recht! es ändert sich leider wirklich die gesellschaft, glücklicherweise bemerke ich das größtenteils nur ausserhalb meiner gilde...wenn man solche sätze wie "komme nur mit wen clear gemacht wird sonst ist ja die id versaut" musterbeispiel von heute naxx 25er...und es war KEIN random sondern leider aus der gilde...

die leuten wollen nur ihre lila epics und mehr net...die gemeinschaft ist nur ein mittel zum zweck da man halt net alleine raiden kann :/ zumindest für eine gruppe die wie es scheint größer wird
leider stellt sich das problem mir selbst ...was soll ich in naxx wenn ich da nix mehr brauch aber wenn man dann doch zusammenspielt und halt zusammen was erlebt/erfolg hat machts dann doch wieder spaß(aber nur bei leuten die man dann kennt, seis rl oder halt ingame schon bissel länger)

diese gruppe fokusiert sich nur auf die epics und andere "wert" gegenstände...klar will man vorankommen und nicht unnötig wo rumwipen oder sagen wir burg non hero helfen wenn man halt nix mehr brauch mit 80... aber trotzdem sollte man schon schauen wozu man wow ansich spielt...ist es wirklich nur das t7,5 set ?! ich sags euch wenn ihr full epic seit aber halt die item vor den spielspaß/spielgemeinschaft setzt werden ihr feststellen das wow plötzlich langweilig ist und dann halt "content ausgeluscht" schreit...wenn ihr in 1 monat t8 content raidet und t8,5 full habt stellt sich das gleiche problem wieder ein und der kreis fängt neu an ?

tja zum anfang hab ich geschrieben das da jmd langeweile hatte...trifft auf mich zu, aber ich denke ich hab mit meinem beitrag niemanden beleidigt und den TE ermutigt sich net von den sogenannten flame wars zubeeinflussen!


----------



## Holyjudge (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> Üblicher Whinthread von jemanden, der beobachtet das viele Menschen falsch sind, und sein guter freund sich verändert hat...der zwar Lust auf das Spiel hat , aber mit den Menschen nicht klarkommt. Und im anderen Spielen ist es auch so....es geht mir um die entwicklung der Menschheit , was ein wichtiges Thema ist...es ist überall so, ob in wow/Hdro oder im Rl, das ist beängstigend..fühlst Du Dich wohl bei sowas?
> 
> Oder bist Du wie die meisten die es einfach hin nehmen udn an sich denken und nix verändern wollen b.z.w öffentlich drüber reden und anhand von solchen Antworten sehn wie die meisten drauf sind?
> 
> Edit: wenn Buffed den Thread schliesst dann zeigen die nur das es den Egal ist, wie Menschen ticken und denken....ich finde das Interessant sich damit aus einander zu setzen. Und vieleich tdenken andere so ähnlich wie ich und habe das selbe oder ähnliches Problem udn trauen sich drüber zu reden.



Ich sehe das ähnlich wie du! Ich bin wie ich bin wenn jemand damit
nicht klar kommt ist das sein Pech !

Es hängt einfach ab wie gefestigt man in seiner persönlichkeit ist

ich fliege alle paar wochen monate aus gilden raus weil ich idioten nicht abkann
die sich einschleimen etc und wenn ich denen die Meinung geige... pff bin ich halt auf
einer ig liste mir ist das egal
Ist ein spiel, ich habe oft meien spaß - ende


solltest du auch so sehen und nicht solche threads aufmachen die die 
wenigsten zu ende lesen


----------



## Jahmaydoh (26. Februar 2009)

MarZ schrieb:


> ein musterbeispiel...typisch irgendwie ... ein spieler der nix zu tun hat (nehm ich mal an ) und beleidigt grundlos den te, noch nie was von meinungsfreiheit und toleranz gehört oder?
> ....


Ich raide momentan nicht bis Ulduar das stimmt, dass hat aber mehrere Gründe.
Und wo ich den TE beleidigt haben soll, kA. Weil ich vermutete er sei in der Pubertät? Das ist nunmal die Zeit in der sich für einen Mensch am meisten ändert. Auch biologisch erklärbar. Also die wahrscheinlichste Theorie für seine plötzliche Gesellschaftsanalyse, andere gibt es natürlich auch. Wenn du das als Beleidigung auffasst sind also alle jungen Menschen eine Beleidigung? 
Und zu seinem Inhalt sagte ich ja garnichts, vielleicht stimme ich ihm ja zu. Nicht:


Was ich sagen wollte:
Nur weil es der TE vielleicht so wahrnimmt und auch reflektiert oder in einem Umfeld zugange ist, in dem solche Mißstände wirklich vorkommen muss es nicht auf den Rest der Menschheit zutreffen. 
Ich habe zumindest 50% von seinen Punkten nie erlebt, die anderen sind stark übertrieben geschildert um diesen völlig unwichtigen Sachen(Ingame) mehr Gewicht zu verleihen.
WoW auf gesellschaftliche Ebene zu ziehen ist nunmal nicht einfach, Online-Rollenspieler sind (noch) eine Randerscheinung der Gesellschaft, auch wenn man sie in vielen Bereichen findet.

Meine Meinung (für die Fans der freien Meinungsäusserung)


----------



## Hamburgperle (26. Februar 2009)

Was für nen unsinniger Whine zum Käse. 

HSV hat gewonnen ... es geht weiter in Europa ... 
Bremen leider auch weiter ... 

.. soviel zum RL


----------



## Draguhl (26. Februar 2009)

göttlich jemand, der den nagel auf den kopf trifft


----------



## peacefrogs (26. Februar 2009)

dazu kann ich jetzt nur eins sagen
du bist ein totaler idiot


----------



## Anuee (26. Februar 2009)

peacefrogs schrieb:


> dazu kann ich jetzt nur eins sagen
> du bist ein totaler idiot


Ja das ist der einfachste weg...jemanden Beleidigen der die Wahrheit sagt, leb man weiter in deiner Welt mein Freund...ist schon schön wenn man sich alles so hinstellt wie man es will.


----------



## Exeone (26. Februar 2009)

Der TE ersteller hat vollkommen recht und so antworten wie peacefrogs beweisen nur wie assig doch die wow comm ist nicht alle aber verdammt viele


----------



## Jahmaydoh (26. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> Ja das ist der einfachste weg...jemanden Beleidigen der die Wahrheit sagt, leb man weiter in deiner Welt mein Freund...ist schon schön wenn man sich alles so hinstellt wie man es will.


genauso schön ist es die eigene Meinung als die "Wahrheit" hinzustellen. 
Von welcher Lüge eigentlich? 
Das WoW immer mehr zu einem Zahlen- und Item-Vergleich wird?
Oder das sich manche Leute in der Anonymität so Verhalten wie es ihnen passt?
Oder das es sicherlich für einige Leute besser wäre, etwas mehr von der echten Welt zu sehen?

Welch schockierend neue Erkenntnisse.


----------



## ArcticMonkey (26. Februar 2009)

Du gehst auf keinen einzigen konstruktiven Post ein, der widerlegt was du behauptest Anuee. Aber schön davon reden, dass das ja die "Wahrheit" ist.


----------



## BimmBamm (27. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> Ja das ist der einfachste weg...jemanden Beleidigen der die Wahrheit sagt, leb man weiter in deiner Welt mein Freund...ist schon schön wenn man sich alles so hinstellt wie man es will.



Welche "Wahrheit"? Daß es Leute gibt, die sich bei anderen einschleimen? Welch grundsätzlich neue Erkenntnis! 

Zum Verhalten der Menschheit allgemein empfehle ich Dir ein Blick in das Geschichtsbuch - gerade die deutsche Geschichte hat da einiges zu bieten. Zu psychologischen Ursachen siehe Baumanns "Dialektik der Ordnung"; in Sachen "Obrigkeitshörigkeit" solltest Du einen Blick auf Milgram werfen. Ebenso solltest Du Dich mit der wechselnden Hirnstruktur bei männlichen Jugendlichen in der Pubertät auseinandersetzen.

Deine 13 Punkte treffen nicht. Kein Mensch macht sich beliebt, weil er mit seinem Mammut post oder mit gezückter verzauberter Waffe durch die virtuelle Stadt rennt. Neid und Mißgunst, die er dann hervorruft, sind das Gegenteil von Beliebtheit. Zudem sind sie oberflächlich beschrieben und ausgearbeitet worden - nix von "Tiefsinn". Wer hat da noch einmal wem "Oberflächlichkeit" vorgeworfen?

Der Hintergrund, inwiefern sich Dein RL-Freund angeblich in welcher Weise in Bezug auf Deinen 13-Thesen-Anschlag hinsichtlich seines RL-Verhalten zu Dir geändert hat, bleibst Du vollkommen schuldig. Ich vermute da, er hat eine neue Clique gefunden, der er sich anpasst - was heißt, daß sein voriges Verhalten Dir gegenüber ebenfalls nur eine oberflächliche Anpassung war, um von Dir akzeptiert zu werden. Diese Form der "Einschleimerei" wurde von Dir nur nicht wahrgenommen, weil sie in diesem Falle Dir zugute kam. Jugendliche bzw. junge Erwachsene ohne gefestigten Charakter verhalten sich nun mal in der Regel bis auf wenige Ausnahmen so - und der "Weltschmerz" ist ebenfalls eine normale Entwicklung in der Pubertät.

Von Deinem immer wieder betonten "tiefsinnigen Nachdenken" ist im Text nicht viel zu spüren. Es ist eine einseitige, subjektive Schilderung von fast reinen emotionalen Wahrnehmungen, die in keinen rechten Kontext gebracht werden und beinhaltet deshalb die selbe Oberflächlichkeit, die Du anderen vorwirfst (zumal meine WoW-Raid-Realität ganz anders aussah, was zeigt, daß Deine Aussagen eben keine allgemeine Gültigkeit haben. Es mag daran liegen, daß ich hauptsächlich mit Leuten unterwegs bin, die das Alter von 25 schon länger überschritten haben). Der ständige Versuch, seine eigene sehr emotional angereicherte Gedankenwelt als die "allgemein gültige Wahrheit" hinzustellen, erinnert da schon an Trollerei und zeigt, daß Du eben nicht genügend nachgedacht oder sehr wenig Lebenserfahrung hast.


----------



## PARAS.ID (27. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> 9.Schaue Dir Videos und Guides an..und leite dann selbe rein Raid mit den Vorgebenen Taktiken und Guides...lern es einfach auswendig und funktioniere wie einen Bot im Ts udn tue so als wärst du der checker. Wichtig hier bei ist, immer die Leute zu loben.



Lach,mit abstand der Beste. Ich neige auch mit dem Fahrrad auf der autobahn zu fahren,ich wusste,dass ich nicht allein bin.

Im Endeffekt schreibst du leider nur Schwachsinn. Das hat nichts mit flamen zu tun,aber wenn du so bedeutungsschwanger daherredest, diese ganze Gamingwelt so leicht durchschaut hast und sie doch so offen kritisierst,so denk ich doch,dass du leicht dieses Spiel deinstallieren kannst.
Weil im Endeffekt bist du wie jeder anderer auch. jeder andere der im Handelschannel so melodramatisch verkündet. "Dieses Spiel ist doch scheiße -.-" (Nicht eigene Kreation) und trotz alledem uns nicht  verschonen kann.

Wer der ganzen Liste zustimmen kann ,der beschwert sich auch,dass die Polizei gerade IHN mit 180 Km/h auf der Landstraße geblitzt hat.

So far,
/close



Exeone schrieb:


> Der TE ersteller hat vollkommen recht und so antworten wie peacefrogs beweisen nur wie assig doch die wow comm ist nicht alle aber verdammt viele


 *lacht
Ich hoff es lebt sich gut in Mittelerde.
Wink bitte schön von dort, die WoW Comm besteht nichtnur aus den 5 Buffed-Usern und dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manche HDRO Server jedoch schon.


EDIT.: 
Punkt 14:
Korrekturlesen des Postes.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (27. Februar 2009)

Ich kann den meisten Punkten der Liste zustimmen. Bin sicher niemand der sich in den Mittelpunkt drängen muss, habe genug Freunde im Leben, hab nen Job und ein normales Leben. Schleime micht nicht irgendwo ein und informiere mich viel bzw meines erachtens nach ist Wissen nun mal Macht. Ich bin offen Herzig, helfe wo es geht und Leite sogar eine Gilde. Ich schaffe es sogar im Endcontent zu raiden. Alles nur eine Sache wie man sich sein Leben einteilen kann bzw es "ordnen" kann. 

Macht mich das zu dem Menschen den Anuee so verzweifelt versucht damit abzustempeln? Bei weitem nicht.. genau deswegen ist dieser ganze Thread für mich sinnlos und eine beschränkte Sicht auf die WoW Community. Nichts weiteres als ein Klischee in das er/sie einen versucht rein zu zwängen nur weil ein Kumpel sich zu einem totalen Assi entwickelt hat. So ist nun mal das Leben und Anuee.. du wirst es kaum fassen ABER: Das ist sogar jeden Tag im wirklichen Leben so. Noch nie bemerkt? Dann komme ich nun mal mit einem konter Klischee.. geh weniger Zocken und mehr in Gesellschaft.


----------



## Exeone (27. Februar 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Lach,mit abstand der Beste. Ich neige auch mit dem Fahrrad auf der autobahn zu fahren,ich wusste,dass ich nicht allein bin.
> 
> Im Endeffekt schreibst du leider nur Schwachsinn. Das hat nichts mit flamen zu tun,aber wenn du so bedeutungsschwanger daherredest, diese ganze Gamingwelt so leicht durchschaut hast und sie doch so offen kritisierst,so denk ich doch,dass du leicht dieses Spiel deinstallieren kannst.
> Weil im Endeffekt bist du wie jeder anderer auch. jeder andere der im Handelschannel so melodramatisch verkündet. "Dieses Spiel ist doch scheiße -.-" (Nicht eigene Kreation) und trotz alledem uns nicht  verschonen kann.
> ...




du musst es ja wissen wie viele auf ein Server sind, was aber die anzahl der hdro Spieler mit den Spinnern in wow zu tun hat weis ich aber auch auch nicht


----------



## toryz (27. Februar 2009)

peacefrogs schrieb:


> dazu kann ich jetzt nur eins sagen
> du bist ein totaler idiot



Yeah, solch ein "Satz" qualifiziert. 

@TE: Aber stimmt schon, zum Großteil jedenfalls, erst gestern habe ich in einem anderen Thread gemerkt das ziemlich viele Spieler das Spiel auf ihr RL übertragen und sich somit ihre Prioritäten drastisch ändern. Man muss auch dazu sagen das es keinen Sinn macht mit solchen Menschen zu diskutieren, lass sie einfach ihre Meinung haben denn genau wie du werden sie, sie wohl nicht so schnell ändern. Irgendwann wachen sie auf, aus dieser Starre und merken das man in einer virtuellen Welt nichts erreichen kann was außerhalb ihres Zimmers nur ansatzweise Respekt verdient.

Aber nein, man kann so etwas nicht auf jeden oder viele Spieler beziehen, es soll sogar echt noch Menschen geben von denen du einen Gegenstand bekommst ohne das sie sich bei dir einschleimen wollen. Es soll sogar noch Spieler geben die selbst nach einem 3 Whipe keinen cholerischen Anfall bekommen. Und zu guter Letzt soll es wirklich noch Spieler geben die ein Fünkchen Anstand und Niveau besitzen. Aber wie man sieht sind in deinem Thread davon nicht all zu viele unterwegs.

Aber man könnte diese Liste noch unendlich weiter ergänzen:
- *Beleidige andere Spieler wenn sie im Duell gegen dich gewonnen haben*... Schon damals flogen wohl die Hüttchen vom Tisch beim "Mensch ärgere dich" nicht Whipe. Oh ja ich steh auf Beleidigungen. 

- *Fordere andere Mitspieler ungefragt zum Duell oder lade sie, ohne das sie auch nur die geringste Ahnung haben in eine Gruppe.* Ja auch mit LV 80 haben einige den Chat noch nicht entdeckt, auf in ein neues Abenteuer. Um das ganze noch etwas zu steigern und für die Menschen die auch dann den Chat noch nicht entdeckt haben: *Fordere sie beim nächsten vorbei gehen erneut auf.*

-* Vermeide Sätze, sprich einfach einen Spieler der sich in den östlichen Pestländern aufhält mit: Stratholme, an und erwarte das er sofort weiß was du von ihm möchtest. *JA du bist eine Maschine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du warst lange Zeit in einem Uboot aufgestellt und hast jede feindliche Nachricht geknackt, mochte sie noch so verschlüsselt gewesen sein. Du weißt sofort das,
a.) Du in diese Ini mitkommen sollst.
b.) Dein eigentlicher Name TomTom ist und doch bitte den Weg beschreiben sollst.
c.) Du dich dort wunderbar auskennst und eine Städteführung abhalten sollst.

- *Flüster jeden potenziellen Heiler an auch wenn er nicht in der LFG steht ob er eine Ini heilen mag. Sagt er dir das er nicht möchte und genau aus diesem Grund nicht in der LFG ist dann antwortest du ihm mit einem: mimimi l2p.* JA, auch hier bist du eine Maschine und du hast zu gehorchen, wieso hast du auch einen Heiler gelevelt? Du musst immer und sofort heilen!





> Was für nen unsinniger Whine zum Käse.



Vielleicht magst du noch ein paar Fritzchen Witze dazu hören? Die sind nämlich genau so abgedroschen und ausgelaucht wie dieser dämliche Spruch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Kein Mensch macht sich beliebt, weil er mit seinem Mammut post oder mit gezückter verzauberter Waffe durch die virtuelle Stadt rennt. Neid und Mißgunst, die er dann hervorruft, sind das Gegenteil von Beliebtheit. Zudem sind sie oberflächlich beschrieben und ausgearbeitet worden - nix von "Tiefsinn". Wer hat da noch einmal wem "Oberflächlichkeit" vorgeworfen?



Bei dem Punkt zur Beliebtheit gebe ich dir Recht, aber was den Neid angeht? Naja ich weiß nicht, selbst wenn ich die 16k Gold für das Mamut hätte würde ich es mir wohl nie kaufen. Wozu auch? Es erfüllt wohl den gleichen Sinn wie Musik statt einem Freizeichen am Telefon. Aber dem potentiellen Mamutbesitzer geht es wohl eher darum das er zeigen möchte: "Ich habe etwas erreich"....neid macht sich da in meinen Augen nur bei denen breit die dem selben Irrglauben hinter her jagen.


----------



## syntax error (27. Februar 2009)

Nach wiederholtem lesen kann ich nach wie vor weder Ironie noch Sarkasmuss in demposting des TE erkennen.
Diese "Beobachtungen" sind so ausgelutscht, dass man meinen könnte die 13 Punkte wären von irgendwelchen
"mach dir dein eigenes Achievement" abgetippt.

Wie  hier schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde ist WOW ein Spiel welches von den verschiedensten Menschen gespielt
wird. Allerdings ist nur ein verschwindend geringer Teil so drauf wie vom TE beschrieben.

Da läuft einer mit gezückten, leuchtenden Schwertern durch die Stadt? Mal dran gedacht, daß dem Spieler dieses
aussehen einfach gefällt, und nicht um zu posen?
Vieleicht sollte man einfach mal versuchen nicht gleich überall bösartigkeit zu unterstellen, und auch mal über den
Tellerrand zu schauen.

Gruß,
SE


----------



## Laeknishendr (27. Februar 2009)

Die ganze Welt ist falsch und verlogen - also ist es gleichgültig ob die Spieler in WoW spezielle Muster annehmen.
Was mir nur sehr auffälltin Deiner Ausführung: die meisten von Dir erwähntenPunkte sind eigentlich normaler Natur - einzig allein das einschleimen könnte unter Deinen thread Titel fallen. Aber der Rest?
Scheinbar doch ein "Whinethread" - und ich schreibe sehr ungern dieses Wort. Wenn es mir nicht paßt wie es ist, dann höre ich auf. Solange ich dennoch dabei bleibe , akzeptiere ich diese Gepflogenheiten als Gegeben.


----------



## Lurka (27. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> Vieleicht  biste deshalb Boxer geworden? Um Dich nicht mti anderen auseinander zusezten? B.z.w es auch nicht merh kannst , weil die meisten sehr komisch sind?




Wie heisst das Zeug? Ich will auch was davon haben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist ja schlimm...Hobbypsychologe, Troll oder doch einfach nur verpeilt bis hinter die Ohren?

Btw ist der Thread Sarkastisch oder gar Ernst gemeint??



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Der ständige Versuch, seine eigene sehr emotional angereicherte Gedankenwelt als die "allgemein gültige Wahrheit" hinzustellen, erinnert da schon an Trollerei und zeigt, daß Du eben nicht genügend nachgedacht oder sehr wenig Lebenserfahrung hast.


*unterschreib*


----------



## Agrimor (27. Februar 2009)

Ich quote den mich betreffenden  Teil mal und versehe meine Antworten mit Farbe, weil bei dem mittlerweile sehr langen Thread sonst die Übersicht verloren geht.



Dryadris schrieb:


> @Agrimor
> 
> Es gibt für mich einen Unterschied zwischen "unterordnen" und "unterwerfen". Wenn ich vor mir einen kompetenten Raidleiter habe, von dem ich genau weiß, dass er Ahnung von seinem Job hat, dann gibt es für mich keinen Grund eine Entscheidung in Frage zu stellen. Genauso wie ich weiß, dass wenn ich es tue, er damit umgehen kann. Aber es gibt genug Raidleiter, die eben das nicht sind: Kritikfähig.
> Wenn man bei solchen Leuten dann mal eine Entscheidung in Frage stellt, dann reagieren sie oft sehr ungehalten und wenn man Pech hat, dann ist man seinen Raidplatz los. Ergo sagen dann einfach viele gar nichts, nehmen alles hin, auch wenn sie genau wissen, dass es eigentlich eine falsche Entscheidung ist. Das ist dann eben nicht "unterordnen", sondern "unterwerfen".
> ...


----------



## geVayn (27. Februar 2009)

Secretraven schrieb:


> du bist einfach nur dumm echt. Ich frage mich immer wieder wie solche Menschen drauf sind die sowas schreiben ...
> Was für ein Problem hast du mit dem Post ? Er hat vollkommen recht und die 13 Punkte sind logisch nachvollziehbar, dass müsstest sogar du verstehen...
> Omg wo kommt sowas her, soviel dummheit.
> 
> ...



wtf? Also ich persönlich glaube ja dass das ironisch/zynisch/sarkastisch gemeint war... Oder Secretraven möchte beliebt werden indem er die Liste anwendet und fängt gleich mal mit dem schleimen an...
Also anderen Leuten Dummheit vorzuwerfen ist ja immer bissl fragwürdig. Aber ihnen dann noch den Mund verbieten zu wollen zeugt nicht gerade von Diskussionsfähigkeit.


----------



## Agrimor (27. Februar 2009)

geVayn schrieb:


> wtf? Also ich persönlich glaube ja dass das ironisch/zynisch/sarkastisch gemeint war... Oder Secretraven möchte beliebt werden indem er die Liste anwendet und fängt gleich mal mit dem schleimen an...
> Also anderen Leuten Dummheit vorzuwerfen ist ja immer bissl fragwürdig. Aber ihnen dann noch den Mund verbieten zu wollen zeugt nicht gerade von Diskussionsfähigkeit.



Wäre das jetzt Namecalling, wenn ich sagen würde, dass ich genau den gemeldet habe? ^^


----------



## Dufurius (27. Februar 2009)

Kopf---->Tisch
Kopf---->Tisch

Tut mir leid aber nach diesem Thread bin ich der festen Überzeugung dass das einzige was noch größer ist als die Weiten des Weltals die Dummheit der Menschen ist. 

Sag ma habt ihr eigentlich alle nix zu tun?? 

Allen die jetzt hier den TE befürworten und sich über die soziale Lage in WoW auskotzen einschließlich dem TE selbst kann ich nur sagen: Ihr seit genau das was ihr verurteilt. Und ganz nebenbei habt ihr anscheinend alle samt den Anschluss an die Realität verloren. Den wer sich ernsthaft den Kopf zerreist über die Soziale Lage in einem       !!!!!!!!!!!SPIEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!   (die Betohnung liegt auf Spiel wie man nur unschwer erkennen kann) bei dem ist sowieso jede Hoffnung verloren. 

Mein Tipp: Tretet WoW in den Mülleimer und legt euch erst mal ein richtiges Leben zu.


----------



## Akium (27. Februar 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Den wer sich ernsthaft den Kopf zerreist über die Soziale Lage in einem       !!!!!!!!!!!SPIEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!   (die Betohnung liegt auf Spiel wie man nur unschwer erkennen kann) bei dem ist sowieso jede Hoffnung verloren.



Ein Multiplayerspiel wie WoW ist exakt ein Abbild davon, wie die Leute die hinter der Tasta sitzen daruf sind....  
Ja, es ist NUR ein Spiel. Wer mit offenen Augen durchs Leben rennt, weiss wie die werten Mitmenschen drauf sind, und kann sich vorstellen wie sie erstmal drauf sind, in der Anonymität eines Spielcharakters. Dafür brauchts kein WoW. ...  Thats life.. Und je weiter verbreitet das Spiel ist, und je mehr breite Masse ins Spiel kommt, desto tiefer sinkt das Niveau. 

Im Endeffekt ist die Lage in WoW gar ein Beweis dafür, wie die Leute da draussen ticken. 


Da Blizz natürlich kaufmännisch zu denken hat, als Unternehmen, tut Blizz alles, um noch mehr Masse ins Game zu bringen.  Mit jedem Schritt in diese Richtung wird es nur schlimmer und assozialer. 

Warum nicht einfach aufhören ?... Hmm.. Weil ich eventuell gerne MMOs spiele, weil ich eventuell gerne mit einigen Leuten die ich seit langer Zeit kenne, zusammenspiele ? 

Nicht nur mir allein fällt auf, dass es zunehmend übeler wird, und viele alte Zocker haben hingeschmissen. 
Die Einen wegen der Inhalte... Die Anderen wegen der Community.  Die Nächsten wegen beidem. ^^

Ich für meinen Teil, warte auf ein halbwegs ausgewogenes neues MMO, wohin ich mit einigen Kumpels sofort abwandern würde...  Eben kein PvP-Roxxorgame, genausowenig wie ein RP angehauchtes Fantasykitschzeug. 

Ne gesunde Mischung eben... nur die ist zur Zeit auf dem Markt nicht zu haben. 
Vielleicht kann man da erstmal ne Weile halbwegs gediegen zocken, bevor es auch von der Masse der Proleten überschwemmt wird.


----------



## Heydu (27. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> So nun viele Denken jetzt was schreibt der da bloss fürn Scheiss...
> 
> Es ist so: ich bin einer der sehr viel nachdenkt und beobachtet...ich befinde mich derzeit in einer Phase wo ich langsam mit der Persöhnlichkeit de rmeisten leute überhaupt nicht klarkomme.
> 
> Mir macht WoW sehr viel Spass, aber ich komme einfach nicht merh klar...auch im RL trifft man viele menschen die so drauf sind, es beschäftigt mich....vieleicht ist das auch normal das ich in einem Lebensabschnitt befinde wo man anfängt sich mit Dingen auseinandere zusetzen. wo viele noch nicht( oder ganricht drüber nachdenken.



Ach, woher weisst du denn, dass du der eizige bist, der über das viel nachdenkt?^^
Um das zu wissen, müsstest du 6 Mia. Menschen kennenlernen^^
Eins versprech ich dir, du bist nicht allein ;=)



Anuee schrieb:


> Ja es ist eher eine Art sich den Frust von der Seele zu schreiben...selbst auf einem RP Server sind solche Leute...
> 
> Mir is tes auch egal ob mich hier welche anmachen...vieleicht find eich Seelenverwandte die auch so denken und wollen hier was dazu posten..
> 
> Ich habe auch einem sehr serh guten Freund verloren der so geworden ist (nach den 13ten Punkten) in wow, damal sals wir anfingen war er total sozial..offenherzig udn an Menschen interessiert...mir tut das weh...deshalb habe ich so einem Thread aufgemacht udn hoffe das einige von den leuten sich das mal zu Herzen nehmen und vieleicht mal im Spiegel angucken...nur die meisten gehn lieber den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes und essen das hingeworfene Brot ohne zu gucken was fürn ein Brot da sis tund woher es kommt.



Glaubst du, ich habe keine sehr sehr gute Kollegen verloren?
Ich wiederhols, du bist nicht allein

Man fällt auf dem Boden, damit man wieder aufsteht...

Lg


----------



## Netus (27. Februar 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> [...]
> Allen die jetzt hier den TE befürworten und sich über die soziale Lage in WoW auskotzen einschließlich dem TE selbst kann ich nur sagen: Ihr seit genau das was ihr verurteilt. Und ganz nebenbei habt ihr anscheinend alle samt den Anschluss an die Realität verloren. Den wer sich ernsthaft den Kopf zerreist über die Soziale Lage in einem       !!!!!!!!!!!SPIEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!   (die Betohnung liegt auf Spiel wie man nur unschwer erkennen kann) bei dem ist sowieso jede Hoffnung verloren.
> 
> Mein Tipp: Tretet WoW in den Mülleimer und legt euch erst mal ein richtiges Leben zu.



Warum kann man sich nicht über die soziale Lage in einem Spiel "auskotzen", welches man in seiner Freizeit als Hobby nutzt? Ich habe keine Lust, mich in meiner Freizeit in einem Spiel mit unterbelichteten Idioten herumzuschlagen, sondern will diese Zeit zum Abschalten nutzen. 
Und mal so nebenbei. Auf Schubladendenker wie dich, hab ich erstrecht keinen Bock. Findest du es nicht selber ein wenig anmaßend, Spielern, die sich Gedanken über ihre Freizeit (und ja, WoW ist für manch einen nichts anderes als ein Freizeitvertreib) machen Realitätsverlust vorzuwerfen?
Denk mal drüber nach.

/flame on


----------



## Anuee (27. Februar 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Kopf---->Tisch
> Kopf---->Tisch
> 
> Tut mir leid aber nach diesem Thread bin ich der festen Überzeugung dass das einzige was noch größer ist als die Weiten des Weltals die Dummheit der Menschen ist.
> ...




Ob es jetzt in einem Spiel oder im RL oder in beiden ist...es sind nunmal solche Menschen vorhanden in großen Massen und mich Interressiert das halt.

Ich bin nunmal jemand in den Spiegel guckt und nicht mit Augen zu rumrennt und alles mit Ja und Amen beantwortet.

Zudem ist durch mein Richtiges Leben der Gedanke entstanden........

dein Kopf ---Tisch gerede zeigt nur das Du es nicht verstehn tust oder nicht willst. Ich akzeptiere deinen Denkensweise.

Sicher Spiel und Realität sind 2 verschiedene sachen, abe reins haben sie ENTSCHEIDEND gemeinsam...es sind in beiden richtige Menschen vorhanden und die Spiegel ihre Persöhnlichkeit in verschiedene Situtionen wieder...und darum geht der Thread hier.

entweder du hast 2 Personen in denen Kopf die beides 100% trennen(di eeinen spielt wow ,die ist das Rl), oder Du willst das nicht einsehn.


----------



## Anuee (27. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte mich nochmal für die ganzen Pms bedanken, ich werde die in Ruhe beantworten und wollte nochmal sagen das es mich stark wundert, das viele zwar nicht genauso wie ich, auch solche Ähnlichen Probleme haben oder das auch beobachten.

Ich möchte hier nochmal klarstellen das ich niemanden Beleidigen will oder sonst...klar mir ist bewusst das dieser Satz eh nicht gelesen wird b.z.w. die Leute es trotzdem denken, damit mus sich leben, man kann niemanden ändern.

Mir is tbewusst das wenn es auch nur ein Hauch von Kritik angepriesen wird oder das die Leute das mit Absicht unbewusst(weil wow ihr ein und alle sist) es sofort verteidigen...ihr liegt damit falsch ich mag das Spiel mindestens genauso wie diese Leute.

Ich traue mich halt das auszusprechen was ich denken, auch wenn ich es halt hier nur Schreibe...damit kommen nicht viele klar...das zeigen sie entweder das sie einem gleich beleidigen oder völlig unneutral einen kontern.

Das Leben ist für mich Intressanter wenn man Dinge tiefsinnig betrachtet udn nicht mit Augen zu durchs Leben geht..aber es ist auch Anstrenger.

Versucht einfach Du selber zu sein.Und ich bin eine rder nunmal sagt was er denkt.


----------



## Dufurius (27. Februar 2009)

Um es mit den Worten von Raziel zu sagen (die ich persönlich sehr passend finde): Käse zum Whine?

1. WoW gibt nur bedingt auskunft über die Leute die hinter den PC's sitzen. Vorallem mit Leuten mit denen man nur gelegentlich zusammen spielt ist das Bild dass man von ihnen bekommt oft total falsch.

2.Du nutzt WoW um abzuschalten. Andere nutzen es um sich abzureagieren. Man war, ist und bleibt (zumindestens hoffe ich das) in WoW einfach anonym, und das nutzen Menschen halt um sich mal anders zu geben und mal Sachen zu machen die für sie eigentlich nie in Frage kommen würden. Und vorallem bei Leuten die man nur einmal begegnet erhält man oft ein falsches Bild, weil vielleicht jemand gerade schlecht drauf ist oder so und man merkt es nicht weil man die Person nicht vor sich hat und man denkt sofort es ist ein Idiot oder ein Prollo,Poser oder was weis ich was (nur so als Beispiel). 

Und du findest es war von mir anmaßend euch Realitätsverlust vorzuwerfen? Nein finde ich nicht! Ich finde es eher anmaßend dass einige Leute hier 90% der WoW Community als Asoziales Volk bezeichnen, den das ist in meinen Augen richtig Asozial. Leute zu verurteilen die du gar nicht kennst, wo du gar nicht weist wie sie wirklich ticken,  und dafür mein guter Netus habt ihr euch eure Flames mehr als verdient.


----------



## Silmarilli (27. Februar 2009)

Solange sich frisch-80er bei mir mit nachdruck bedanken und sogar versuchen mir Gold nach einem erfolgreichen Hero-Instanz-Run zu geben nur dafür das se mitgenommen wurden obwohl ihre dps-zahlen ja soooo ach so schlimm niedrig sind.

Solange ich mir sicher bin das ich zu einem der wenigen Raids auf unserem Server gehöre wo Leute mitgenommen werden weil se sich bemühen und nett sind und nicht weil ihre DPS-Zahlen Wolkenkratzer zum One-Hit werden lassen

Solange Ich Idioten im SnG sehe die nach GUTEN DD's suchen und das ganze dann noch mit ... dann sofort GO verfeinern (wenn man das ins deutsche übersetzt muss ich jedesmal gleichzeitig kotzen und lauthals über den Schreiber lachen)

Solange mich die Umgangsformen so mancher hier im WoW-Forum an Leute erinnert die aus einer Gesellschafts-Schicht stammen die sich sicher keinen PC samt Internet leisten könnten - nämlich die Leute aus der Gosse (wobei meistens die sich sogar gewählter ausdrücken)

Solange ich es mir abends (wenn die meisten ab 16 Jahren aufwärts hauptsächlich spielen) zweimal überlegen muss ob ich in eine Hauptstadt reisen möchte und ob ich wenn dann eh Allgemein-, Handels- und Lokale Verteidigungs-Channel ausgeschaltet sind weil ab ca. 20 Uhr sowieso nur noch ooc. beleidigt gespamt getratscht sogar rezepte ausgetauscht und nachgefragt wird wie es denn der Familie geht usw. usw. 
.
.
.
Solange gebe ich dem TE vollstens recht

und alle die flamen sind die - die gemeint sind.

Die Welt und auch die Community in WoW wird immer Assozialer und Egozentrisch / Egomanisch. 

Silmarilli

P.S. Oben geschriebenes entspringt meinen persönlichen Erlebnissen und Erfahrungen im RL und in WoW und repräsentieren meine mir eigene persönliche Meinung. Das ich diesen Satz schon dazuschreiben muss um etwaigen "ach halt doch die fresse und Co. KG" - Leuten vorweg zu nehmen das ich mir solche Tatsachen nicht aus den Fingern ziehe sondern selbst erlebt habe.


----------



## Anuee (27. Februar 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Um es mit den Worten von Raziel zu sagen (die ich persönlich sehr passend finde): Käse zum Whine?
> 
> 1. WoW gibt nur bedingt auskunft über die Leute die hinter den PC's sitzen. Vorallem mit Leuten mit denen man nur gelegentlich zusammen spielt ist das Bild dass man von ihnen bekommt oft total falsch.
> 
> ...



Wenn jeden Bewusst wäre , wie er mit seinen Handlungen/Äusserungen auf andere wirkt und sich vorhält wie er in Wirklichkeit aufgenommen werden will oder wargenommen will,dann sollte man sich auch so verhalten.

Ob es nun in ein Spiel oder im RL ist...ist das selbe...so wie man im Wald reinruft, kommt es auch zurück...egal was Du machst.

Es is tnunmal schwer für viele sich in einer Gruppe anzupassen vom Verhalten her..ob e snun in der Schule ist wo imme rdie Leute sind die den Unterricht stören..bei der Arbeit wo die Leute sind die mit Absicht aus Faulheit langsam arbeiten oder ob in wow.wo die Leute sind die mit ihren aufdringlichen verhalten sich in Mittelpunkt zu stellen wollen andere damit nerven, weil es noch mehr Leute gibt ausser ein selber...ist für mich das selbe.

Es ist alles eine Gemeinschaft, mann sollte sich anpassen und gucken wie man auf andere wirkt wenn man ziemlich stressfrei leben will.


----------



## geVayn (27. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> Ich traue mich halt das auszusprechen was ich denken, auch wenn ich es halt hier nur Schreibe...damit kommen nicht viele klar...das zeigen sie entweder das sie einem gleich beleidigen oder völlig unneutral einen kontern.
> 
> Das Leben ist für mich Intressanter wenn man Dinge tiefsinnig betrachtet udn nicht mit Augen zu durchs Leben geht..aber es ist auch Anstrenger.
> 
> Versucht einfach Du selber zu sein.Und ich bin eine rder nunmal sagt was er denkt.



ot: wenn du wirklich so denkst wie du schreibst: autsch.

btt: Natürlich kontern die Leute mit einer anderen Meinung "unneutral" (ich nehme an du meinst subjektiv) Allerdings war auch dein Eröffnungsthread nicht eben objektiv. Aber dass haben *Meinungen* nun mal an sich.


----------



## Anuee (27. Februar 2009)

geVayn schrieb:


> ot: wenn du wirklich so denkst wie du schreibst: autsch.
> 
> btt: Natürlich kontern die Leute mit einer anderen Meinung "unneutral" (ich nehme an du meinst subjektiv) Allerdings war auch dein Eröffnungsthread nicht eben objektiv. Aber dass haben *Meinungen* nun mal an sich.



mit unneutral...meinte ich eher, das die meisten nicht mal ansatzweise zeigen as sie einem verstehn wollen...ode rhinterfragen, nein es wird gleich rumgemckert oder Warnehmungen dazu geäussert die nicht dem Entsprechen was man eigentlich meint.

Ja ich habe Problem mich man 100%ig so auszudrücken wie ich es meine...


----------



## geVayn (27. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> Es is tnunmal schwer für viele sich in einer Gruppe anzupassen vom Verhalten her..ob e snun in der Schule ist wo imme rdie Leute sind die den Unterricht stören..bei der Arbeit wo die Leute sind die mit Absicht aus Faulheit langsam arbeiten oder ob in wow.wo die Leute sind die mit ihren aufdringlichen verhalten sich in Mittelpunkt zu stellen wollen andere damit nerven, weil es noch mehr Leute gibt ausser ein selber...ist für mich das selbe.
> 
> Es ist alles eine Gemeinschaft, mann sollte sich anpassen und gucken wie man auf andere wirkt wenn man ziemlich stressfrei leben will.



Wie es scheint habe ich deinen Thread bisher völlig falsch verstanden. Warst du nicht anfangs dagegen dass sich Leute unterordnen udn anpassen (z.B. in Raids)? Oder habe ich deinen letzten Thread falsch verstanden?
Es kann auch sein dass da gar kein Widerspruch existiert und ich es nur falsch verstehe.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. Februar 2009)

Ich flame ja äusserst selten, aber wenn jemand "laufen tut" und ähnliches ... jaha ... da lacht das Herzchen ... und ich dachte mir: "Bla" ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (27. Februar 2009)

Gnuspel schrieb:


> wenn ich son scheiß lese fallen mir alle meine sünden ein ich muß auf meinem server niemanden den arsch lecken und die füße küssen da ich multiboxer bin mache ich auch ohne stress raits mit meiner frau alleine ohne andschließend eine braune zunge zu haben




Gimp inc......
Multiboxer lol
Ich geb Dir nen Rat, spiel doch nen Non Online Spiel, spart kosten und kannst mit Deiner Frau ganz alleine spielen....


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. Februar 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Ich geb Dir nen Rat, spiel doch nen Non Online Spiel, spart kosten und kannst mit Deiner Frau ganz alleine spielen....



Ebend ... das dachte ich mir auch gerade; Wenn ich das Bedürfnis habe, mich in einem MMORPG völlig von anderen zu isolieren, spiele ich definitiv das falsche Spiel ... da gibt es günstigeres: Ich empfehle:

Oblivion - The Elder Scrolls
Gothic 1,2,3

oder Hack and Slay:

Diablo 2
Titan Quest

Und da fragte mich mal jemand, was ich gegen die "Pärchen" in WoW habe: Die Antwort steht hier ja versteckt bei: Pärchen wollen selten mit anderen spielen - die wollen vor allem eines: Zu zweit durch die weite WoW Welt rennen und alles schön alleine erledigen .. und wenn man doch mal Item- Expgeilheit verspürt - najo.. dann schliesst man sich übel gelaunt halt mal einer Gruppe an ... flamt und kritisiert wo immer es nur geht, Mann ist dann meist Krieger/Tank und Frau Heiler.... da verreckt die ganze Gruppe, weil Madame nur "Ihr Schatzi" am Leben halten wollte und leavt bei den kleinsten Anzeichen von Problemen - weil ja alles immer zu zweit so reibungslos funktionierte ... wohlgemerkt: Es sind nicht alle Pärchen so drauf .. aber ich bin schon vielen begegnet, wo es genau so ablief ...


----------



## Anuee (27. Februar 2009)

geVayn schrieb:


> Wie es scheint habe ich deinen Thread bisher völlig falsch verstanden. Warst du nicht anfangs dagegen dass sich Leute unterordnen udn anpassen (z.B. in Raids)? Oder habe ich deinen letzten Thread falsch verstanden?
> Es kann auch sein dass da gar kein Widerspruch existiert und ich es nur falsch verstehe.



Ok ich gebe mir Mühe das Dir jetzt so genau wie möglich zu erklären wie ich es meine,ich versuche es kernig zu sagen:

Ich bin nicht dagegen das sich leute in den passenden Situtatione Unterordnen(schöner wäre EINORDNEN auf gleicher Ebene)...l aber auf einen ehrliche und Menschliche Art..ohne an sich NUR zu denken....d.h. das die Leute sich als teil des ganzen fühlen sollen und auch wiederum so behandelt werden sollen.Ohne irgednwelceh Vorteile oder Nachteile.

Das die Leute ehrlich sind...sich nicht verstellen mit der Absicht Vorteile für sich zu erganunern auf einen Verlogene Art udn Weise( z.b. das mit den Punkten....das jemand nur nett ist weil er Angst um sein Raidplatzt hat)aber in wirklichkeit nur seinen items will,aber es nicht zu gibt.

Die Leute gucken nur auf das Äussere nicht auf das Innere...ist aber schwer in wow, weil nunmal Items das Spiel kontrolieren...das weiss Blizzard udn fördert sogar das verhalten...nicht umsonst waren komischer Weise die Arena Schultern mit den höchsten raiting zu kriegen, weil die cool aussehn udn jeder fühlt sich stark wenn er mit breiten Schultern die blinken durch die Gegend rennt. 

Klar es ist auch Abhängig wie man das für sich selber so sieht und es aufnimmt. Wir machen aus den Gegebenen Spiel das eigentliche Spiel.

Ich habe halt ein Problem mit solchen Leuten die nur auf sowas gucken und sich dabei verstellen.

Ich habe aber kein Problem wenn jemadn zugibt das er nur items will,abe randere nicht damit nervt udn auf Gruppenbasierte Art udn Weise sozial haldelt..aber sowas habe ich noch nie gesehn das es jemand zugibt.

Es sollte alle Leute frei sein und so sein wie man sein will..

ich war z.b. in Berlin in einer Disco wo nur Gothic läuft...ich rannte aber in normalen Klamotten rum...habe dort mit 2 Mädels den ganzen Abend geflirtet, erst waren sie komisch zu mir und sagten, du bist wohl das erstmal hier oder? Ich so ,ne...dann merkte ich ok, die denken das wohl weil ich anders gekleidet bin...dann sagte ich, falls Du mir das wegen der Kleidung sagst, weil ich normale sachen trage...das stimtm nicht, ich find die Musik geil..die Leute auch,aber ich trage nicht die typischen Klamotten wie die...

darauf merkte ich hey die scheinen das wohl Interessant zu finden...wir haben den ganzen Abend getanzt,geschnackt und ich habe sehr guten Kontakt zu denen udn werd eimemr wieder eingeladen....

ja ich schweife ab....ich wollte mit dieser Situation die ich in Rl hatte erklären was passieren kann wenn man nicht Vorurteilhaft ist und sich so präsentiert wie man ist..als Mensch das was Dich ausmacht, deine Art nicht dein Aussehn(in den Fall typische Gohtickleidung) ( oder in wow Dps&items)soo. da die halt offen waren für menschen(die beiden Mädels) hat sich auch was positives ergeben.

Hätten sie im Vorfeld gesagt, ey was das für einer der läuft nicht so rum wie ich,dann naja, wäre es halt anders ausgegangen, und solche Dinge sind in wow auch,nur auf einen andere Art und weise.

So, für mich ist erstmal schluss...ich brauche ne Auszeit.


----------



## Darleya (27. Februar 2009)

Ich hab jetzt die ersten 2 Seiten gelesen, und dann zwischendurch immer stichprobenweise reingeschaut...
Und hab mehrmals angesetzt was zu schreiben, aber irgendwie fehlen mir die Worte.



Silmarilli schrieb:


> Solange mich die Umgangsformen so mancher hier im WoW-Forum an Leute erinnert die aus einer Gesellschafts-Schicht stammen die sich sicher keinen PC samt Internet leisten könnten - nämlich die Leute aus der Gosse (wobei meistens die sich sogar gewählter ausdrücken)



Und zwar genau deswegen.
Ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit, wie der TE hier teilweise angegangen und angesprochen wird. Unabhängig davon, ob ich die Meinung von jemandem teile oder nicht, habe ich einfach mit niemandem SO zu sprechen, wie einige das hier tun.
Das zeugt von absoluter Respektlosigkeit gegenüber dem einzelnen und keiner guten Erziehung.
Aber das sind dann wohl genau die angesprochenen... *seufz*

Was ist so schwer daran, einen Beitrag zu lesen, und dann nach zwei Möglichkeiten vorzugehen:

Entweder:
Ich mach ihn wieder zu, weil ich das Thema doof finde und evtl. unangemessen reagieren würde oder ähnliches
Oder:
Ich antworte qualifiziert, ohne jemanden anzugreifen, das kann man auch, wenn man anderer Meinung ist.

Aber ich glaube, das bekommt man selbst in 10 Jahren nicht in die Köpfe derer geprügelt, die sich hier so absolut daneben benehmen....


----------



## Darleya (27. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> Ich habe aber kein Problem wenn jemadn zugibt das er nur items will,abe randere nicht damit nervt udn auf Gruppenbasierte Art udn Weise sozial haldelt..aber sowas habe ich noch nie gesehn das es jemand zugibt.



Ich geb dann mal zu, dass ich gerne Erfolge sammele ;-)
Aber die sammele ich für MICH, weil es mir Spaß macht, und weil ich das Erfolgssystem ganz gut finde - ich brauch mich damit aber nicht vor anderen selbstbeweihräuchern....
Ich mag auch gerne gut Items, und wenn sie schön leuchten, weil sie verzaubert sind, dann finde ich das schön, sieht halt gut aus, aber ist eben für MICH. Und das macht denke ich den Unterschied...
Es ist an sich nicht schlimm, wenn Leute hinter Erfolgen und guten Items und andere hinterher sind, so lange wie sie eben nicht meinen, dass es nur das ist, was sie cool macht und solange sie damit nicht in der Gegen rum prollen....


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. Februar 2009)

Habe jetzt nochmal den Text des TE ein zweites mal gelesen - ok, abgesehen von einigen üblen Ausdrucks- und Schreibfehlern steckte da in mancher Hinsicht etwas wahres drin. Vieles von dem, was er schrieb, habe ich auch oft so oder ähnlich erlebt - und es ist schlecht so.


----------



## snooze.G5 (27. Februar 2009)

Muss man sich halt überlegen ob man Raiden möchte und dabei erfolgreich seien möchte

oder ob man mit seinen Freunden Spaß hat und evtl nicht so erfolgreich ist.

Übrigens muss man sich nur einschleimen wenn man seine Klasse und entsprechende Rolle im Raid nicht beherrscht.


----------



## Dufurius (27. Februar 2009)

/sign snooze.G5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanty (27. Februar 2009)

Forc schrieb:


> ich glaub 75% der leser haben den sinn des Themas nicht verstanden!
> und einige verstehen auch nicht was de TE damit sagen will



Ja ne macht sinn Oo          lesen--> denken--> schreiben--> Waffe--> Kopf



Anuee schrieb:


> Ja das ist der einfachste weg...jemanden Beleidigen der die Wahrheit sagt, leb man weiter in deiner Welt mein Freund...ist schon schön wenn man sich alles so hinstellt wie man es will.



Was ist deiner Meinung nach denn Wahrheit ? und warum hast du das universelle Recht zu bestimmt was Wahrheit ist ?

Es gab da mal so ein Typ der meinte der Irak hat Atombomben und will die zivilisierte Welt angreifen, der großteil seiner untertan hats geglaubt also wars die Wahrheit ?


Ich meine der Te hat ein an der klatsche wenn er meint das er mit seinem ach so ironischem Thread ne diskussion anregen kann aber ein groß der comment schreiber machts nicht besser


----------



## Luke Skywalker (27. Februar 2009)

Nehemiah schrieb:


> [...] öhm, du warst wirklich noch nie raiden oder? weil jmd der absolut null peilung vom boss hat, ist nicht unbedingt gern gesehen, zumindest ich kann darauf verzichten einen boss zum hunderttausendsten mal erklären zu müssen...ach ja, schreib mir ne pm wenn du auch nur einen einzigen boss in naxx mit einer komplett anderen taktik legst! (ich denke da zb an heigan ohne tanz oder bei grobbulus die giftwolke mitten im raid platzieren xDDD) [...]


Hmm, da versteht wohl jemand nicht den Unterschied zwischen Strategie und Taktik, die Strategien bei den Bossen sind alle gleich, aber die Taktiken unterscheiden sich, bei Taktik ist eine komplett andere Taktik schon Grobbulus nicht im Uhrzeigersinn, sondern gegen den Uhrzeigersinn zu ziehen, die Strategie, den Boss am Rand langzuziehen ist hingegengleich.
Bei Grobbulus kannst Du auch die Adds von 2. Tank wegziehen lassen und legen, oder sie sofort direkt beim Boss machen. Also es gibt schon Taktik unterschiede, die auch erheblich ins Gewicht fallen können. Ich lass z.B. im Naxx 10er auch einen gut gerüsteten Platten DD Gluth für ein paar Sekunden tanken (debuff auslaufen lassen) und den 2. Tank die Adds einsammeln. Natürlich kann man hier auch einen Magier und Jäger abstellen, nur geht es schneller, wenn die dmg machen und der 2. Tank die Adds sammelt.
Also wenn ich drüber nachdenke, ich kenne bei relativ vielen Bossen unterschiedliche Taktiken in Naxx. Die Strategie hinter den Bossen ist wohl grundlegend gleich, nur die Taktik ist halt Taktik und keine Strategie.



@Anuee
Ja, kommt mir teilweise auch so vor, aber wenn Raidleitung sagt, es wird so gemacht, dann wird es erstmal so gemacht, sowas gehört auch zum Sozialbild, sich erstmal unterzuordnen um ein gemeinsames Ziel zu erreichen, selbst wenn Deine eigene Taktik besser sein mag. Das heißt nicht, dass Du nichts der Raidleitung vorschlagen darf, solltest dies aber ggf. lieber per /wisper machen. Und guter Spieler heißt für jeden was anderes, wenn jemand sagt, er sei ein guter Hexer, erwarte ich nicht, dass er nach Recount insgesamt den ersten Platz hat, sondern, dass seine Ausrüstung stimmt, er weiß, wie man guten Single-Target-Damage fährt und dabei keine Aggro zieht, seine Buffs setzt, ohne zu mosern portet und GS-Brunnen aufstellt, sowie Bosstaktiken versteht und umsetzen kann, und im Idealfall bereits die Bosstaktiken kennt und an den mal Erfahrung gesammelt hat. Wobei letzteres nicht so wichtig ist, wenn er sie einfach versteht und umsetzen kann.

In dem Sinne, fand ich den Beitrag relativ amüsant, weil es mir oft so vor kommt, insbesondere auf unseren Server, aber es sind nicht alle so. Und gefühlte Werte sind meisten höher, als es in Wirklichtkeit ist.



Gruß,
Luke


----------



## Urengroll (27. Februar 2009)

Jahmaydoh schrieb:


> Ich glaube der TE steckt gerade in der Pubertät, hat ein T-Shirt von Che an und findet das alles irgendwie aus der Ordnung geraten ist.
> Jetzt hinterfragt er natürlich kritisch die Welt.
> Und wo fängt man da am besten an?
> Ja, natürlich in WoW, denn das ist die Welt die er am besten kennt und versteht...




/sign .............^^


----------



## pitmen (27. Februar 2009)

Hi @ all.

Eines ist mal wieder bei dieser spektakulären Diskussion durch das "ich habe den größten Schwanz" Raster gefallen.

Spielt PVP ohne Ende , erstellt euch die ultimative Zerstörungsmaschine und erlangt den ultimativen Titel   ----->TRIUMPHATOR<-------
Oder, falls man das in einem Leben schafft, den Titel  Arenameister.

Stellt euch in Shatt-Dala- wo auch immer an einem belebten Platz und freut euch wie das gaffende Volk neidisch zu euch herauf blickt. So einfach ist das.
Die Beliebtheit kommt von ganz alleine weil jeder low bob sagen möchte  : ich habe gesehen, ich habe "ihn" gefragt, hast du gesehen was "der" hat, sämtliche Top Gilden liegen euch instant zu Füßen.

Für alles andere gibt es es Egay Char's die einem das volle rundumsorglos Paket liefern. Leider muss man diese aber noch spielen können...... Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte..

Have Fun


----------



## Genickbruch (27. Februar 2009)

Du vergleichst doch nicht allen Ernstes Freunde im Spiel mit Freunden aus dem RL.
Klar ist es bitter wenn der Kumpel nichts mehr mit dir zu tun haben will, weil ihm das Spiel wichtiger ist. Sind halt typische Suchtierscheiningen aber sind wir wow ler nicht alle ein bissel süchtig.

Ich kann Dir nicht beipflichten.
Ich spiele seit Anbeginn von WOW auf dem gleichen Server und habe als mein Main gerade lvl 50 hatte das einige Mal die Gilde gewechselt, bin immer´noch dabei. Nette Leute tolle Raidgilde...! Ich sag meine Meiniúng wenn mir was nicht passt.

Aber ich kann mein RL vom Spiel trennen. Kannst Du das auch ?.

He man, hab spass am spiel sonst mach was anderes.


----------



## Marug (27. Februar 2009)

Hi Anuee !!
Wo du recht hast hast du recht egal was andere sagen , es ist mal schön so einen tiefsinnigen post zu lesen. Und du stehst nicht allein da mit deiner meinung . Es trauen sich nur nicht so viel so einen post zu schreiben denn es wird fast immer als geheule und gejammer abgetan.Anstatt das diejenigen mal begreifen würden, die dein post als gejammer bezeichnen sich nicht angegriffen fühlen sollten sondern nur lesen und drüber mal nachdenken könnten was du meinst reagieren sie halt so. Vielleicht könnte da der spruch passen getroffene Hunde 
bellen.
Ausserdem find ich es sowieso traurig das WoW so nah am RL ist , mir macht WoW auch spass aber ich finde man sollte Spielern alles geben was sie brauchen so das nur die spieltechnik des Spielers entscheidet ob er gewinnt oder verliert .


----------



## TuTNichts (27. Februar 2009)

Allso ich habe mir jetzt so einige antworten durchgelesen und bin auch zu dem schluss gekommen das hier bei einigen leuten sehr viele von den Punkten zu treffen. 

zunächst einmal : @ Anuee

Ich finde deine Gedanken in vielen pkt. zutreffend und es ist im großen und ganzen nen guter thread. Ich habe selbst schon mehr als einmal so einen fall erlebt das WoW jemanden zu kopf gestiegen ist.

So dann an die "ach" so super Gamer hier :

Wie schon ein paar texte vorher geschrieben von Darleya : *Niemand* aber auch wirklich *niemand *hat hier das recht leute auf´s übelste zu beschimpfen denn das zeigt nämlich welches sozial verhalten ihr habt und somit hat Anuee wieder mit seinem post recht. Allso erst denken dann schreiben. 

Ihr und damit mein ich die " sch... auf RL ich muss in WoW zeigen was ich kann " solltet endlich mal begreifen das *WoW nur ein Spiel ist* und es keinerlei vorrankommen im RL bedeutet. 

Ich selber spiele auch schon lange WoW und raide auch gern und ja selbst ich muss " auf einen raidleiter hören " auch wenns mir manchmal schwer fällt jedoch bleibt dieser in der regel menschlich und ehrlich gesasgt gehört er für mich dazu da ich selbst zu gebe das ich nicht die größte ahnung habe dennn in erster linie ist WoW eigentlich auch nen grp spiel denn wenn es nicht so wäre gäbe es keine innis.
Und ja auch ich gebe zu  das erfolge inGame schön sind aber mich deshalb verrückt machen und schon nach dem 2ten wibe rumzuheulen ( ey leute um reppkosten zu farmen ist meine zeit zu kostbar ) oder den rauszupiken der zu wennig Dps fährt und aus der grp kicken sorry dann habt ihr den faden zum RL schon fast verloren ist meine Meinung. 

Allso tut mir den gefallen zeigt das die menscheit Zivilisierter geworden ist und verhaltet euch auch bitte so jeder hat das recht auf freie meinungs äusserung jedoch wie schon erwähnt nicht das recht jemanden persönlich anzugreifen.

Allen noch viel spass InGame


----------



## realten (27. Februar 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? Haben dich deine Eltern nicht darüber aufgeklärt, dass so ein chauvinistisches Gehabe in der heutigen Zeit eher unangebracht ist? Du willst mir doch wohl nicht erzählen, dass alle weiblichen Spieler null Skill haben und nur ihres Geschlechts wegen in Raids unterkommen? Lächerlich.



Haben dich deine Lehrer nicht darüber aufgeklärt, einen Text genau zu lesen und eine Intention zu verstehen? Steht da irgendwo "alle" ? Nö oder ?

1. Ich habe jedenfalls einige Beispiele kennengelernt für das was ich geschrieben habe
2. ist das Thema hier "Wie wird man in wow beliebt" und was das anbelangt müssen Frauen sich bei weitem weniger anstrengen.

Weder ist das auf alle oder ihren skill bezogen, noch ist es ein Vorwurf. Nur einfach ne Tatsache.


----------



## Darleya (27. Februar 2009)

Vorurteile würd ich sagen...
Ich spiel auch als Frau WoW und mache auch kein Geheimnis daraus, dass ich eine bin... aber Vorteile hat mir das leider noch keine gebracht ;-) Ich werd genauso mit den dummen dps-Fragen zugequatscht und bekomme genauso blöde Antworten, wenn ich mal eine ernst gemeinte Frage stelle...


----------



## Scrätcher (27. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Vorurteile würd ich sagen...
> Ich spiel auch als Frau WoW und mache auch kein Geheimnis daraus, dass ich eine bin... aber Vorteile hat mir das leider noch keine gebracht ;-) Ich werd genauso mit den dummen dps-Fragen zugequatscht und bekomme genauso blöde Antworten, wenn ich mal eine ernst gemeinte Frage stelle...



Und da soll nochmal einer sagen Gleichberechtigung funktioniert nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (27. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Vorurteile würd ich sagen...
> Ich spiel auch als Frau WoW und mache auch kein Geheimnis daraus, dass ich eine bin... aber Vorteile hat mir das leider noch keine gebracht ;-) Ich werd genauso mit den dummen dps-Fragen zugequatscht und bekomme genauso blöde Antworten, wenn ich mal eine ernst gemeinte Frage stelle...


Du vergisst dabei zu erwähnen, dass du single bist. Ob es stimmt oder nicht ist egal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabrina1 (27. Februar 2009)

Marug schrieb:


> Hi Anuee !!
> Wo du recht hast hast du recht egal was andere sagen , es ist mal schön so einen tiefsinnigen post zu lesen. Und du stehst nicht allein da mit deiner meinung . Es trauen sich nur nicht so viel so einen post zu schreiben denn es wird fast immer als geheule und gejammer abgetan.Anstatt das diejenigen mal begreifen würden, die dein post als gejammer bezeichnen sich nicht angegriffen fühlen sollten sondern nur lesen und drüber mal nachdenken könnten was du meinst reagieren sie halt so. Vielleicht könnte da der spruch passen getroffene Hunde
> bellen.



wenn ich dein Post durchlese, steht dein RL hinter WOW virtuell.
Wie krank bist du?Hast du keine Freundin?Familie?
Aber so ist, es gibt ja auch Leute die ,.Tiere über den Menschen einordnen.


----------



## Dufurius (27. Februar 2009)

Ich umschreibe diesen Thread jetzt ganz einfach mit 2Worten (auch wenn mich dan wieder welche beschimpfen werden was für eine "Gossensprache" ich benutze): Geistiger Dünschiss


----------



## Marug (27. Februar 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> wenn ich dein Post durchlese, steht dein RL hinter WOW virtuell.
> Wie krank bist du?Hast du keine Freundin?Familie?
> Aber so ist, es gibt ja auch Leute die ,.Tiere über den Menschen einordnen.



Du wirst lachen das tu ich. Denn wenn man deinen Post hier leist der einen persöhnlich angreift ( denn was ich hab oder nicht ob ich krank bin oder nicht das geht dich nichts aber auch garnichts an ) dann werd ich immer wieder aufs neue bestädigt Tiere über Menschen zu stellen.
Nicht alle aber zu 95% schon !


----------



## Taranosh (27. Februar 2009)

Hmm ja doch, hab ich grad irgedwo vor kurzem gelesen: geistiger Dünschiss... However. Mit nem Helm auf dem Kopf stürze ich mich hier nochmals rein und versuche mich bis zu nem Forenadmin durchzuschlagen. Plz Close bevor das hier noch mehr ausartet! Der Thread ist schön und gut, jedoch ist das Zeug mit den Antworten so ne Sache. Also bitte, waltet eures Amtes und beendet das hier kurz und schmerzlos.


----------



## Livien (27. Februar 2009)

Wozu gibt's die Ignore mit der Combi IgnoreMore? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Porridge (27. Februar 2009)

Anuee,




 ich verstehe nur zum Teil, wie du zu dieser Auffassung gekommen bist – ich selbst sehe das nicht so eng. World of Warcraft basiert eben nicht nur auf einer riesigen Phantasiewelt mit unzähligen kleinen und größeren Geschichten und Ereignissen, sondern natürlich auch auf einem umfassenden Erfolgssystem. Logisch, muss es ja auch, sonst würde man LvL80 werden und das Spiel mit den Worten „Mist, schon durchgespielt!“ beiseite legen.




 Natürlich habe ich auch schon Spieler erlebt, die ohne Unterlass flamen, sich für was besseres halten und sämtliche deiner genannten Klischees erfüllen. Ich übertrage das gerne auch mal ins reale Leben: Da gibt es eine Vielzahl völlig unterschiedlicher Menschen. Die einen sind eher oberflächlich, die anderen tiefgründig, sie sind angeberisch, sind herzlich, treulos, dämlich, freundlich... sind eben unterschiedliche Individuen. Der Rheinländer würde sagen: „Jeder Jeck iss anders!“




 An der Stelle kann man dann die Verbindungen zum Spiel herstellen. Um mit Level 80 weiter zu kommen und die ganze Welt samt ihrer Geschichte erleben zu können, muss man gewisse Anforderungen erfüllen. Man muss tatsächlich gewissermaßen „arbeiten“, um an Items zu kommen, die ausreichende Werte für noch höhere Ziele bieten. Blizzard, nein, eigentlich jedes Onlinerollenspiel, dass mir bekannt ist, kann dadurch viele Spieler am Spiel halten und Langzeitmotivation bieten, das ist vollkommen okay. Wir stellen also fest: Nur mit möglichst passenden Werten ist es richtig realistisch/realisierbar, im Spiel vorran zu kommen.




 Hier zeigen sich dann auch ganz deutliche Charaktereigenschaften eines Spielers. Jemand, der anderen gerne zeigt, was er alles erreicht hat (Mein Haus, mein Auto, meine Markenunterhose) wird das sicher auch im Spiel so machen. Erst recht, wenn Haus, Auto usw. noch nicht ganz auf dem Optimum sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Andere Menschen legen Wert auf andere Dinge und laufen trotz dickstem Equipment im Smoking durch Dalaran. Ich halte das alles noch für recht menschlich, es ist nichts, was ich nicht auch aus dem realen Leben kenne. Ich finde es nicht schlimm. Zumal es wirklich zum Teil an richtige Arbeit grenzt, sich all das Zeug zu beschaffen. Nicht jeder wird von irgendwelchen Gilden täglich stundenlang durch Instanzen gezogen, um dann letztlich passendes Equipment für irgendwelche Raidinstanzen zu ergattern – es braucht Zeit, es kostet unwahrscheinlich viele Nerven und ist mit Sicherheit nichts, was man von heut auf morgen erreicht.




 Hinzu kommt, dass dieses Spiel auch noch Menschen völlig unterschiedlichen Alters zusammen führt. „Kind“ zu sein ist ingame oft eine Beleidigung. In der realen Welt ist es eigentlich einfach nur schön, noch jung zu sein, Kind zu sein. Ein bisschen Rücksicht auf die jüngere Generation muss man an der Stelle eben auch nehmen. Es gibt 12, 13 jährige Spieler um uns herum. Natürlich profilieren die sich durch andere Dinge, als ein 25 jähriger Spieler. Pubertät und so, mussten/müssen wir alle durch. (So ziemlich jeder, der sie hinter sich gelassen hat, schüttelt heute den Kopf über all den Mist, den er in seiner Pubertät verzapft hat, vermute ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




 Wenn du World of Warcraft wirklich genießen möchtest, dann suche und finde Spieler, mit denen du wirklich auf einer Wellenlänge bist. Ich selbst bin in einer kleinen, wipefreudigen Gilde aus gleichgesinnten – wir haben alle ähnliche Ziele, helfen einander, kritisieren uns wo es nur möglich ist und haben jede Menge Spaß dabei. Raids werden langsam angegangen, das Equipment verbessert sich nur schleichend, aber es passt... so macht mir das wirklich Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






 Toleranz ist hier ein wichtiges Stichwort. Toleriere deine Mitspieler, statt dich über den Untergang der Gesellschaft zu pikieren. Hab den Arsch in der Hose zu dir zu stehen und deinen Weg zu gehen, bleib du selbst und finde die passenden Mitspieler, aber bleib auch fair denen gegenüber, die ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen. Schade, wenn da freundschaften bei drauf gehen, aber... wie toll kann die Freundschaft gewesen sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marug (27. Februar 2009)

Porridge schrieb:


> Anuee,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach jaaa warum leist man nicht öfter so was das tut gut !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

